# Miranda Tote Club



## missbagwathi

Hello,

I'm so excited, I just ordered the Large Miranda in Palm Green. I realised there isn't any thread dedicated to the Miranda, so in my elation I started this. I'd love to see which Miranda you've got and how they look IRL. I can't wait for mine to do a reveal. The Miranda's looked so good on Heidi Klum & Zoe Saldana.


----------



## tazfrk

missbagwathi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm so excited, I just ordered the Large Miranda in Palm Green. I realised there isn't any thread dedicated to the Miranda, so in my elation I started this. I'd love to see which Miranda you've got and how they look IRL. I can't wait for mine to do a reveal. The Miranda's looked so good on Heidi Klum & Zoe Saldana.



Congrats on your new bag, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## missbagwathi

tazfrk said:


> Congrats on your new bag, cant wait to see pics!



Thanks!! I can't wait for my first reveal on TPF.


----------



## missbagwathi

And it's here finally!!! So thrilled. I'll need some time for the reveal coz I just take the worst pics. But I love how the bag is soft deer leather unlike the Saffiano's. I love the Saffiano's too but this just feels so luxe. The colour is so much fun. Just having trouble figuring out how to tie the bag close. Reveal coming up!


----------



## scumone

missbagwathi said:


> And it's here finally!!! So thrilled. I'll need some time for the reveal coz I just take the worst pics. But I love how the bag is soft deer leather unlike the Saffiano's. I love the Saffiano's too but this just feels so luxe. The colour is so much fun. Just having trouble figuring out how to tie the bag close. Reveal coming up!


Congratulations!  I'm super excited to see it.  I am thinking of getting one this autumn.


----------



## missbagwathi

Like I said, I take the worst pics. My first reveal on this forum.


----------



## missbagwathi

scumone said:


> Congratulations!  I'm super excited to see it.  I am thinking of getting one this autumn.



Thank you!! I love how soft the bag is. I've been carrying a lot of Saffiano's and find it heavy. And the size is perfect for me too.


----------



## tazfrk

ooohhhh I love the smooshy leather, it's gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Louislily

Gorgeous!!


----------



## missbagwathi

Thanks so much! I'll try to upload better pics. Need to find someone who can help me.


----------



## scumone

So pretty!  It's making me reconsider saffiano leather altogether.


----------



## clu13

missbagwathi said:


> Thank you!! I love how soft the bag is. I've been carrying a lot of Saffiano's and find it heavy. And the size is perfect for me too.



Are you still loving the Miranda?  There are not that many posts about it.  I finally ordered one, my first MK bag, so I will be part of the club in a few days


----------



## missbagwathi

clu13 said:


> Are you still loving the Miranda?  There are not that many posts about it.  I finally ordered one, my first MK bag, so I will be part of the club in a few days




I absolutely love it. It's one of my fav. bags. What colour did you get? Even I was surprised how the Miranda didn't get as much love as the Selma's. I only can't get the bag to remain closed with the ties. Love it otherwise.


----------



## clu13

missbagwathi said:


> I absolutely love it. It's one of my fav. bags. What colour did you get? Even I was surprised how the Miranda didn't get as much love as the Selma's. I only can't get the bag to remain closed with the ties. Love it otherwise.



I went with Azalea - Nordstrom has it as part of their current sale.  I figured that was a good way to try it out - and I love the color!


----------



## missbagwathi

clu13 said:


> I went with Azalea - Nordstrom has it as part of their current sale.  I figured that was a good way to try it out - and I love the color!




Sounds great although I don't have a clue what colour the Azalea is. Look forward to seeing your pics. Do post them.


----------



## clu13

missbagwathi said:


> Sounds great although I don't have a clue what colour the Azalea is. Look forward to seeing your pics. Do post them.




Here she is - love the pink - it's not too girly and just edgy enough! I'm in love!


----------



## Chrissie82

Wowww gorgeous!  Love the miranda!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

That pink is gorgeous.


----------



## Captivating

clu13 said:


> Here she is - love the pink - it's not too girly and just edgy enough! I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2399551
> View attachment 2399552


This bag is gorgeous. I have been looking at it at Nordstrom's too.


----------



## lala76

clu13 said:


> Here she is - love the pink - it's not too girly and just edgy enough! I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2399551
> View attachment 2399552


So gorgeous! I'm currently lusting over the black quilted Miranda in the holiday catalog!


----------



## missbagwathi

clu13 said:


> Here she is - love the pink - it's not too girly and just edgy enough! I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2399551
> View attachment 2399552




Love it. The colour is lovely. I love bright coloured bags. Welcome to the Miranda Club


----------



## clu13

Thank you all for welcoming to the MIranda club/first MK bag club!


----------



## saranga

i normally don't consider michael kors bags, but i'm LOVING this bag. i love how slouchy and smooshy the leather looks! i've been living under a rock and just saw the pics of zoe saldana with the green version (which prompted me to track down the designer).

does anyone, anyone have any intel on where i might be able to find a green one besides ebay????? would so appreciate any tips! thank you in advance


----------



## missbagwathi

saranga said:


> i normally don't consider michael kors bags, but i'm LOVING this bag. i love how slouchy and smooshy the leather looks! i've been living under a rock and just saw the pics of zoe saldana with the green version (which prompted me to track down the designer).
> 
> does anyone, anyone have any intel on where i might be able to find a green one besides ebay????? would so appreciate any tips! thank you in advance




I have the green one and I adore it. The colour is gorgeous. You can try where I bought it from in India (droppedpin.net) but I think this colour is sold out otherwise.


----------



## tazfrk

Wooohooo I am now a member of the Miranda club, just got my Miranda tote with grommets in ecru color, loving it.


----------



## missbagwathi

tazfrk said:


> Wooohooo I am now a member of the Miranda club, just got my Miranda tote with grommets in ecru color, loving it.




Congrats!!! Pictures please.


----------



## tazfrk

missbagwathi said:


> Congrats!!! Pictures please.



Keep trying to add and it wont let me, going to have to try another way, hmmmmm


----------



## missbagwathi

Hey guys there is still one Palm green Miranda available at my local online store. In case anyone is still interested. http://droppedpin.net/Store/branded...-natural-grained-leather-tote-palm-green.html I got mine from here.


----------



## clu13

tazfrk said:


> Keep trying to add and it wont let me, going to have to try another way, hmmmmm




I can see the picture in your avatar - congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## Kalos

My new Miranda...



Got her from the New Bond Street store in London, in the sale for £382. I've been lusting after a Miranda for a while after I saw a someone with one at London bridge station.


----------



## Chrissie82

Kalos said:


> My new Miranda...
> View attachment 2449492
> 
> 
> Got her from the New Bond Street store in London, in the sale for £382. I've been lusting after a Miranda for a while after I saw a someone with one at London bridge station.



Great price and a lovely bag!! Is this the small or large?
I have the small black with quilted sides. Will try too post pics later


----------



## Chrissie82

My small Miranda with Selma &#128149;


----------



## Chrissie82

And a car shot


----------



## Kalos

[QUOT E=Chrissie82;25956473]Great price and a lovely bag!! Is this the small or large?

I have the small black with quilted sides. Will try too post pics later[/QUOTE]


I think it's the large cause I tried the small at heathrow a couple of months ago but couldn't get it on my shoulder, but I can get this one on fairly easily.

I love your black Miranda. Do you just tie the two long straps to keep the bag closed? I haven't used mine yet & when I was unpacking her I couldn't work it out.


----------



## missbagwathi

Love the quilted ones!!! Now I want the small too. I still have trouble with the ties on my large palm green Miranda.


----------



## Chrissie82

Kalos said:


> [QUOT E=Chrissie82;25956473]Great price and a lovely bag!! Is this the small or large?
> 
> I have the small black with quilted sides. Will try too post pics later




I think it's the large cause I tried the small at heathrow a couple of months ago but couldn't get it on my shoulder, but I can get this one on fairly easily.

I love your black Miranda. Do you just tie the two long straps to keep the bag closed? I haven't used mine yet & when I was unpacking her I couldn't work it out.[/QUOTE]

I tie the straps like in picture 1. It stays like that because of the hardware pieces on the end of the straps. If I want the bag to close more, I push the bagflap down. Never the front flap. I tried both and tie the straps, but its hard to get in and out. Maybe I will do that in crowded spaces. It is the small, use it as a handheld. Like handhelds. I bought a organizer for safety. My wallet doesnt fit in the inside zipper.  But I love the bag.


----------



## tazfrk

Here are my two newest Miranda's , the vanilla with grommets and the slate python, love them. The slate python is so much lighter in weight which I love.


----------



## Kalos

tazfrk said:


> Here are my two newest Miranda's , the vanilla with grommets and the slate python, love them. The slate python is so much lighter in weight which I love.




The python's gorgeous, it's not something I'd ever have looked at but it really is a lovely bag, congrats!


----------



## missbagwathi

tazfrk said:


> Here are my two newest Miranda's , the vanilla with grommets and the slate python, love them. The slate python is so much lighter in weight which I love.




OMG. The slate python is beyond gorgeous! Where did you get it from? I haven't seen it ever before. If only I wasn't on a purse ban and I lived in the states!!


----------



## tazfrk

Kalos said:


> The python's gorgeous, it's not something I'd ever have looked at but it really is a lovely bag, congrats!


Thank you very much, once I saw it I was in love!


----------



## tazfrk

missbagwathi said:


> OMG. The slate python is beyond gorgeous! Where did you get it from? I haven't seen it ever before. If only I wasn't on a purse ban and I lived in the states!!


I purchased it at the Michael Kors boutique. I just got off my purse ban in Nov. sighhhhhh


----------



## vwsecret

I love the Miranda bag and was just about to purchase one, when I found the Carrington satchel and had to go with that.  The Miranda bag is next on my list.  Has anyone seen the "new" Miranda color block satchel? the color is called Carnation with a list price of $995.  It's so different from the soft sided one, I may just have to get them both.


----------



## missbagwathi

vwsecret said:


> I love the Miranda bag and was just about to purchase one, when I found the Carrington satchel and had to go with that.  The Miranda bag is next on my list.  Has anyone seen the "new" Miranda color block satchel? the color is called Carnation with a list price of $995.  It's so different from the soft sided one, I may just have to get them both.




This Miranda satchel looks nothing like the Miranda totes!


----------



## tazfrk

tazfrk said:


> Here are my two newest Miranda's , the vanilla with grommets and the slate python, love them. The slate python is so much lighter in weight which I love.


I have been using my python Miranda for a few weeks now and cant believe how much I love this bag, it is my all time favorite MK purchase


----------



## Loved by Kors

clu13 said:


> Here she is - love the pink - it's not too girly and just edgy enough! I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2399551
> View attachment 2399552


 WOW the azalea is an amazing color..love it!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

vwsecret said:


> I love the Miranda bag and was just about to purchase one, when I found the Carrington satchel and had to go with that. The Miranda bag is next on my list. Has anyone seen the "new" Miranda color block satchel? the color is called Carnation with a list price of $995. It's so different from the soft sided one, I may just have to get them both.


love this style.. i hope MK comes out with more colors in this style of miranda


----------



## Loved by Kors

tazfrk said:


> Here are my two newest Miranda's , the vanilla with grommets and the slate python, love them. The slate python is so much lighter in weight which I love.


 
wow im loving the slate python miranda, does it come off metallic looking or just like a dark gray...congrats!!


----------



## jennyvcano

I just got my small miranda in black leather and I love it! I'm having 3 small issues though. 

1. I can't figure out how to tie it!!! 
2. I've had it for two weeks and the sides are looking a bit deformed and i can't get it to stand up quite like it used to.
3. I can see all of the small scratches on the leather and its starting to bother me (this may be because i'm used to saffiano) 

But overall i love this bag and don't want to get rid of it. Does anyone have advice on any of my issues? 

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lenie

I have been dying to get a Miranda and finally got the perfect one in Olive with quilted sides. I have so many black,brown,and grey bags but still wanted something fairly neutral. The olive color is so pretty and will go with everything. I can't wait to receive her!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Chrissie82 said:


> And a car shot



Love the quilted Miranda!! 

I need one of these!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Chrissie82 said:


> And a car shot



She is gorgeous ...


----------



## loewejess

Does the miranda tote comes in saffiano leather too ??


----------



## VajstaGurly

loewejess said:


> Does the miranda tote comes in saffiano leather too ??



I don't think so I saw a lot of them at the MK boutique and it's just leather but not saffiano... but so sure ...


----------



## christiahna

Kalos said:


> My new Miranda...
> View attachment 2449492
> 
> 
> Got her from the New Bond Street store in London, in the sale for £382. I've been lusting after a Miranda for a while after I saw a someone with one at London bridge station.


Omg GORG color! Congrats!!



Chrissie82 said:


> My small Miranda with Selma &#128149;


Ah, everyone's posts are making me want to buy another color! The black is stunning.



tazfrk said:


> Here are my two newest Miranda's , the vanilla with grommets and the slate python, love them. The slate python is so much lighter in weight which I love.


These two are insanely beautiful. That python and I never liked grommets until I saw it on yours! CONGRATS!


----------



## christiahna

So happy, I just joined the club after this weekend!! Got this baby on sale and I had a rather large gift card so she was a steal since I only paid $125!

I'm loving the posts from others! Everyone has such beautiful versions. BTW, how are you all caring for the leather? I am really concerned about carrying it out without treating it first. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vwsecret

christiahna said:


> So happy, I just joined the club after this weekend!! Got this baby on sale and I had a rather large gift card so she was a steal since I only paid $125!
> 
> I'm loving the posts from others! Everyone has such beautiful versions. BTW, how are you all caring for the leather? I am really concerned about carrying it out without treating it first. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


Congrats!!!! It is so lovely, I knew you will enjoy it.   I am still waiting for the right one to come along before I pull the trigger.  I missed the bright yellow, large Miranda on sale for $717 @ Neiman Marcus, what was I thinking?!!


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> So happy, I just joined the club after this weekend!! Got this baby on sale and I had a rather large gift card so she was a steal since I only paid $125!
> 
> I'm loving the posts from others! Everyone has such beautiful versions. BTW, how are you all caring for the leather? I am really concerned about carrying it out without treating it first. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!




Your new bag is gorgeous! What color is this?
I just got the olive with quilted sides. I treated her with leather honey before using.


----------



## ubo22

jennyvcano said:


> I just got my small miranda in black leather and I love it! I'm having 3 small issues though.
> 
> 1. I can't figure out how to tie it!!!
> 2. I've had it for two weeks and the sides are looking a bit deformed and i can't get it to stand up quite like it used to.
> 3. I can see all of the small scratches on the leather and its starting to bother me (this may be because i'm used to saffiano)
> 
> But overall i love this bag and don't want to get rid of it. Does anyone have advice on any of my issues?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I'm still trying to join the Miranda club, but have the same questions.  I went to the MK store the other day to take a look and love the calfskin leather even though it isn't as durable as saffiano.  I currently am a saffiano Selma girl.  The SA told me you aren't really supposed to tie the bag closed.  The laces are supposed to hang down over the top of the bag and are weighted down with the metal at the tips.  Some people still try to tie them closed either in a knot or bow/shoelace tie.  The top flaps of the bag are supposed to fold over so the bag looks closed, but it really doesn't fully close.  You'll notice that the bag has two big openings on top where the side wings flare out.  I really like my bags to have a zipper closure for security reasons.  I'm also curious if anyone has problems with the leather scratching or the bag becoming misshapen over time.  I really like how it looks new, but can't imagine how it will look after some use.


----------



## christiahna

vwsecret said:


> Congrats!!!! It is so lovely, I knew you will enjoy it.   I am still waiting for the right one to come along before I pull the trigger.  I missed the bright yellow, large Miranda on sale for $717 @ Neiman Marcus, what was I thinking?!!


I had been eyeing that one for myself! Such a great price.



lenie said:


> Your new bag is gorgeous! What color is this?
> I just got the olive with quilted sides. I treated her with leather honey before using.


Thank you for the tip on using leather honey. I will look into doing this myself. The color is Nude.


----------



## loewejess

VajstaGurly said:


> I don't think so I saw a lot of them at the MK boutique and it's just leather but not saffiano... but so sure ...




Thanks ! ^^


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> I had been eyeing that one for myself! Such a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip on using leather honey. I will look into doing this myself. The color is Nude.




I haven't seen the Nude color. It looks like the perfect neutral- not too dark, not too light. Where did you get this bag?


----------



## christiahna

I purchased it from my local mall's Michael kors store. I believe they still have it on sale if you are interested in calling.  It is located within Tyson's Galleria in VA.


----------



## lenie

Is the Nude color the same color as Suntan?


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> I purchased it from my local mall's Michael kors store. I believe they still have it on sale if you are interested in calling.  It is located within Tyson's Galleria in VA.




Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

lenie said:


> Is the Nude color the same color as Suntan?



No, Suntan is darker than Nude.



christiahna said:


> I purchased it from my local mall's Michael kors store. I believe they still have it on sale if you are interested in calling.  It is located within Tyson's Galleria in VA.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## iluvmybags

Can I join the club?


----------



## iluvmybags

This is the kind of bag I think looks much better when carried than sitting on display - please excuse my spotty mirror in these pics!


----------



## iluvmybags

I've had my eye on this bag for a while now, but had been waiting for the right color to come along.  As much as I loved the style, I wasn't loving any of the colors I'd seen, until my Nordstrom SA pulled this bag from the back room one weekend!  As soon as I saw it, I was in love!  I bought it on the spot, but since I'd gotten another new bag just a few days earlier, I hadn't used it yet.  Over the weekend, I got an email about Neimans Weekend Dash sale.  I rarely look at those on the weekend, but something made me open it - I was shocked to see this bag at more than half off!  Since I hadn't used it yet (it was still sitting in the shopping bag on my dining room table!) I bought the bag from Neimans and returned the one to Nordstroms.  After the Dash ended, I checked the bag and saw that even though the price had gone back up, it was still on sale for $710 - still a good deal! (Had I known that would have happened, I would have asked my SA @ Nordstrom to price match, but I thought the markdown was temporary) 

I was actually going to post it to the deals thread today & when I went to get the link, I was surprised to see it marked back UP, altho there is an additional discount taken, bringing the price back down to $600! I'm curious if the price will go back up to $710 after tomorrow, or if it will stay $800.  If anyone is interested in this color, you should grab one before they're gone!


----------



## christiahna

iluvmybags said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> View attachment 2548241
> 
> View attachment 2548242
> 
> View attachment 2548243


OMG this colorway is amazing! I haven't seen it anywhere. It will transition perfectly into the Autumn. Gorgeous, Congrats and enjoy!! Thanks for the tip on the sale btw. I'm checking them out now.


----------



## LVaznGRL

iluvmybags said:


> This is the kind of bag I think looks much better when carried than sitting on display - please excuse my spotty mirror in these pics!
> 
> View attachment 2548247
> 
> View attachment 2548248


May I ask you how tall you are? I'm loving the color of the bag but I'm wondering if the size will overwhelm my frame. I'm 4'11" for reference. Thank you!


----------



## Kalos

LVaznGRL said:


> May I ask you how tall you are? I'm loving the color of the bag but I'm wondering if the size will overwhelm my frame. I'm 4'11" for reference. Thank you!




I'm 4'11" too! I have a silver quilted Miranda & to be honest it is a big bag, but I love it and carry it nevertheless. I'll try and post a pic with me and my Miranda for you later.


----------



## PurseACold

Gorgeous blue bag!  I will post pics of mine later.  I got a white one last summer and used it all of the time.  Despite its color, the bag has been pretty resilient.  And despite its size, it never felt heavy.  One of my faves.  Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can wear it again.


----------



## LVaznGRL

Kalos said:


> I'm 4'11" too! I have a silver quilted Miranda & to be honest it is a big bag, but I love it and carry it nevertheless. I'll try and post a pic with me and my Miranda for you later.



Thank you so much! I'd love to see a picture of you carrying a Miranda for reference!


----------



## keishapie1973

iluvmybags said:


> This is the kind of bag I think looks much better when carried than sitting on display - please excuse my spotty mirror in these pics!
> 
> View attachment 2548247
> 
> View attachment 2548248



Beautiful bag and color!!!!!


----------



## AirJewels

That blue Miranda is to die for!  And what an amazing deal!


----------



## jojon21

iluvmybags said:


> This is the kind of bag I think looks much better when carried than sitting on display - please excuse my spotty mirror in these pics!
> 
> View attachment 2548247
> 
> View attachment 2548248



Gorgeous, love the color! I have not seen this style in person yet, can you please explain to me how the closure/opening works? Thanks.


----------



## iluvmybags

Thanks for all the nice comments!  Its such a gorgeous shade of blue!  And its got silver HW (which I prefer to gold) I couldn't resist! I hadn't seen it before my SA showed it to me, but I discovered that Saks carries it as well as Neimans.



LVaznGRL said:


> May I ask you how tall you are? I'm loving the color of the bag but I'm wondering if the size will overwhelm my frame. I'm 4'11" for reference. Thank you!



I'm only 5 feet tall.  Here are a few modeling pics for reference (please excuse my stocking feet!  ) I've never had a problem carrying larger bags, in fact, most of my bags are pretty big.  I'd say its about the same size as a Celine Mini Luggage or a Phillip Lim Pashli in the medium size.  Because the leathers so soft, the bag has a nice slouch which I imagine will get even more pronounced the more the bag is carried & used.  There is a smaller size if you really thought this size was too big for you 










jojon21 said:


> Gorgeous, love the color! I have not seen this style in person yet, can you please explain to me how the closure/opening works? Thanks.


The bag doesn't have an actual closure.  Some people have said that they've tied the straps to keep the bag closed, but its really meant to lay pretty much the way I've got it shown here, with the top flaps flipped inward and the straps flipped over the top of the bag just hanging loose. When you do this, you get a natural closing of the bag (the front straps hang down and its the back straps that cause the bag to "close" because they're flipped up over the top of the bag - does that make sense?)


----------



## jojon21

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments!  Its such a gorgeous shade of blue!  And its got silver HW (which I prefer to gold) I couldn't resist! I hadn't seen it before my SA showed it to me, but I discovered that Saks carries it as well as Neimans.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only 5 feet tall.  Here are a few modeling pics for reference (please excuse my stocking feet!  ) I've never had a problem carrying larger bags, in fact, most of my bags are pretty big.  I'd say its about the same size as a Celine Mini Luggage or a Phillip Lim Pashli in the medium size.  Because the leathers so soft, the bag has a nice slouch which I imagine will get even more pronounced the more the bag is carried & used.  There is a smaller size if you really thought this size was too big for you
> 
> View attachment 2548931
> 
> View attachment 2548932
> 
> View attachment 2548933
> 
> 
> 
> The bag doesn't have an actual closure.  Some people have said that they've tied the straps to keep the bag closed, but its really meant to lay pretty much the way I've got it shown here, with the top flaps flipped inward and the straps flipped over the top of the bag just hanging loose. When you do this, you get a natural closing of the bag (the front straps hang down and its the back straps that cause the bag to "close" because they're flipped up over the top of the bag - does that make sense?)



Thanks for the explanation, it makes sense and sounds easy enough.  It looks great on you!


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> I purchased it from my local mall's Michael kors store. I believe they still have it on sale if you are interested in calling.  It is located within Tyson's Galleria in VA.




I called the store at Tyson's Galleria and they are sending me this bag in Nude. We'll be bag twins! I haven't seen this color locally, so maybe I'll be the only one for now with the Nude Miranda in Hawaii. 
Thank you again for the store info.


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> I had been eyeing that one for myself! Such a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip on using leather honey. I will look into doing this myself. The color is Nude.




If you haven't used Leather Honey before, just know that the leather appears a little darker when you first apply it then lightens back to original color once it dries. I haven't tried Leather Honey on really light leather, so it might be best to try it on a small spot-like the inside nude trim on the inner pocket.


----------



## vwsecret

Neiman Marcus sale! 
Yea!!! I am finally going to make it into the Miranda Club.
I picked this up yesterday for $600.  I had not seen this color before and can't wait to receive it and will post additional pictures then. There are still several styles available at the sale price.


----------



## christiahna

lenie said:


> I called the store at Tyson's Galleria and they are sending me this bag in Nude. We'll be bag twins! I haven't seen this color locally, so maybe I'll be the only one for now with the Nude Miranda in Hawaii.
> Thank you again for the store info.



I am so excited for you!!! Bag twins 

Thanks for the tip on leather honey.  I just sprayed my entire bag with the Michael kors rain and stain repellant. So finally really using it today at work.


----------



## DRJones616

vwsecret said:


> Neiman Marcus sale!
> Yea!!! I am finally going to make it into the Miranda Club.
> I picked this up yesterday for $600.  I had not seen this color before and can't wait to receive it and will post additional pictures then. There are still several styles available at the sale price.


Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> I am so excited for you!!! Bag twins
> 
> Thanks for the tip on leather honey.  I just sprayed my entire bag with the Michael kors rain and stain repellant. So finally really using it today at work.




I haven't tried the MK rain and stain repellant. Did it darken the leather at all?


----------



## Loved by Kors

vwsecret said:


> Neiman Marcus sale!
> Yea!!! I am finally going to make it into the Miranda Club.
> I picked this up yesterday for $600. I had not seen this color before and can't wait to receive it and will post additional pictures then. There are still several styles available at the sale price.


 
that is a beautiful miranda i have not seen this color before. what is the official color name please.


----------



## Kalos

lvazngrl said:


> thank you so much! I'd love to see a picture of you carrying a miranda for reference!


----------



## AirJewels

I bought this Miranda Grommet tote from Neiman Marcus for 470.25 plus tax!  I've had my eye on it for a while but was waiting for a good price.  It arrives on Wednesday....can't wait!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Kors-Large-Miranda-Grommet-Panel-Tote/prod158570405/p.prod#


----------



## designer.deals

AirJewels said:


> I bought this Miranda Grommet tote from Neiman Marcus for 470.25 plus tax!  I've had my eye on it for a while but was waiting for a good price.  It arrives on Wednesday....can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Kors-Large-Miranda-Grommet-Panel-Tote/prod158570405/p.prod#




Omg lucky!! It's a beauty


----------



## LVaznGRL

Kalos said:


> View attachment 2553393
> View attachment 2553394



I love it!!  You are right.  The Miranda is a big bag, but it really looks great on you! Yay!!! I  that you have the quilted one! I ordered the same style in Olive, and it'll be arriving on Wednesday! I cannot wait!! 

It's always nice to see how bags look against petite ladies!


----------



## LVaznGRL

AirJewels said:


> I bought this Miranda Grommet tote from Neiman Marcus for 470.25 plus tax!  I've had my eye on it for a while but was waiting for a good price.  It arrives on Wednesday....can't wait!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Kors-Large-Miranda-Grommet-Panel-Tote/prod158570405/p.prod#


Wow, that is an awesome deal! = )


----------



## Kalos

LVaznGRL said:


> I love it!!  You are right.  The Miranda is a big bag, but it really looks great on you! Yay!!! I  that you have the quilted one! I ordered the same style in Olive, and it'll be arriving on Wednesday! I cannot wait!!
> 
> It's always nice to see how bags look against petite ladies!




Congrats! Do share some pics when it arrives, olive sounds like a great colour, a twist on a neutral.


----------



## lenie

LVaznGRL said:


> I love it!!  You are right.  The Miranda is a big bag, but it really looks great on you! Yay!!! I  that you have the quilted one! I ordered the same style in Olive, and it'll be arriving on Wednesday! I cannot wait!!
> 
> It's always nice to see how bags look against petite ladies!




I have the olive quilted and it is a beautiful bag! I'm 5'2" and love big bags. The large size is not too big. You will love the olive color- it goes with everything and a little more unique than black or brown. I love my quilted olive Miranda!


----------



## LVaznGRL

lenie said:


> I have the olive quilted and it is a beautiful bag! I'm 5'2" and love big bags. The large size is not too big. You will love the olive color- it goes with everything and a little more unique than black or brown. I love my quilted olive Miranda!


I believe I came across your comments on the thread, and that is what swayed me into ordering the olive color. I'm hoping I love it as much as you do when I see it in person = )


----------



## AirJewels

Neiman Marcus Midday Dash has large Miranda in Grape for $597.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Midday-Dash/cat21000740_cat8900735/c.cat?ecid=NMEC032514_DDS&cs_mid=_BTMZLuB85BdYe7&uEm=puw10pgS0dSvl6R7f1walg7&ncx=n&cs_rid=NtAFQw


----------



## MKFan

Hello,

I figured I would join the forum since I purchase a lot of my girlfriend's Michael Kors handbags.  Below is the Miranda in Azalea that I recently bought her for Valentine's day. 

http://www.designerdiscounted.com/i...ors_azalea_miranda_large_tote_MMM20030607.jpg


----------



## VajstaGurly

MKFan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I figured I would join the forum since I purchase a lot of my girlfriend's Michael Kors handbags.  Below is the Miranda in Azalea that I recently bought her for Valentine's day.
> 
> http://www.designerdiscounted.com/i...ors_azalea_miranda_large_tote_MMM20030607.jpg



Pretty ...


----------



## luv2run41

lenie said:


> If you haven't used Leather Honey before, just know that the leather appears a little darker when you first apply it then lightens back to original color once it dries. I haven't tried Leather Honey on really light leather, so it might be best to try it on a small spot-like the inside nude trim on the inner pocket.



Try it first.  I just bought some for the first time and found it sticky.  I sadly put it on my chanel caviar and my bal moto jacket.  I think the jacket lost some of it's softness.  I plan to use my appleguard on both from now on.


----------



## christiahna

lenie said:


> I haven't tried the MK rain and stain repellant. Did it darken the leather at all?




I don't believe it did but I sprayed the entire bag pretty evenly so if there was a slight darkening I would not have noticed. Did you get your bag yet?


----------



## AirJewels

My new grommet Miranda is here!  So excited!


----------



## VajstaGurly

AirJewels said:


> My new grommet Miranda is here!  So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559090



Gorgeous ...


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> I don't believe it did but I sprayed the entire bag pretty evenly so if there was a slight darkening I would not have noticed. Did you get your bag yet?




No, it's on the way and should arrive next Tuesday. I can't wait to see it in real life.


----------



## lenie

luv2run41 said:


> Try it first.  I just bought some for the first time and found it sticky.  I sadly put it on my chanel caviar and my bal moto jacket.  I think the jacket lost some of it's softness.  I plan to use my appleguard on both from now on.




I have used the Leather Honey on all of my bags without any problems. I don't have have really light colored bags so wasn't sure if it would do anything to the color. You only need very little and I rub it in with my fingers. I haven't tried it on lambskin, but I believe others have with good results.


----------



## christiahna

AirJewels said:


> My new grommet Miranda is here!  So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559090




Beautiful!! Enjoy!


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> I don't believe it did but I sprayed the entire bag pretty evenly so if there was a slight darkening I would not have noticed. Did you get your bag yet?




I just got the Miranda in Nude. What a pretty color! Thank you so much for letting me know where you bought yours. The SA at MK Tyson's Galleria were so nice. I can't wait to take her out tomorrow.


----------



## christiahna

lenie said:


> I just got the Miranda in Nude. What a pretty color! Thank you so much for letting me know where you bought yours. The SA at MK Tyson's Galleria were so nice. I can't wait to take her out tomorrow.




Enjoy!!!  Let me know what you think of her.

I adore the sales associates there -- except the ones in Versace and Gucci (incredibly snooty). They are so nice in all the stores. On stressful work days I pop into the galleria and it literally melts away my stress. It's my Tiffany's!


----------



## ryrybaby12

christiahna said:


> Enjoy!!!  Let me know what you think of her.
> 
> I adore the sales associates there -- except the ones in Versace and Gucci (incredibly snooty). They are so nice in all the stores. On stressful work days I pop into the galleria and it literally melts away my stress. It's my Tiffany's!


I work with Michelle and love her....this is a great MK store.  I am loving this miranda ...beautiful bag.  I especially like the quilted ones ...


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> Enjoy!!!  Let me know what you think of her.
> 
> I adore the sales associates there -- except the ones in Versace and Gucci (incredibly snooty). They are so nice in all the stores. On stressful work days I pop into the galleria and it literally melts away my stress. It's my Tiffany's!




I am loving my Nude Miranda! I get so many compliments on the color. Thank you again for sharing the information on this bag. I want the black with quilted sides next. Please let me know if you see it while shopping at the Galleria.


----------



## lenie

christiahna said:


> Enjoy!!!  Let me know what you think of her.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> I am loving my Nude Miranda! I get so many compliments on the color. Thank you again for sharing the information on this bag. I want the black with quilted sides next. Please let me know if you see it while shopping at the Galleria.


----------



## christiahna

lenie said:


> christiahna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!  Let me know what you think of her.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> I am loving my Nude Miranda! I get so many compliments on the color. Thank you again for sharing the information on this bag. I want the black with quilted sides next. Please let me know if you see it while shopping at the Galleria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely will.  I'm pretty sure I saw it there last time. I'll take a photo and show you when I'm back.
> 
> I've been using my bag everyday going into work and really do love her. The leather is smooth and supple.
Click to expand...


----------



## jade

I just joined the club!  I got a small one in suntan for 50% off at the boutique!  I have been secretly coveting this shape for a year. 

And it's my first collection bag!


----------



## ssangit

I just purchased a suntan color block one and am awaiting it's arrival.  How has everyone's Miranda's been holding up?  I called MK online and was told that it was made of French Calf Leather.  I'd be curious to know how to maintain and care for this type of leather?  I would not want this beauty to get ruined!  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ubo22

ssangit said:


> I just purchased a suntan color block one and am awaiting it's arrival.  How has everyone's Miranda's been holding up?  I called MK online and was told that it was made of French Calf Leather.  I'd be curious to know how to maintain and care for this type of leather?  I would not want this beauty to get ruined!  Thanks for any advice!


I also just purchased the shell/suntan colorblock Miranda.  I love it, but still have it wrapped up in the protective cardboard.  With calfskin leather, you have to be extremely careful not to let it get scratched.  It's also advisable to pre-treat it with a stain/water repellant.  Since I haven't even treated mine yet, I'm keeping it wrapped up until I can find the time to do so.


----------



## ssangit

ubo22 said:


> I also just purchased the shell/suntan colorblock Miranda.  I love it, but still have it wrapped up in the protective cardboard.  With calfskin leather, you have to be extremely careful not to let it get scratched.  It's also advisable to pre-treat it with a stain/water repellant.  Since I haven't even treated mine yet, I'm keeping it wrapped up until I can find the time to do so.



Hmm...I hope this doesn't become an issue for me!  I do like to take care of my bags but I certainly want to use them!  I'm assuming the pebbled leather would be better on wear?  Once I get the bag, if I love it that much will consider maybe a pebbled one, however I found the sizing a little strange??  The large east/west comes in various sizes?  The one I just purchased says the measurements 13x13 but the other larger ones, vary in size.  This was confusing to me as I wanted the largest size available.  Any comments on sizing?


----------



## ubo22

ssangit said:


> Hmm...I hope this doesn't become an issue for me!  I do like to take care of my bags but I certainly want to use them!  I'm assuming the pebbled leather would be better on wear?  Once I get the bag, if I love it that much will consider maybe a pebbled one, however I found the sizing a little strange??  The large east/west comes in various sizes?  The one I just purchased says the measurements 13x13 but the other larger ones, vary in size.  This was confusing to me as I wanted the largest size available.  Any comments on sizing?


I do think the pebbled leather versions may be slightly better for wear, but I actually don't like the look of pebbled leather over the smooth calfskin leather.  I purchased the shell/suntan colorblock Miranda from one retailer and then returned it because I found a better price at another retailer.  However, I noticed that one had more of a pebbled leather look while the other was smooth calfskin.  I kept the smooth calfskin bag.

With regard to sizing, you're right.  The "large" Mirandas are listed by the retailers with different sizes depending on the style.  I noticed that the "large" is sometimes 13x14x7 (colorblock calfskin leather and snakeskin versions) and other times 13x10x7 (quilted and sueded snakeskin versions).  The 13x10x7 is actually the regular size, not the large size.  13x14x7 is the largest size E/W Miranda available, and that's what I got.  So you also got the largest size available in the E/W Miranda.


----------



## ssangit

ubo22 said:


> I do think the pebbled leather versions may be slightly better for wear, but I actually don't like the look of pebbled leather over the smooth calfskin leather.  I purchased the shell/suntan colorblock Miranda from one retailer and then returned it because I found a better price at another retailer.  However, I noticed that one had more of a pebbled leather look while the other was smooth calfskin.  I kept the smooth calfskin bag.
> 
> With regard to sizing, you're right.  The "large" Mirandas are listed by the retailers with different sizes depending on the style.  I noticed that the "large" is sometimes 13x14x7 (colorblock calfskin leather and snakeskin versions) and other times 13x10x7 (quilted and sueded snakeskin versions).  The 13x10x7 is actually the regular size, not the large size.  13x14x7 is the largest size E/W Miranda available, and that's what I got.  So you also got the largest size available in the E/W Miranda.



I like the smooth look better as well..

Will you let me know what you are using to protect the leather?  I really want to carry this in my travels...but I won't if I have to look after it too much....I guess we will see.  Also out of curiosity as this is my first high end MK bag, will it come w/a box and dust bag other than the Michael Michael Kors dust bag?  I guess I'm a little impatient even though looks like the bag will be here on Saturday!   Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## ubo22

ssangit said:


> I like the smooth look better as well..
> 
> Will you let me know what you are using to protect the leather?  I really want to carry this in my travels...but I won't if I have to look after it too much....I guess we will see.  Also out of curiosity as this is my first high end MK bag, will it come w/a box and dust bag other than the Michael Michael Kors dust bag?  I guess I'm a little impatient even though looks like the bag will be here on Saturday!   Thanks for all the replies!


I use Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.  I've been using it for years on the vachette (untreated leather) of my LV bags and it can be used on any untreated leathers or suede.  To be safe, you should first spray on a hidden area of the bag to check for colorfastness and, if any color rubs off, then the leather/suede is not colorfast and should not be treated. 

I purchased my Miranda online and it came exquisitely wrapped.  It had MK paper stuffed inside, all the pulls and laces were wrapped in soft tissue paper, the inside and outside of the bag was lined with a thin cardboard all the way up to the handles on the outside, the outside of the bag was then wrapped in more MK tissue paper over the cardboard, and then everything was placed in a plastic bag that was taped closed at the top.  It also comes with a nicer dustbag than the MK bags in the regular line.  The dustbag is a thicker brown fabric similar in thickness to an LV dustbag.  

I hope this helps.  I'm sure Saturday can't come soon enough for you!


----------



## ssangit

Well she is here and she is gorgeous!!!!!  Tricolor Miranda tote in calf leather with black interior


----------



## ubo22

ssangit said:


> Well she is here and she is gorgeous!!!!!  Tricolor Miranda tote in calf leather with black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620186


Congratulations!  She looks great!  I got the version with the suntan handles, shell front, and ivory sides, so a bit different than yours.


----------



## Kalos

ssangit said:


> Well she is here and she is gorgeous!!!!!  Tricolor Miranda tote in calf leather with black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620186




I love your Miranda, the colours make it look so modern and classy.


----------



## ssangit

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations!  She looks great!  I got the version with the suntan handles, shell front, and ivory sides, so a bit different than yours.



Yes, I know which one this is...please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## ssangit

Kalos said:


> I love your Miranda, the colours make it look so modern and classy.



This bag is definitely going on the top for one of my classiest bags without a doubt!!!!!  The inside is suede interior and is just to die for....i cannot believe how beautiful this is!!!!!


----------



## ubo22

ssangit said:


> Yes, I know which one this is...please post pics when it arrives!





ssangit said:


> This bag is definitely going on the top for one of my classiest bags without a doubt!!!!!  The inside is suede interior and is just to die for....i cannot believe how beautiful this is!!!!!



Here's the shell/suntan colorblock calfskin leather version (suntan handles, shell front, ivory sides) with the beige suede interior.  You made me pull this out of my closet...still haven't had a chance to treat her yet.


----------



## ssangit

ubo22 said:


> Here's the shell/suntan colorblock calfskin leather version (suntan handles, shell front, ivory sides) with the beige suede interior.  You made me pull this out of my closet...still haven't had a chance to treat her yet.




&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; oh my goodness!!!!  Now I want this one too!!!!!  It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ubo22

ssangit said:


> &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399; oh my goodness!!!!  Now I want this one too!!!!!  It's gorgeous!!!!


Thanks so much!!!  I love her, too.  Can't wait to get her treated and in use.


----------



## 47foxes

Love this blue ~!!


----------



## 47foxes

iluvmybags said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> View attachment 2548241
> 
> View attachment 2548242
> 
> View attachment 2548243


Love this BLUE!!!


----------



## Chanel316

iluvmybags said:


> This is the kind of bag I think looks much better when carried than sitting on display - please excuse my spotty mirror in these pics!
> 
> View attachment 2548247
> 
> View attachment 2548248


 
Bag twins. I bought this bag at Net-a-porter when it was on sale for $500


----------



## diana27arvi

Love the Miranda tote, so elegant and chic!!!


----------



## MKFan

Thought I would share as most of you probably have never seen these before.  $6000 and $7000 Miranda bags!


----------



## Loved by Kors

MKFan said:


> Thought I would share as most of you probably have never seen these before. $6000 and $7000 Miranda bags!


 yes i saw the ice blue one on the mk wesite cataloug. it is a beauty!!! but out of my price range. lol. thanks for sharing though. hey, a girl can always dream!!!


----------



## ubo22

MKFan said:


> Thought I would share as most of you probably have never seen these before.  $6000 and $7000 Miranda bags!


These are the crocodile Mirandas.  I also saw the ice blue one in the Summer 2014 MK catalog.  Stunning!


----------



## Latte_Queen

Does everyone still enjoy their "Miranda's"? I really like the overall style. What are the pros and cons of this bag? I'm just not sure of the top opening. Is it a hassle to tie, or do you leave it untied? Any comments would be great!!


----------



## Kalos

I use mine as a work bag. I always leave mine untied, it doesn't bother me at all.

Pros: it's a beautiful bag & really spacious inside.

Cons: it's a big bag & can be quite cumbersome to carry around.


----------



## Latte_Queen

Thank you. I decided to get  the smaller version in suntan. Really is a beautiful bag.


----------



## MissIn

Would you ladies happen to know where the Miranda bags are made? I just see "imported". Drooling over the snake skin ones on sale on the MK website, but wonder if the snake skin may just be too delicate for a tote.


----------



## avental

Chrissie82 said:


> My small Miranda with Selma &#128149;


OMG these are absolutely gorgeous&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ubo22

MissIn said:


> Would you ladies happen to know where the Miranda bags are made? I just see "imported". Drooling over the snake skin ones on sale on the MK website, but wonder if the snake skin may just be too delicate for a tote.


I don't know where the Miranda bags are made, as they always only say "imported."  The snake skin ones are beautiful, but may be a bit delicate.  You should try to take a look at one in person.  I saw a snake skin one in the MK boutique and thought it would be too delicate for every day.


----------



## MissIn

ubo22 said:


> I don't know where the Miranda bags are made, as they always only say "imported."  The snake skin ones are beautiful, but may be a bit delicate.  You should try to take a look at one in person.  I saw a snake skin one in the MK boutique and thought it would be too delicate for every day.



Thanks for your response! Maybe someone else in this club who own a Miranda can find a tag or label that tells us where these bags are made  I saw the snake skin one in person, and even though this would not be an everyday bag I still worry about the scales rubbing off against my clothing. The SAs at my boutique are offering the bag to me at such a great price point that I suppose I'm having a hard time looking the other way


----------



## ubo22

MissIn said:


> Thanks for your response! Maybe someone else in this club who own a Miranda can find a tag or label that tells us where these bags are made  I saw the snake skin one in person, and even though this would not be an everyday bag I still worry about the scales rubbing off against my clothing. The SAs at my boutique are offering the bag to me at such a great price point that I suppose I'm having a hard time looking the other way


I have a shell/suntan calfskin leather Miranda.  I didn't even think to take a look at my tag.  Well, it says "Made In Turkey."  However, the snake skin ones might be made somewhere else.


----------



## MissIn

ubo22 said:


> I have a shell/suntan calfskin leather Miranda.  I didn't even think to take a look at my tag.  Well, it says "Made In Turkey."  However, the snake skin ones might be made somewhere else.



Thanks so much for looking inside your bag! It's good to have a country tied to the manufacturing instead of just "imported".


----------



## HotRedBag

Pretty bag. Congrats!!


----------



## bagladyRM

Does anyone own a Saffiano Luggage Miranda? I put it on the Authentic This for MK thread as I am trying to find out if it is authentic. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ubo22

bagladyRM said:


> Does anyone own a Saffiano Luggage Miranda? I put it on the Authentic This for MK thread as I am trying to find out if it is authentic. Any help would be much appreciated!


I responded to you in the authentication thread.  As far as I know, Mirandas are only made with calf skin, snake skin, and crocodile.


----------



## bagladyRM

Does anyone's Miranda have a clear plastic serial number that starts with AP or is everyone's a matching leather serial number that begins with MK? Mine is clear so I was just curious. Thanks!!


----------



## ubo22

bagladyRM said:


> Does anyone's Miranda have a clear plastic serial number that starts with AP or is everyone's a matching leather serial number that begins with MK? Mine is clear so I was just curious. Thanks!!


I have a calfskin leather Miranda with the matching leather tag attached to the suede lining on the interior.  The leather tag says "MICHAEL KORS - Made In Turkey" on the front and has a serial number on the back starting with MK.


----------



## bagladyRM

Thanks!!


----------



## acm1134

I'm so proud to announce that I am finally a member !!!(:


----------



## Kalos

acm1134 said:


> I'm so proud to announce that I am finally a member !!!(:
> View attachment 2673479




Congrats, your Miranda is beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> I'm so proud to announce that I am finally a member !!!(:
> View attachment 2673479


Love it!!!  I really like the quilted Mirandas.  Beautiful!  You're going to love it!


----------



## acm1134

Thanks ladies  !(: Is there a trick to tying the straps ? This is my first Miranda and I'm unsure how to do it lol


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Thanks ladies  !(: Is there a trick to tying the straps ? This is my first Miranda and I'm unsure how to do it lol


You can do one of two things...

1) Just leave the straps to hang over the closed opening of the bag (ie, fold the top flaps over each other and then let the longer top halves of the straps hang over the opposite sides of the bag).  The metal tips on the straps should provide enough weight to keep the bag closed.

OR

2) What I do is fold the top flap that says "MICHAEL KORS" over the unlabeled flap, then take the two longer top halves of each strap and tie them in a loose knot (not a full knot, just intertwine them) and then leave both ends to fall forward on the side of the bag that says "MICHAEL KORS."  That side of the bag will look like it has 3 straps hanging in front of it, which I think looks pretty cool.  The back side of the bag will only have 1 strap hanging down in front of it.  Since it's the back side, no one will be looking at that side anyway.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> You can do one of two things...
> 
> 1) Just leave the straps to hang over the closed opening of the bag (ie, fold the top flaps over each other and then let the longer top halves of the straps hang over the opposite sides of the bag).  The metal tips on the straps should provide enough weight to keep the bag closed.
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) What I do is fold the top flap that says "MICHAEL KORS" over the unlabeled flap, then take the two longer top halves of each strap and tie them in a loose knot (not a full knot, just intertwine them) and then leave both ends to fall forward on the side of the bag that says "MICHAEL KORS."  That side of the bag will look like it has 3 straps hanging in front of it, which I think looks pretty cool.  The back side of the bag will only have 1 strap hanging down in front of it.  Since it's the back side, no one will be looking at that side anyway.


Thank you so much !! (: Another question is did you treat your with rain and stain ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Thank you so much !! (: Another question is did you treat your with rain and stain ?


Yes!  Yes!  Yes!  I treated the entire bag with Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.  It's a must with the calfskin leather Mirandas.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> Yes!  Yes!  Yes!  I treated the entire bag with Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellent.  It's a must with the calfskin leather Mirandas.


Awesome ! I bought some from MK today to use  (: I am so excited to take her out


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> I'm so proud to announce that I am finally a member !!!(:
> View attachment 2673479




It is so pretty. Congrats!!!! &#128516;


----------



## lenie

Just bought the Miranda with quilted sides in Scarlet and the Miranda wallet in Black. These will join my Olive with quilted sides and Nude Mirandas. Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## ubo22

lenie said:


> Just bought the Miranda with quilted sides in Scarlet and the Miranda wallet in Black. These will join my Olive with quilted sides and Nude Mirandas. Can't wait to receive them!


Please, please, please post pictures when you receive them.  The scarlet quilted Miranda and black Miranda wallet sound divine.  I'd love to see them!


----------



## ubo22

I just used my large calfskin suntan/shell colorblock Miranda for the first time this week.  What a great bag...and so classy!  It's humongous, though.  But I'm tall and carry a ton of stuff, so it's perfect for me.  I love how it looks full and that I can carry it on my shoulder like a traditional tote.  I'm glad I got a spring/summer color because I don't think it would go over my shoulder when wearing a fall/winter coat.  Definitely will use this bag on days when I'm carrying files/papers/books and as a summer travel bag.


----------



## jozjh

got the pink miranda. I love it!


----------



## Cacciatrice

I'm working at Michael Kors in Rome, Italy and we have a couple of Miranda's here, but I'm not sure about the colour. My cousins is coming to LA and I live this bag so badly I think i'll buy it. Are there shops/malls where can I send her to buy me a Miranda?


----------



## ubo22

jozjh said:


> got the pink miranda. I love it!


Pictures please.


----------



## ubo22

Cacciatrice said:


> I'm working at Michael Kors in Rome, Italy and we have a couple of Miranda's here, but I'm not sure about the colour. My cousins is coming to LA and I live this bag so badly I think i'll buy it. Are there shops/malls where can I send her to buy me a Miranda?


You'll need to go to a MK boutique or one of the higher end retailers like Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus, or Bloomingdale's.


----------



## ilysukixD

lenie said:


> Just bought the Miranda with quilted sides in Scarlet and the Miranda wallet in Black. These will join my Olive with quilted sides and Nude Mirandas. Can't wait to receive them!



Can you post pictures of your bag, please  I'm planning to get that too.


----------



## coivcte

jozjh said:


> got the pink miranda. I love it!



Pictures and mod shot please???


----------



## ilysukixD

I just bought my first quilted Miranda in scarlet!!!! I got it price matched from zappos, I was planning to save another $400-$500 for the bag but Bloomingdales sold it for $766.5 plus extra 20% off ... I didn't get an additional percentage off but I got it price match from zappos and I'm happy with that because I had over $750 gift card from zappos and I just need to pay another hundred or so for the bag which I'm super duper excited. Anyway I will post picture tomorrow night!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I just bought my first quilted Miranda in scarlet!!!! I got it price matched from zappos, I was planning to save another $400-$500 for the bag but Bloomingdales sold it for $766.5 plus extra 20% off ... I didn't get an additional percentage off but I got it price match from zappos and I'm happy with that because I had over $750 gift card from zappos and I just need to pay another hundred or so for the bag which I'm super duper excited. Anyway I will post picture tomorrow night!!! I can't wait!!!


Congratulations on your purchase!  I know you were looking for that one on sale.  Score!  I can't wait to see pictures when it arrives.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!  I know you were looking for that one on sale.  Score!  I can't wait to see pictures when it arrives.



HAHAS you know me so well, as soon as I saw that bloomingdales had sales I was hoping that the quitled miranda will go on sale, and lucky me!!!!! The bag was on sale and zappos agreed to give me a price adjustment!! Today might be my lucky day because my medium red selma finally shipped out and i was told it was back ordered till 11/24 and also the raspberry tote that i just purchased are all on their way!!! >.< I have done so much damage this past few months....

I'm not going to shop any more MK bags for a VERY LONG TIME.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> HAHAS you know me so well, as soon as I saw that bloomingdales had sales I was hoping that the quitled miranda will go on sale, and lucky me!!!!! The bag was on sale and zappos agreed to give me a price adjustment!! Today might be my lucky day because my medium red selma finally shipped out and i was told it was back ordered till 11/24 and also the raspberry tote that i just purchased are all on their way!!! >.< I have done so much damage this past few months....
> 
> I'm not going to shop any more MK bags for a VERY LONG TIME.


Please post pictures of your medium red Selma in the Sophisticated Selma Club thread when you get it, as well.  I can't wait to see that one, too.  Loving the red from afar.


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> Please post pictures of your medium red Selma in the Sophisticated Selma Club thread when you get it, as well.  I can't wait to see that one, too.  Loving the red from afar.



Okay I will, I can't believe all my bags are arriving tomorrow!!! I'm going to have a reveal tomorrow night, >.< What a good way to start the weekend , I'm hoping i will love the red on  the miranda and the selma.


----------



## ilysukixD

Miranda Small Quilted in Scarlet with my Tory Burch skinny scarf 






Once again Zappos sent me an used bag.... I'm going to exchange for the same bag for the second times.... Zappos is really getting on my nervous....


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> Miranda Small Quilted in Scarlet with my Tory Burch skinny scarf
> View attachment 2803309
> 
> View attachment 2803310
> 
> View attachment 2803311
> 
> Once again Zappos sent me an used bag.... I'm going to exchange for the same bag for the second times.... Zappos is really getting on my nervous....


Could you post a mod shot with the small miranda ? I am 5'2 and I have the large miranda but want this scarlet from bloomies ! Just want to see how it looks


----------



## ilysukixD

Sure, I'll post it tonight, I'm around 5 feet 4 and it perfect for my figure


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> Sure, I'll post it tonight, I'm around 5 feet 4 and it perfect for my figure


okay yay ! I can't wait to see the pics ! Then I will be able to make my decision hehe


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> okay yay ! I can't wait to see the pics ! Then I will be able to make my decision hehe




Is it still available in Bloomingdales? T.T if zappos send me another damaged or used one I'm just going to get it from Bloomingdales.....


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> Is it still available in Bloomingdales? T.T if zappos send me another damaged or used one I'm just going to get it from Bloomingdales.....


Yes ! And the promo code "holiday" for 20% off plus *********** at 6% so it comes out to be $576.41 (tax free for me )


----------



## ilysukixD




----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2804070
> 
> View attachment 2804071
> 
> View attachment 2804072
> 
> View attachment 2804073


Thank you !!! I order her  I can't wait to get her !! Hubby says I have to wait until Christmas to use her though hehe I will post a comparison to my large miranda once she gets here (:


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Miranda Small Quilted in Scarlet with my Tory Burch skinny scarf
> View attachment 2803309
> 
> View attachment 2803310
> 
> View attachment 2803311
> 
> Once again Zappos sent me an used bag.... I'm going to exchange for the same bag for the second times.... Zappos is really getting on my nervous....



I just love that look!!!  The red is really striking!  Zappos quality control has missed the mark a lot lately!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2804070
> 
> View attachment 2804071
> 
> View attachment 2804072
> 
> View attachment 2804073


Thanks for the pictures!  Great to see the small quilted scarlet Miranda in action.  I love the look of the quilting on the sides.  Very nice color and bag.


----------



## acm1134

My Scarlet Miranda has shipped !!   I can't wait for her to get here (: I will post some comparison pictures of her and my black Miranda


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> My Scarlet Miranda has shipped !!   I can't wait for her to get here (: I will post some comparison pictures of her and my black Miranda




When did you ordered? I ordered from Bloomingdales on Thursday night.


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> When did you ordered? I ordered from Bloomingdales on Thursday night.




 I ordered on the 11th (:


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> I ordered on the 11th (:




I got mine today and I'm so disappointed.... Bloomingdales gave me a store display and it was in very bad shape........ what made it worst was Bloomingdales gave me a dust bag that doesn't fit the bag..... When I opened the dust bag the bag was wrinkled from not having the stuffings and the quilted sides was all flattened, leaving more wrinkles on the bag.... Just imagine seeing your chanel bag get flatten, I would have a heart attack if that happens... Although Miranda is not as expensive as chanel bag but the price is over $1000..... Why can't sales or people who packaged the bag understand this is over $1000 worth of bag and should be handle with care T.T CS was not helpfully, they told me to return.... Not even a sincerely apologize... I'm done with the Miranda bag, the bag is very nice and elegant but it is too much work to maintain the leather and deal with defectives from Bloomingdales and zappos....


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> I got mine today and I'm so disappointed.... Bloomingdales gave me a store display and it was in very bad shape........ what made it worst was Bloomingdales gave me a dust bag that doesn't fit the bag..... When I opened the dust bag the bag was wrinkled from not having the stuffings and the quilted sides was all flattened, leaving more wrinkles on the bag.... Just imagine seeing your chanel bag get flatten, I would have a heart attack if that happens... Although Miranda is not as expensive as chanel bag but the price is over $1000..... Why can't sales or people who packaged the bag understand this is over $1000 worth of bag and should be handle with care T.T CS was not helpfully, they told me to return.... Not even a sincerely apologize... I'm done with the Miranda bag, the bag is very nice and elegant but it is too much work to maintain the leather and deal with defectives from Bloomingdales and zappos....




Agh I get mine today and I hope it's not all messed up  did bloomingdales offer to send you another one or just return only ? That does make me livid to see how they pack expensive bags so carelessly.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I got mine today and I'm so disappointed.... Bloomingdales gave me a store display and it was in very bad shape........ what made it worst was Bloomingdales gave me a dust bag that doesn't fit the bag..... When I opened the dust bag the bag was wrinkled from not having the stuffings and the quilted sides was all flattened, leaving more wrinkles on the bag.... Just imagine seeing your chanel bag get flatten, I would have a heart attack if that happens... Although Miranda is not as expensive as chanel bag but the price is over $1000..... Why can't sales or people who packaged the bag understand this is over $1000 worth of bag and should be handle with care T.T CS was not helpfully, they told me to return.... Not even a sincerely apologize... I'm done with the Miranda bag, the bag is very nice and elegant but it is too much work to maintain the leather and deal with defectives from Bloomingdales and zappos....


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> I got mine today and I'm so disappointed.... Bloomingdales gave me a store display and it was in very bad shape........ what made it worst was Bloomingdales gave me a dust bag that doesn't fit the bag..... When I opened the dust bag the bag was wrinkled from not having the stuffings and the quilted sides was all flattened, leaving more wrinkles on the bag.... Just imagine seeing your chanel bag get flatten, I would have a heart attack if that happens... Although Miranda is not as expensive as chanel bag but the price is over $1000..... Why can't sales or people who packaged the bag understand this is over $1000 worth of bag and should be handle with care T.T CS was not helpfully, they told me to return.... Not even a sincerely apologize... I'm done with the Miranda bag, the bag is very nice and elegant but it is too much work to maintain the leather and deal with defectives from Bloomingdales and zappos....


Wow so disappointing!!! I'm sorry it like when I ordered a Rebecca bag and they packed it in a smaller box it was a display bag plus the handles were tore from being bent to fit in the box 
That was from saks fifth avenue bag mailed back same day I received it


----------



## acm1134

My Scarlet Miranda came last night ! Woo hoo ! Initially I wasn't convinced I wanted to keep her because she just seemed so much smaller than my large Miranda, but I think I will keep her after all. I am going to share some comparison pics of the small vs large, and small vs large Selma.


----------



## acm1134

Oops let me upload those pics


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Oops let me upload those pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811827
> 
> View attachment 2811828
> 
> View attachment 2811829
> 
> View attachment 2811831
> 
> View attachment 2811835
> 
> View attachment 2811838


 
These are great photos!  Thanks for providing a comparison between the small and large Miranda and between the small Miranda and large Selma.  So helpful!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> These are great photos!  Thanks for providing a comparison between the small and large Miranda and between the small Miranda and large Selma.  So helpful!




Yay ! I'm glad they are helpful (: I see you have a large Miranda,  how does she hold up over time ? Does she puddle a whole bunch when you are using her ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Yay ! I'm glad they are helpful (: I see you have a large Miranda,  how does she hold up over time ? Does she puddle a whole bunch when you are using her ?


 
I just got her this spring and used her a few times this summer, so she's hibernating right now for the winter.    I love the calfskin leather.  It's so soft and supple and feels great under my arm when wearing the bag on my shoulder.  When the bag is partially filled, I love how the wings flare out.  When the bag is full, it looks more like a traditional tote, which I also love.  I don't like when the top flaps sit straight up, so I always make sure they are folded over on top and secured with the leather laces.  I've been seriously considering getting another one and have been eyeing your large black quilted one for some time.  The small looks really nice, too, and I suspect would look great on someone petite or with a smaller frame, but I'm tall so adore the large Miranda.  Enjoy your gorgeous Miranda bags!


----------



## acm1134

So I just have to share this amazing luck of mine !! I purchased my scarlet miranda from bloomingdales, and today they launched their cyber monday deal (25% off) well in the cart it was automatically applied without a code so I was able to add my 15% off code which brought my total down $124 from what I paid for her originally. Unfortunately it became out of stock before I could purchase so I chatted with a rep and he honored the price for me !!! So instead of paying $613, I paid $488 !! And I also will be getting back $37 from *********** from my first order which brings it down to $450 !!! Thats over 50% off      thanks for letting me share


----------



## Minkette

I want the mini!

So gorgeous!


----------



## Kalos

Minkette said:


> I want the mini!
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous!




That is ridiculously cute.


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> So I just have to share this amazing luck of mine !! I purchased my scarlet miranda from bloomingdales, and today they launched their cyber monday deal (25% off) well in the cart it was automatically applied without a code so I was able to add my 15% off code which brought my total down $124 from what I paid for her originally. Unfortunately it became out of stock before I could purchase so I chatted with a rep and he honored the price for me !!! So instead of paying $613, I paid $488 !! And I also will be getting back $37 from *********** from my first order which brings it down to $450 !!! Thats over 50% off      thanks for letting me share




+1
That's an awesome deal!!
Thanks for the head up about the 25% off because I purchased a mini selma last night and this morning there was an additional  25% off!!!

Too bad I returned my Miranda from Bloomingdales already.... Oh well I kept the one from zappos instead.


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> +1
> That's an awesome deal!!
> Thanks for the head up about the 25% off because I purchased a mini selma last night and this morning there was an additional  25% off!!!
> 
> Too bad I returned my Miranda from Bloomingdales already.... Oh well I kept the one from zappos instead.


Have you used the small miranda yet ? Im just wondering how you like it so far


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> Have you used the small miranda yet ? Im just wondering how you like it so far




I used it twice and I have mixed feelings about this bag. It's very pretty and elegant but not practical. I get very worried that my bag would get scratched or scuffed... I can't put the bag on the ground... Only on my lap or beside me. Also remember to keep your hands dirt and oil free at all time... You don't want the handles to build up any oil from your hands. So I will advised to purchase some scarves to cover both handles. Secondly what I hate the most are the handles... You can either hold it with your hands or rest it buy your arms but you can't really carry it as a tote bag. I was going shopping and my arms got so sores from carrying it on my arm... Anyway hope this helps. I strongly advised you store the opening flap upright with the original stuffed. Don't flatten the quilted part because the leather can get very wrinkled.


----------



## ilysukixD

Oh yeah I'm about to order a handmade organizer from etsy because I don't want the inside to get dirty and two to keep the bag in shape.


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> So I just have to share this amazing luck of mine !! I purchased my scarlet miranda from bloomingdales, and today they launched their cyber monday deal (25% off) well in the cart it was automatically applied without a code so I was able to add my 15% off code which brought my total down $124 from what I paid for her originally. Unfortunately it became out of stock before I could purchase so I chatted with a rep and he honored the price for me !!! So instead of paying $613, I paid $488 !! And I also will be getting back $37 from *********** from my first order which brings it down to $450 !!! Thats over 50% off      thanks for letting me share


 
Great deal!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I used it twice and I have mixed feelings about this bag. It's very pretty and elegant but not practical. I get very worried that my bag would get scratched or scuffed... I can't put the bag on the ground... Only on my lap or beside me. Also remember to keep your hands dirt and oil free at all time... You don't want the handles to build up any oil from your hands. So I will advised to purchase some scarves to cover both handles. Secondly what I hate the most are the handles... You can either hold it with your hands or rest it buy your arms but you can't really carry it as a tote bag. I was going shopping and my arms got so sores from carrying it on my arm... Anyway hope this helps. I strongly advised you store the opening flap upright with the original stuffed. Don't flatten the quilted part because the leather can get very wrinkled.


 


ilysukixD said:


> Oh yeah I'm about to order a handmade organizer from etsy because I don't want the inside to get dirty and two to keep the bag in shape.


 
The calfskin leather of the Miranda does require a bit of babying, but is definitely worth it because the bag is soooo beautiful!  I don't think it's a workhorse bag like the saffiano leather ones, but can definitely hold its own as a stylish tote.  Any size smaller than large will not comfortably fit over your shoulder.  Even the large won't fit over a heavy coat.  And a purse organizer is a must.  The inside of the bag is like a big black hole!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> The calfskin leather of the Miranda does require a bit of babying, but is definitely worth it because the bag is soooo beautiful!  I don't think it's a workhorse bag like the saffiano leather ones, but can definitely hold its own as a stylish tote.  Any size smaller than large will not comfortably fit over your shoulder.  Even the large won't fit over a heavy coat.  And a purse organizer is a must.  The inside of the bag is like a big black hole!


what purse organizer would you guys suggest ??


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> what purse organizer would you guys suggest ??


I have a cheap Purseket purse organizer that I got long ago.  It does the job.  I like that it is low profile (i.e., only 5 inches tall) so doesn't get in the way of the interior pockets of MK bags.  It's a long rolled piece with pockets on its interior, so can be adjusted to fit any size bag.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> I have a cheap Purseket purse organizer that I got long ago.  It does the job.  I like that it is low profile (i.e., only 5 inches tall) so doesn't get in the way of the interior pockets of MK bags.  It's a long rolled piece with pockets on its interior, so can be adjusted to fit any size bag.


have you used it with your miranda ?


----------



## acm1134

Im kind of liking the newer style Miranda that Nordstrom has. It has a longer strap and a zip pocket inside !!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Beautiful I can't wait to see it.


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Im kind of liking the newer style Miranda that Nordstrom has. It has a longer strap and a zip pocket inside !!!


That's the newer Miranda satchel.  I just took a look at it over the weekend at Bloomingdale's.  Under the ties, it has a zip top with a zipper that completely unzips so the top flaps of the bag can completely open.  It also has piping/structure on the sides similar to the Hamilton Traveler. I think it might also have a back slip pocket on the outside.  Finally, it has both top handles and a shoulder strap.

I have so many satchels that I'm trying to get away from that style for a while.  It's a pretty bag, but I thought the zipper might get tiresome because after you completely unzip it you have to fit the zipper back into the slot (like on a jacket) to rezip the bag.  Then you have to knot the ties at the top.  Just a couple too many steps for me to open and close a bag.


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> have you used it with your miranda ?


Yes, I use my purse organizer with all of my bags.  I just pull it out with all of my stuff in it and transfer it to the current bag I'm using.  The bigger the bag, the easier it is to fit inside.


----------



## Panders77

So excited to join the Miranda club, I am in love with this beauty.  The color combo is called Dune.  I love the extra strap and the suede interior.


----------



## ubo22

Panders77 said:


> So excited to join the Miranda club, I am in love with this beauty.  The color combo is called Dune.  I love the extra strap and the suede interior.


 
So pretty!  How do you find the zipper/lace combination opening?  Is it difficult to get open and closed?


----------



## ilysukixD

Panders77 said:


> So excited to join the Miranda club, I am in love with this beauty.  The color combo is called Dune.  I love the extra strap and the suede interior.




I'm so happy that MK updated the Miranda bag!!!!! I like that it came with zipper and shoulder strap... I'm about to attach my red strap from my selma and attach to the handles to my Miranda... But I'm scared it will damage the bag.


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> I'm so happy that MK updated the Miranda bag!!!!! I like that it came with zipper and shoulder strap... I'm about to attach my red strap from my selma and attach to the handles to my Miranda... But I'm scared it will damage the bag.


 
I don't think you should attach your red Selma shoulder strap to your scarlet Miranda bag.  It may damage/scratch the bag.  You might consider exchanging your small Miranda tote for the newer Miranda satchel if you're looking for the shoulder carry option.  The only Miranda tote that can really be carried on the shoulder like a tote is the large size.


----------



## Panders77

ubo22 said:


> So pretty!  How do you find the zipper/lace combination opening?  Is it difficult to get open and closed?



No not at all, the only thing is when you close it you will need to use two hands.  Here is my video on it.  Hope it is helpful to you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8t9EH4bINk&list=UUwvk58gQuqqHUe8iqqvQ1Ww


----------



## Panders77

ilysukixD said:


> I'm so happy that MK updated the Miranda bag!!!!! I like that it came with zipper and shoulder strap... I'm about to attach my red strap from my selma and attach to the handles to my Miranda... But I'm scared it will damage the bag.



I looked at the Miranda tote and watched video's on it.  So glad I found this new Miranda Satchel because I love an addition strap and a zipper closure. I think I would be concerned of any damage to the bag also.  Maybe ask others who have the tote of their opinion.


----------



## ubo22

Panders77 said:


> No not at all, the only thing is when you close it you will need to use two hands.  Here is my video on it.  Hope it is helpful to you.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8t9EH4bINk&list=UUwvk58gQuqqHUe8iqqvQ1Ww


 
OMG, awesome video!  Thanks for sharing.  I do see so many updates and improvements from the Miranda tote with this new Miranda satchel that would appeal to many.  What a gorgeous bag in the dune color!  The inside zipper compartment, outside back slip pocket, shoulder strap, and zipper closure are all great additions.

I don't think it will work for me, though.    I'm not in the market right now to add anymore satchels to my collection.  I like bags without compartments that can accommodate my purse organizer.  I also don't like a lot of moving parts (i.e., zippers, shoulder straps, and hardware) on my soft leather bags.  I just think with that much going on there is a greater chance of damage or scratching against the soft leather.  But this is such a gorgeous bag and will work better than the Miranda tote for many.


----------



## Panders77

ubo22 said:


> OMG, awesome video!  Thanks for sharing.  I do see so many updates and improvements from the Miranda tote with this new Miranda satchel that would appeal to many.  What a gorgeous bag in the dune color!  The inside zipper compartment, outside back slip pocket, shoulder strap, and zipper closure are all great additions.
> 
> I don't think it will work for me, though.    I'm not in the market right now to add anymore satchels to my collection.  I like bags without compartments that can accommodate my purse organizer.  I also don't like a lot of moving parts (i.e., zippers, shoulder straps, and hardware) on my soft leather bags.  I just think with that much going on there is a greater chance of damage or scratching against the soft leather.  But this is such a gorgeous bag and will work better than the Miranda tote for many.



Glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## Minkette

Panders77 said:


> I looked at the Miranda tote and watched video's on it.  So glad I found this new Miranda Satchel because I love an addition strap and a zipper closure. I think I would be concerned of any damage to the bag also.  Maybe ask others who have the tote of their opinion.


Gorgeous bag! I love your videos on youtube! Always cool to meet a fellow North Carolian into bags!


----------



## ilysukixD

Panders77 said:


> No not at all, the only thing is when you close it you will need to use two hands.  Here is my video on it.  Hope it is helpful to you.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8t9EH4bINk&list=UUwvk58gQuqqHUe8iqqvQ1Ww



OMG I love your review video!!!!


----------



## Panders77

Minkette said:


> Gorgeous bag! I love your videos on youtube! Always cool to meet a fellow North Carolian into bags!



Hey NC friend.


----------



## Panders77

ilysukixD said:


> OMG I love your review video!!!!



Thank you, I am glad you enjoy it. I really love this bag.


----------



## acm1134

Panders77 said:


> Hey NC friend.




+1 I'm in raleigh


----------



## coivcte

Panders77 said:


> So excited to join the Miranda club, I am in love with this beauty.  The color combo is called Dune.  I love the extra strap and the suede interior.
> 
> Thank you Panders77 for the video, that was really helpful.
> I have been wanting a Miranda for a long time now, however I am worried that the Large is too big for me as I am only 5 foot tall. I would like to ask a few questions, hopefully either yourself or other proud owners of Miranda can help me.
> 
> 1. Is this new style Miranda the same size as Large Miranda Tote?
> 2. I have only owned Saffiano Leather from MK. Is this soft leather a lot harder to keep clean and maintain?
> 3. I love love love this Dune colourblock, does the light colour esp the cream on the sides easy to get dirtied or stained?
> 4. I was planning to get the extra small version but I was not able to find review or video.
> I am worried it will be too small. It will be really if someone have mod shot or video esp comparing the extra small with the large Miranda. Appreciate that!!
> http://www.farfetch.com/br/shopping...8x90AUi_SALE&gclid=CJ6718nytcICFRUIvAodM6MAZw


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Thank you Panders77 for the video, that was really helpful.
> I have been wanting a Miranda for a long time now, however I am worried that the Large is too big for me as I am only 5 foot tall. I would like to ask a few questions, hopefully either yourself or other proud owners of Miranda can help me.
> 
> 1. Is this new style Miranda the same size as Large Miranda Tote?
> 2. I have only owned Saffiano Leather from MK. Is this soft leather a lot harder to keep clean and maintain?
> 3. I love love love this Dune colourblock, does the light colour esp the cream on the sides easy to get dirtied or stained?
> 4. I was planning to get the extra small version but I was not able to find review or video.
> I am worried it will be too small. It will be really if someone have mod shot or video esp comparing the extra small with the large Miranda. Appreciate that!!
> http://www.farfetch.com/br/shopping...8x90AUi_SALE&gclid=CJ6718nytcICFRUIvAodM6MAZw


 
I've seen the large Miranda satchel in person and own a large Miranda tote.  The sizing between the two is pretty close.  I think the satchel is slightly narrower in depth (6 inches for the satchel instead of 7 inches for the tote) and has a shorter handle drop (6 inches for the satchel instead of 8 inches for the tote).

The soft calfskin leather of the Miranda is definitely more delicate than saffiano leather.  You need to take extra special care to keep it clean (especially lighter colors) and conditioned/moisturized. It is prone to scratches, but conditioner/moisturizer can get out light scratches.  Deep scratches need to be repaired at a leather goods shop.  You should also treat it occasionally with rain/stain repellent.

I have a colorblock Miranda tote with ivory sides and have not yet had any problems keeping it clean.  However, I did use stain/rain repellent on the entire bag, inside and out, before carrying it for the first time.  My biggest fear is a pen mark or something permanent getting on there, so I make sure to keep the bag close to my person when carrying it (i.e., on my shoulder under my arm or close to my body when carrying it on my forearm or in my hand).

At 5 foot tall, I think the large will be too big for you, unless you prefer carrying large bags.  I'm 5 foot 11 inches tall, so the large looks like a normal sized tote on me.  I've never seen the extra small tote version in person, so can't comment on that size.  However, I do know that the extra small tote has an adjustable, detachable shoulder strap, just like the large satchel.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I've seen the large Miranda satchel in person and own a large Miranda tote.  The sizing between the two is pretty close.  I think the satchel is slightly narrower in depth (6 inches for the satchel instead of 7 inches for the tote) and has a shorter handle drop (6 inches for the satchel instead of 8 inches for the tote).
> 
> The soft calfskin leather of the Miranda is definitely more delicate than saffiano leather.  You need to take extra special care to keep it clean (especially lighter colors) and conditioned/moisturized. It is prone to scratches, but conditioner/moisturizer can get out light scratches.  Deep scratches need to be repaired at a leather goods shop.  You should also treat it occasionally with rain/stain repellent.
> 
> I have a colorblock Miranda tote with ivory sides and have not yet had any problems keeping it clean.  However, I did use stain/rain repellent on the entire bag, inside and out, before carrying it for the first time.  My biggest fear is a pen mark or something permanent getting on there, so I make sure to keep the bag close to my person when carrying it (i.e., on my shoulder under my arm or close to my body when carrying it on my forearm or in my hand).
> 
> At 5 foot tall, I think the large will be too big for you, unless you prefer carrying large bags.  I'm 5 foot 11 inches tall, so the large looks like a normal sized tote on me.  I've never seen the extra small tote version in person, so can't comment on that size.  However, I do know that the extra small tote has an adjustable, detachable shoulder strap, just like the large satchel.



Love you ubo22 in taking the time to answer any questions!!!! Thank you and the information is very helpful!!!!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Love you ubo22 in taking the time to answer any questions!!!! Thank you and the information is very helpful!!!!


 
You're welcome.


----------



## ubo22

I just recently purchased a preloved large black quilted gusset Miranda tote with silver hardware (very hard to find) to go with my large shell/suntan colorblock Miranda tote.  The colorblock is for spring/summer and the black quilted is for year-round.  Love them both!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I just recently purchased a preloved large black quilted gusset Miranda tote with silver hardware (very hard to find) to go with my large shell/suntan colorblock Miranda tote.  The colorblock is for spring/summer and the black quilted is for year-round.  Love them both!




They are both gorgeous!!!! &#128516;


----------



## Panders77

acm1134 said:


> +1 I'm in raleigh



Oh I love to shop in Raleigh, I am in Wilson.


----------



## Panders77

ubo22 said:


> I've seen the large Miranda satchel in person and own a large Miranda tote.  The sizing between the two is pretty close.  I think the satchel is slightly narrower in depth (6 inches for the satchel instead of 7 inches for the tote) and has a shorter handle drop (6 inches for the satchel instead of 8 inches for the tote).
> 
> The soft calfskin leather of the Miranda is definitely more delicate than saffiano leather.  You need to take extra special care to keep it clean (especially lighter colors) and conditioned/moisturized. It is prone to scratches, but conditioner/moisturizer can get out light scratches.  Deep scratches need to be repaired at a leather goods shop.  You should also treat it occasionally with rain/stain repellent.
> 
> I have a colorblock Miranda tote with ivory sides and have not yet had any problems keeping it clean.  However, I did use stain/rain repellent on the entire bag, inside and out, before carrying it for the first time.  My biggest fear is a pen mark or something permanent getting on there, so I make sure to keep the bag close to my person when carrying it (i.e., on my shoulder under my arm or close to my body when carrying it on my forearm or in my hand).
> 
> At 5 foot tall, I think the large will be too big for you, unless you prefer carrying large bags.  I'm 5 foot 11 inches tall, so the large looks like a normal sized tote on me.  I've never seen the extra small tote version in person, so can't comment on that size.  However, I do know that the extra small tote has an adjustable, detachable shoulder strap, just like the large satchel.




Thank you so much for all the information, I order the stain/rain repellent to spray my bag with.


----------



## Panders77

coivcte said:


> Panders77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to join the Miranda club, I am in love with this beauty.  The color combo is called Dune.  I love the extra strap and the suede interior.
> 
> Thank you Panders77 for the video, that was really helpful.
> I have been wanting a Miranda for a long time now, however I am worried that the Large is too big for me as I am only 5 foot tall. I would like to ask a few questions, hopefully either yourself or other proud owners of Miranda can help me.
> 
> 1. Is this new style Miranda the same size as Large Miranda Tote?
> 2. I have only owned Saffiano Leather from MK. Is this soft leather a lot harder to keep clean and maintain?
> 3. I love love love this Dune colourblock, does the light colour esp the cream on the sides easy to get dirtied or stained?
> 4. I was planning to get the extra small version but I was not able to find review or video.
> I am worried it will be too small. It will be really if someone have mod shot or video esp comparing the extra small with the large Miranda. Appreciate that!!
> http://www.farfetch.com/br/shopping...8x90AUi_SALE&gclid=CJ6718nytcICFRUIvAodM6MAZw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the video sweetie, and glad to see a response on all these questions the bag is too new for me to answer anything.  I did order the stain/rain repellant to spay on my bag suggested by ubo22.
Click to expand...


----------



## Panders77

ubo22 said:


> I just recently purchased a preloved large black quilted gusset Miranda tote with silver hardware (very hard to find) to go with my large shell/suntan colorblock Miranda tote.  The colorblock is for spring/summer and the black quilted is for year-round.  Love them both!



Oh I love both bags.


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> They are both gorgeous!!!! &#65533;&#65533;


 
Thank you!



Panders77 said:


> Thank you so much for all the information, I order the stain/rain repellent to spray my bag with.


 
You're welcome.  Good to hear that you got the stain/rain repellent.  It should work on both leather and suede, so you should be able to spray both the outside and inside of the bag.  Just avoid the fabric interior of those pockets in the large Miranda satchel!



Panders77 said:


> Oh I love both bags.


 
Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> I just recently purchased a preloved large black quilted gusset Miranda tote with silver hardware (very hard to find) to go with my large shell/suntan colorblock Miranda tote.  The colorblock is for spring/summer and the black quilted is for year-round.  Love them both!


Bag twins  Where did you find her ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Bag twins  Where did you find her ?


 
eBay.  I never even knew it came with shw until I did some searching.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> eBay.  I never even knew it came with shw until I did some searching.


awesome !! did you get a good price ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> awesome !! did you get a good price ?


I think so.  I basically ended up with 2 Mirandas for the price of one.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> I think so.  I basically ended up with 2 Mirandas for the price of one.


Thats awesome ! Did you get your color block one from ebay as well ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Thats awesome ! Did you get your color block one from ebay as well ?


No.  I snagged the colorblock one from a retailer online during a 5 day window this spring when it was on sale for 50% off.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> No.  I snagged the colorblock one from a retailer online during a 5 day window this spring when it was on sale for 50% off.


I hope they come out with that color combo again this spring (hopefully the zip miranda !)


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> I hope they come out with that color combo again this spring (hopefully the zip miranda !)


I don't see why not.  I did call MK about the quilted gusset Miranda when I was looking for shw, and they told me the large quilted gusset tote is no longer being made.  In fact, I don't think any of the large totes are still being made.  The large zip top Miranda satchel will come closest.  However, there is a new large Miranda tote that looks like the Jaryn tote with leather laces.  So going forward into 2015 there will be a large Miranda satchel and a new large Miranda tote that looks like the Jaryn tote.


----------



## Minkette

Panders77 said:


> Oh I love to shop in Raleigh, I am in Wilson.


I go to Raleigh every now and then...! I am Wilmington and unfortunately, there is a beach but no Nordstroms! (((sigh)))


----------



## ilysukixD

I saw the XS miranda on poshmark and the seller wore it cross body and by the arm. Hope this help!!!!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michaek-kors-mini-Miranda-547fe0750b1dfc3af2022357


----------



## coivcte

ilysukixD said:


> I saw the XS miranda on poshmark and the seller wore it cross body and by the arm. Hope this help!!!!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michaek-kors-mini-Miranda-547fe0750b1dfc3af2022357



ilysukixD, thank you so much!!
You ladies on this forum are so nice and helpful


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> ilysukixD, thank you so much!!
> You ladies on this forum are so nice and helpful


 
The XS Miranda is currently on sale on the MK website!


----------



## ilysukixD

ubo22 said:


> The XS Miranda is currently on sale on the MK website!



YUP, it's stunning!!! Not sure if i should get it or not... if it goes down to $400 something I will purchase it instantly... hopefully Michael Kors will do extra 25% off sooon!! Probably not till christmas time....


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> YUP, it's stunning!!! Not sure if i should get it or not... if it goes down to $400 something I will purchase it instantly... hopefully Michael Kors will do extra 25% off sooon!! Probably not till christmas time....


The MK website usually only does one discount per item.  This may be the lowest price he'll offer on his website.  All XS Miranda totes are on sale except luggage and black, as expected.


----------



## ilysukixD

Actually on the website there's extra 25% on special holidays, as well as in store, I bought my selma for $187 but the next day it changed back to 250 which is only 25% off.... I'm not sure if it's only on his michael michael kors  collections.... Anyway I think I will wait till Christmas and see if there's weekend special with extra 25% off!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Actually on the website there's extra 25% on special holidays, as well as in store, I bought my selma for $187 but the next day it changed back to 250 which is only 25% off.... I'm not sure if it's only on his michael michael kors  collections.... Anyway I think I will wait till Christmas and see if there's weekend special with extra 25% off!!!


Good to know.  I've never purchased anything on the MK website or in the MK boutique (I use the boutique as a showroom), so didn't know about the extra discount on special holidays.


----------



## flik

ubo22 said:


> Good to know.  I've never purchased anything on the MK website or in the MK boutique (I use the boutique as a showroom), so didn't know about the extra discount on special holidays.



Got the large navy tote at my local MK boutique today. It came out over 50% off. Unbelievable.  I couldn't leave it behind!


----------



## ubo22

flik said:


> Got the large navy tote at my local MK boutique today. It came out over 50% off. Unbelievable.  I couldn't leave it behind!


Pictures, please!  I've never seen the navy one.


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> pictures, please!  I've never seen the navy one.




+1


----------



## flik

ubo22 said:


> Pictures, please!  I've never seen the navy one.
> 
> Sorry it's sideways but here it is.


----------



## ubo22

flik said:


> ubo22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures, please!  I've never seen the navy one.
> 
> Sorry it's sideways but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you!   It looks black in this picture, but is very pretty.  Enjoy it!
Click to expand...


----------



## flik

ubo22 said:


> flik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you!   It looks black in this picture, but is very pretty.  Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I agree, i thought it was black too but the tag says navy.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I just recently purchased a preloved large black quilted gusset Miranda tote with silver hardware (very hard to find) to go with my large shell/suntan colorblock Miranda tote.  The colorblock is for spring/summer and the black quilted is for year-round.  Love them both!


They're gorgeous.  Congrats on the addition of your black Miranda.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> They're gorgeous.  Congrats on the addition of your black Miranda.


Thank you!!!  The Miranda is such a gorgeous bag.  If you're considering one, you should definitely get it!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Thank you!!!  The Miranda is such a gorgeous bag.  If you're considering one, you should definitely get it!



The Miranda is next on my list.  Just have to decide on the color.  I love the quilted.  It's time for me to go do my research.  LOL


----------



## ubo22

So, I took my black quilted Miranda with me recently on a holiday weekend trip.  She held up well as a traveling tote. I'm so pleased with her!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> So, I took my black quilted Miranda with me recently on a holiday weekend trip.  She held up well as a traveling tote. I'm so pleased with her!


I just love that bag!  Glad to hear she did well on your trip.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I just love that bag!  Glad to hear she did well on your trip.


Thank you!  The soft calfskin leather of the Miranda is definitely more durable than I expected.  I think the suede lining helps.


----------



## SheisBlushing

The Miranda is truly amazing! Definitely putting one on my wishlist


----------



## coivcte

I just purchased a Ex Small Miranda and got the rain and stain spray from local MK boutique today.
Sprayed the bag according to instruction. However afterwards, I found some water mark on the leather.
Is this normal? 

Also are we meant to cover up the SHW before spraying? I didn't....hope this won't damage the SHW.

The leather is beautiful but I am still worried about carrying it. Unlike carrying a Saffiano Leather bag, I feel that I have to baby the miranda. I haven't taken it out yet, too scared to. Plus wanting to get rid of the water mark first. Please help!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I just purchased a Ex Small Miranda and got the rain and stain spray from local MK boutique today.
> Sprayed the bag according to instruction. However afterwards, I found some water mark on the leather.
> Is this normal?
> 
> Also are we meant to cover up the SHW before spraying? I didn't....hope this won't damage the SHW.
> 
> The leather is beautiful but I am still worried about carrying it. Unlike carrying a Saffiano Leather bag, I feel that I have to baby the miranda. I haven't taken it out yet, too scared to. Plus wanting to get rid of the water mark first. Please help!


:rain: I would wait a couple days and see if the water mark fades away.  With some stain/rain sprays it can take that long for it to absorb fully into the leather.  I never cover the hardware before I spray and have never had a problem.  Just make sure to wipe off any excess spray from the hardware afterwards.

Don't be afraid to use your bag! It's always better to use your bags instead of keeping them in the closet.  It is inevitable that you will get some light scratches on the leather over time...just expect it and live with it.  They can be minimized with leather conditioner/moisturizer.  Soft leather is beautiful new, but looks even better over time as it ages as long as you take care of it.  So get that bag out of the closet and USE IT!!!   :okay:


----------



## flik

ubo22 said:


> :rain: I would wait a couple days and see if the water mark fades away.  With some stain/rain sprays it can take that long for it to absorb fully into the leather.  I never cover the hardware before I spray and have never had a problem.  Just make sure to wipe off any excess spray from the hardware afterwards.
> 
> Don't be afraid to use your bag! It's always better to use your bags instead of keeping them in the closet.  It is inevitable that you will get some light scratches on the leather over time...just expect it and live with it.  They can be minimized with leather conditioner/moisturizer.  Soft leather is beautiful new, but looks even better over time as it ages as long as you take care of it.  *So get that bag out of the closet and USE IT!!! *  :okay:



Amen sister!!


----------



## tazfrk

Have to hurry, don't even know if still there.
Neiman Marcus has one left Miranda python on sale for around 1797.00 , great deal, I have this bag and it's fabulous.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi. Thinking about purchasing the Miranda in Cerulean Blue with shw. Any pro/cons I should think about?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Could you take a look under the authenticity tread?  Need help validiating a Miranda; )


----------



## coivcte

http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-extra-small-leather-tote/_/R-US_31F4GMDT1L?No=4&color=0239
Down to $556.50 on MK website.


----------



## bejewelledmm

Panders77 said:


> So excited to join the Miranda club, I am in love with this beauty.  The color combo is called Dune.  I love the extra strap and the suede interior.


Thanks so much for your wonderful You tube reveal and the pics I just bought mine! I love it!


----------



## Panders77

bejewelledmm said:


> Thanks so much for your wonderful You tube reveal and the pics I just bought mine! I love it!



Oh I am so excited for you, it's such a lovely bag I am truly enjoying my bag.  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## fabdiva

Love the Python Miranda


http://images2.snapfish.com/2323232...;;>nu=3253>959>8<6>WSNRCG=3::276856932:nu0mrj


----------



## fabdiva

New to the site.  Haven't mastered posting pics


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> New to the site.  Haven't mastered posting pics


Wow!  What an amazing bag!


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> Wow!  What an amazing bag!


Thanks!  The best part was the deal I got on it!


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> Thanks!  The best part was the deal I got on it!


What deal did you get?


----------



## Euromutt86

fabdiva said:


> New to the site.  Haven't mastered posting pics



The bag and the desk in the background are beautiful!


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> What deal did you get?


Nearly 50% off  (about $1000) at the Michael Kors in New Orleans on Canal Street.


----------



## fabdiva

Euromutt86 said:


> The bag and the desk in the background are beautiful!


Thanks so much.  I found the desk at Z-Gallerie.


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> Nearly 50% off  (about $1000) at the Michael Kors in New Orleans on Canal Street.


Awesome!  I got mine for nearly 50% off, as well.  Enjoy your gorgeous Miranda bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

fabdiva said:


> New to the site.  Haven't mastered posting pics



Simply gorgeous


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> Awesome!  I got mine for nearly 50% off, as well.  Enjoy your gorgeous Miranda bag!


Cool.  Which Miranda did you get?


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> Cool.  Which Miranda did you get?


I got both the large shell/suntan colorblock with gold hardware (new) and the large black quilted gusset with silver hardware (preloved) last year.  Both for roughly 50% off retail.


----------



## coivcte

Does anyone own and has been using the new Miranda that comes with the long optional strap?
I have an Ex Small Miranda and every time I try to use the long strap (on one shoulder, not cross body), the shape of the Miranda goes all funny as the leather is too soft.
Does anyone else encounter this problem or is it just me?!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Does anyone own and has been using the new Miranda that comes with the long optional strap?
> I have an Ex Small Miranda and every time I try to use the long strap (on one shoulder, not cross body), the shape of the Miranda goes all funny as the leather is too soft.
> Does anyone else encounter this problem or is it just me?!


When I looked at the Miranda satchel, I noticed that this might be an issue.  The leather is soft so the way the strap is positioned "may" tug at the leather at a weird angle.  I can imagine the problem being exaggerated with the extra small size.  Maybe you can stabilize the bag by putting a base insert in it at the bottom.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I must say, Miranda girls, these must be amazing bags. I have been checking out the Michael Kors line ( Not MMK / Michael Michael Kors) and the difference in the quality is astounding!  I guess the old saying "you get what you pay for" , still holds true! lol!  What beautiful bags they are!


----------



## fabdiva

There's a huge difference be the Collection accessories and the MMK.  I have several of both.  I tend to get the MMK (and I have a lot, probably 20 or so)  for fun colors (yellow, fuscia) or trendy asthetics (studs, grommets).  But I'll go for the collection bags for more timeless and chic looks, like the Miranda).


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> There's a huge difference be the Collection accessories and the MMK.  I have several of both.  I tend to get the MMK (and I have a lot, probably 20 or so)  for fun colors (yellow, fuscia) or trendy asthetics (studs, grommets).  But I'll go for the collection bags for more timeless and chic looks, like the Miranda).


+1
I use my MMK (and Coach) bags for every day and to fill out the unique and fun colors (like sapphire and malachite), textures (like calf hair), and prints (like leopard) in my collection.  I use my MK (and LV) bags for special occasions and timeless classics.  I still want something with specchio and something with studs, but those will probably be purchases via the MMK line.


----------



## fabdiva

I Agree ubo22.  Love the fun colors MK puts out.


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> I Agree ubo22.  Love the fun colors MK puts out.


OMG...you've got studs and grommets and locks and keys and braids and tassels and snakeskin and leopard print and suede and shearling fur and color, Color, COLOR in your collection!!!


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> OMG...you've got studs and grommets and locks and keys and braids and tassels and snakeskin and leopard print and suede and shearling fur and color, Color, COLOR in your collection!!!


Lol.  I know right?!  I may have a slight problem.  That's not even all of them!  Those are just the ones in my closet!  I have my eye one 1 more LV and 1 Gucci (which my 9 year old swears I love more than him), then I'm going into rehab.


----------



## fabdiva

fabdiva said:


> Lol.  I know right?!  I may have a slight problem.  That's not even all of them!  Those are just the ones in my closet!  I have my eye one 1 more LV and 1 Gucci (which my 9 year old swears I love more than him), then I'm going into rehab.


By the way I noticed you have the Galliera GM in the Azur.  I just ordered a pre love one.  Do you just love it?!  I have my eye out for the Galliera GM in Mono.  It's really the only LV bag I just love and hated that it got discontinued before I got my hands on it.


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> Lol.  I know right?!  I may have a slight problem.  That's not even all of them!  Those are just the ones in my closet!  I have my eye one 1 more LV and 1 Gucci (which my 9 year old swears I love more than him), then I'm going into rehab.


 
LOL!  I must say that I love the Miranda the best out of what I've seen so far!  That snakeskin is to die for!  



fabdiva said:


> By the way I noticed you have the Galliera GM in the Azur.  I just ordered a pre love one.  Do you just love it?!  I have my eye out for the Galliera GM in Mono.  It's really the only LV bag I just love and hated that it got discontinued before I got my hands on it.


 
I  the LV Galliera, especially in damier azur!  It might be one of the most popular and beautiful coated canvas bags LV ever made.  Even prettier IMO than the Delightful and Artsy.  I was supremely miffed when they discontinued it.  I was waiting for years for them to come out with one in damier ebene in the GM size, but no luck.  I'm not too much of a fan of the mono.


----------



## lee_dya

Hi, anyone have extra small miranda tote?? I really want to know if the bag getting slouchy over the time.. And I read someone said that the bag looks weird when they using it as shoulder bag. Mod shot will be really great, LOL! Thanks..


----------



## lee_dya

Extra small miranda tote in apple colour now on sale for $397.50 at their website. I missed the miranda tri colour sale yesterday...=(


----------



## ubo22

lee_dya said:


> Extra small miranda tote in apple colour now on sale for $397.50 at their website. I missed the miranda tri colour sale yesterday...=(


Which one was on sale yesterday?


----------



## lee_dya

Elephant for $397.50 and sky for $556.50. But they went sold out very fast!


----------



## ubo22

lee_dya said:


> Elephant for $397.50 and sky for $556.50. But they went sold out very fast!


Extra Small?


----------



## lee_dya

Yes, extra small.


----------



## ubo22

lee_dya said:


> Yes, extra small.


Thanks for all the info.  You gotta be really quick when those markdowns occur.


----------



## lee_dya

ubo22 said:


> Thanks for all the info.  You gotta be really quick when those markdowns occur.


Yeah... I wasn't sure whether I want to get them or not, because I don't really like slouchy bag. I saw on ebay, many of them selling pre-owned miranda and it looks like slouchy, they all large and medium though. Haven't got any feedback here on extra small. Or do you have one??


----------



## ubo22

lee_dya said:


> Yeah... I wasn't sure whether I want to get them or not, because I don't really like slouchy bag. I saw on ebay, many of them selling pre-owned miranda and it looks like slouchy, they all large and medium though. Haven't got any feedback here on extra small. Or do you have one??


The slouch question seems to keep coming up.  I have two large Miranda totes, so can't comment on the extra small.  Both of mine are calfskin leather, but one has quilted gussets (i.e., sides).  I haven't experienced slouching on either.  The reason the leather on the Miranda doesn't slouch is because the entire bag is lined on the interior with suede.  That makes the thickness of the leather/suede combo thicker than a normal soft leather bag.  However, it's not so thick that the bag isn't soft and pliable.  It's still soft enough for the side wings to flare like on the Selma.  I love it!

One caveat - I always stuff my bags when they aren't in use to prevent extra wear when in storage.  If the bag is left completely empty, then I could see that it might slouch over time.


----------



## lee_dya

Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## ilysukixD

lee_dya said:


> Elephant for $397.50 and sky for $556.50. But they went sold out very fast!




The only day I didn't checked the website and it went back in stock -.-"


----------



## lee_dya

ilysukixD said:


> The only day I didn't checked the website and it went back in stock -.-"


What colour did you actually plan to get?


----------



## lee_dya

Oh can I ask where is your miranda made from?


----------



## ilysukixD

lee_dya said:


> Oh can I ask where is your miranda made from?




My red quilted miranda? Made in china. I think the earlier miranda wasn't made in china but maybe it was cheaper to made it in china so that's why the latest miranda are in china. That's my guess, don't take me words for granted.


----------



## lee_dya

Thats what I heard too, they said in the earlier miranda was made in Turkey.


----------



## ubo22

On all the Michael Kors Collection bags they are actually starting to include the word "Collection" under the imprinted "Michael Kors."  I just saw the new wording on a Miranda at Bloomingdale's today.


----------



## ubo22

lee_dya said:


> Thats what I heard too, they said in the earlier miranda was made in Turkey.


My colorblock one is made in Turkey.  My black quilted one is made in China.


----------



## jade

I didn't know they were being made in China and Turkey.  Mine was made in Italy. I got it about a year ago.


----------



## ubo22

jade said:


> I didn't know they were being made in China and Turkey.  Mine was made in Italy. I got it about a year ago.


I think it depends on the material where it's made.  They've apparently been made with calfskin leather, saffiano leather, python/snakeskin, and crocodile skin.


----------



## ilysukixD

I just received my Miranda Colorblock in pink and black. It was a preowned and I got it for $120 from ebay. What a steal!!!





There are many black marks caused by the handles so I'm waiting for my leather cleaner to arrive and in the mean time maybe I can cover it with my necklace.  what do you think?



Here's a comparison of the medium selma with the Miranda. It's slightly bigger in height and width.





It reminds me of my color block medium selma in hot pink.


----------



## Minkette

ilysukixD said:


> I just received my Miranda Colorblock in pink and black. It was a preowned and I got it for $120 from ebay. What a steal!!!
> View attachment 2895902
> 
> View attachment 2895904
> 
> 
> There are many black marks caused by the handles so I'm waiting for my leather cleaner to arrive and in the mean time maybe I can cover it with my necklace.  what do you think?
> View attachment 2895922
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison of the medium selma with the Miranda. It's slightly bigger in height and width.
> View attachment 2895905
> 
> View attachment 2895907
> 
> 
> It reminds me of my color block medium selma in hot pink.
> View attachment 2895915


What type of Miranda is this? I have never seen this one? It it supposed to be similar to the Selma? 

Interesting piece!


----------



## ilysukixD

Minkette said:


> What type of Miranda is this? I have never seen this one? It it supposed to be similar to the Selma?
> 
> Interesting piece!



http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-miranda-colorblock-leather-satchel/3638852
It is said the Miranda Colorblock Leather Satchel in pink and black and was sold at nordstrom either in 2013 or 2014,


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> My colorblock one is made in Turkey.  My black quilted one is made in China.


Good day Ubo! I need to ask you a question. Does the Miranda have a made in country tag on the inside leather? I am thinking no?? Please let me know asap. Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> I just received my Miranda Colorblock in pink and black. It was a preowned and I got it for $120 from ebay. What a steal!!!
> View attachment 2895902
> 
> View attachment 2895904
> 
> 
> There are many black marks caused by the handles so I'm waiting for my leather cleaner to arrive and in the mean time maybe I can cover it with my necklace.  what do you think?
> View attachment 2895922
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison of the medium selma with the Miranda. It's slightly bigger in height and width.
> View attachment 2895905
> 
> View attachment 2895907
> 
> 
> It reminds me of my color block medium selma in hot pink.
> View attachment 2895915


WOW! Steal is right!! Nice! I remeber you were looking at that other one on Poshmark. Good going! You're a great shopper! Don't you love being a thief??  lol!  NICE!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> My red quilted miranda? Made in china. I think the earlier miranda wasn't made in china but maybe it was cheaper to made it in china so that's why the latest miranda are in china. That's my guess, don't take me words for granted.


Do these bags have the made in country tag inside? need to know asap. Thanks! HELP!!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Good day Ubo! I need to ask you a question. Does the Miranda have a made in country tag on the inside leather? I am thinking no?? Please let me know asap. Thank you


Yes! My shell/suntan colorblock Miranda has a calfskin leather tag attached to the suede lining on the interior.  The leather tag says "MICHAEL KORS - Made In Turkey" on the front and has a serial number on the back starting with MK.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Yes! My shell/suntan colorblock Miranda has a calfskin leather tag attached to the suede lining on the interior.  The leather tag says "MICHAEL KORS - Made In Turkey" on the front and has a serial number on the back starting with MK.


Thank you!! Will explain later! Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Yes! My shell/suntan colorblock Miranda has a calfskin leather tag attached to the suede lining on the interior.  The leather tag says "MICHAEL KORS - Made In Turkey" on the front and has a serial number on the back starting with MK.


One more question and if you could add a pic, that would even be better if it's not too much trouble, but since I am short on time anyway, it would be faster to just answer this question.  Your Miranda has a gold metal label where a heat stamp would be, correct?? Is this leather calf tab a separate tab for the gold metal label?? is that Michael Kors Made in Turkey, with the number on the back , where exactly is it located in the interior? Is it on the left side seam.  like all the others??Where is it located and is it separate from where a heat stamp would be??


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> One more question and if you could add a pic, that would even be better if it's not too much trouble, but since I am short on time anyway, it would be faster to just answer this question.  Your Miranda has a gold metal label where a heat stamp would be, correct?? Is this leather calf tab a separate tab for the gold metal label?? is that Michael Kors Made in Turkey, with the number on the back , where exactly is it located in the interior? Is it on the left side seam.  like all the others??Where is it located and is it separate from where a heat stamp would be??


There is no gold metal label...only a Michael Kors heat stamp on the front of the bag.  The leather tab inside can be either on the left or right back side seam depending on where it was made.  Don't ask me which side is for which country because I don't know.  I just know that it's on one side on one of my Mirandas and on the other side on the other.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> There is no gold metal label...only a Michael Kors heat stamp on the front of the bag.  The leather tab inside can be either on the left or right back side seam depending on where it was made.  Don't ask me which side is for which country because I don't know.  I just know that it's on one side on one of my Mirandas and on the other side on the other.


OK, so it is actually a leather heat stamp, right??  That says Michael Kors Made in Turkey right on the front of the label. Right? Sorry to be such a ain and thank you so much for your help. You are really bing a huge help for me right now!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, so it is actually a leather heat stamp, right??  That says Michael Kors Made in Turkey right on the front of the label. Right? Sorry to be such a ain and thank you so much for your help. You are really bing a huge help for me right now!


Yes, a leather heat stamp.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Yes, a leather heat stamp.


Thank you!! I thoght so! You're the best and have really helped me!  Thanks again, I will explain it to you later.


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! Steal is right!! Nice! I remeber you were looking at that other one on Poshmark. Good going! You're a great shopper! Don't you love being a thief??  lol!  NICE!!



YUP!!  I haven't use it yet but I love it. Not very big which I adore because the medium selma and this miranda satchel are very similar in measurements!! >.< I'm in love with the Michael Kors Collection line, I'm planning get miranda xs in black or maybe casey in cornflower.


----------



## acm1134

Has anyone seen this beauty !? I am DROOLING. For sure have this on my wish list


----------



## fabdiva

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone seen this beauty !? I am DROOLING. For sure have this on my wish list


Ooooh  aaaah..  Me likey.  Me likey much.


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone seen this beauty !? I am DROOLING. For sure have this on my wish list


I like it, but I would never be able to keep that vanilla color clean!


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> I like it, but I would never be able to keep that vanilla color clean!


I know right?!.  Just bought a Gucci in cream and refuse to carry it until I treat it.  I did see the purse on Bloomingdale's website.  It looks a tad darker than a vanilla/cream, so it may not be so bad to maintain.


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> I know right?!.  Just bought a Gucci in cream and refuse to carry it until I treat it.  I did see the purse on Bloomingdale's website.  It looks a tad darker than a vanilla/cream, so it may not be so bad to maintain.


Yeah, it's probably not as bad as I think.  The cream colored sides/wings of my colorblock Miranda don't get dirty very easily.  It's permanent marker or ink you really need to be careful about.


----------



## MKFan

ilysukixD said:


> I just received my Miranda Colorblock in pink and black. It was a preowned and I got it for $120 from ebay. What a steal!!!
> 
> There are many black marks caused by the handles so I'm waiting for my leather cleaner to arrive and in the mean time maybe I can cover it with my necklace.  what do you think?



I purchased the same bag for my girlfriend and the same thing happened to hers.  The MK cleaner does not touch it, but MK had me send it in for a repair.  The were able to remove the stain.


----------



## ilysukixD

MKFan said:


> I purchased the same bag for my girlfriend and the same thing happened to hers.  The MK cleaner does not touch it, but MK had me send it in for a repair.  The were able to remove the stain.




Really?? Like any MK boutique store??


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Picked this beauty up for my wife during our summer vacation in Hawaii last summer! 

Just ordered her a Extra Small Miranda today as well.


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> Picked this beauty up for my wife during our summer vacation in Hawaii last summer!
> 
> Just ordered her a Extra Small Miranda today as well.


What color is that?  Very pretty!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ubo22 said:


> What color is that?  Very pretty!



The large Miranda is teal and black, the new one ordered says  "Sky/Vanilla/Peanut"

I'll post photos here once it comes in


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> The large Miranda is teal and black, the new one ordered says  "Sky/Vanilla/Peanut"
> 
> I'll post photos here once it comes in


Great, thanks!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> The large Miranda is teal and black, the new one ordered says  "Sky/Vanilla/Peanut"
> 
> I'll post photos here once it comes in



Wow I have not seen this teal colour miranda before, so pretty!
I can't wait to see the Ex Small Miranda, do you mind posting some mod shot when it arrives? I bought a Ex Small Miranda in Elephant but hasn't used it, because when I carry it on one shoulder using the long strap, it will not keep its shape. Please let me know how your wife likes it, appreciate that!!

Btw I love the mod shot you post with the Selma, lovely shots and beautiful wife!!!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

coivcte said:


> Wow I have not seen this teal colour miranda before, so pretty!
> I can't wait to see the Ex Small Miranda, do you mind posting some mod shot when it arrives? I bought a Ex Small Miranda in Elephant but hasn't used it, because when I carry it on one shoulder using the long strap, it will not keep its shape. Please let me know how your wife likes it, appreciate that!!
> 
> Btw I love the mod shot you post with the Selma, lovely shots and beautiful wife!!!!



Thanks for the kind words!
She loves the Selma & when we bought it, it was sold out in NYC, so we had to get it delivered from Connecticut.

As for the Miranda, the only other place we saw the black & teal leather was in Macy's in Harold Square NYC. Even the Madison Ave store didn't have it in stock, so maybe a limited piece?

But yes, I will have my wife do some mod shots when the bag arrives! I'm just as excited as she is I think &#128516;


----------



## ilysukixD

I saw the same style bag as my miranda satchel at Macy's at herald square in baby pink... I'm sorry for not taking pictures but will go back tomorrow!!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ilysukixD said:


> I saw the same style bag as my miranda satchel at Macy's at herald square in baby pink... I'm sorry for not taking pictures but will go back tomorrow!!!



I bet Baby Pink looks nice!
Can't wait to see the photos & I miss NYC so much..!


----------



## ilysukixD

TAZxSPIN said:


> I bet Baby Pink looks nice!
> 
> Can't wait to see the photos & I miss NYC so much..!




Sorry I didn't take a better picture but it looks so nice in real life!!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Sorry I didn't take a better picture but it looks so nice in real life!!!
> View attachment 2903453


It looks really pretty in that all pink color.  No more satchels for me right now, though!


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Has anyone seen this beauty !? I am DROOLING. For sure have this on my wish list


Okay, I saw this at the store today.  It was more gorgeous IRL than in the pictures.  Fabulous bag!  The vanilla is just creamy enough in color not to be too big of a problem to clean.  The offsetting python trim handles MAKE the bag!


----------



## acm1134

ubo22 said:


> Okay, I saw this at the store today.  It was more gorgeous IRL than in the pictures.  Fabulous bag!  The vanilla is just creamy enough in color not to be too big of a problem to clean.  The offsetting python trim handles MAKE the bag!


ugh feeding my addiction !! I hope its one of the few Miranda's to eventually go on sale


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> ugh feeding my addiction !! I hope its one of the few Miranda's to eventually go on sale


I should have taken pictures, but the SA was following me around the store asking if she could help me the entire time I was there!


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> Okay, I saw this at the store today.  It was more gorgeous IRL than in the pictures.  Fabulous bag!  The vanilla is just creamy enough in color not to be too big of a problem to clean.  The offsetting python trim handles MAKE the bag!


Oh no! I'm in bag rehab, but this bag may make me fall off the wagon.  Love the python touch.


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> ugh feeding my addiction !! I hope its one of the few Miranda's to eventually go on sale


 


fabdiva said:


> Oh no! I'm in bag rehab, but this bag may make me fall off the wagon.  Love the python touch.


 
Maybe wait and see if it goes on sale later in the season? (praying and crossing-my-fingers)


----------



## fabdiva

ubo22 said:


> Maybe wait and see if it goes on sale later in the season? (praying and crossing-my-fingers)


You're right.  I just googled to see if it was on sale anywhere.  Looks like Bloomingdale's is the only one carrying it now.  I'll wait it out.  If it's meant to be, I'll get it.


----------



## acm1134

Ladies ! Do you think this bag looks to beat up ?


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Ladies ! Do you think this bag looks to beat up ?


It looks okay, but you have to make sure to get photos from ALL angles.  Especially on those ivory wings!  And you have to make sure they haven't scratched any of the hardware.


----------



## fabdiva

acm1134 said:


> Ladies ! Do you think this bag looks to beat up ?


Not too bad.  I think the Mirandas are hard to keep looking pristine once you use them a few times though, as far as holding their "like new" shape.  There's no markings from what I can see.  I like it.


----------



## Purseobsessed12

I got my Miranda just a few months ago. I was super skeptical about paying so much money for a Michael kors bag when the majority of them are literally less than half the price! I was like well for the same price I'll buy a Louis Vuitton...but when the SA showed me the Miranda I was like &#128561;. Pictures do NOT do it justice at all! I got the color block black and white large Miranda which is limited edition. I love her! Except getting it to close is a mission, but it really is a gorgeous bag. It fits so much! Super practical for traveling and every day use as well


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Still waiting for UPS to deliver my wife's new Miranda bag, but here's a photo from last summer


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> Still waiting for UPS to deliver my wife's new Miranda bag, but here's a photo from last summer


I'm speechless!  What a gorgeous picture of your wife and the teal Miranda!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ubo22 said:


> I'm speechless!  What a gorgeous picture of your wife and the teal Miranda!



Thank you!


----------



## ilysukixD

TAZxSPIN said:


> Still waiting for UPS to deliver my wife's new Miranda bag, but here's a photo from last summer




So beautiful!!!! Did you get this bag on sale? I remember seeing this bag on 6pm.com for $399, anyway your wife looks so beautiful and also the bag!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ilysukixD said:


> So beautiful!!!! Did you get this bag on sale? I remember seeing this bag on 6pm.com for $399, anyway your wife looks so beautiful and also the bag!!



Wow! $399 would have been a steal!
We got it on sale for $800 in Hawaii. I think the original price was $1200 I think?


----------



## myluvofbags

I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.


Pretty in pink!    What size?


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Pretty in pink!    What size?



Thank you.   Large.   It is quite big.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you.   Large.   It is quite big.


That's a great price for the large!  Awesome deal!   And I love the quilted gussets, too!


----------



## fabdiva

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.


GETOUT!!!  LOVE IT!!! Need to hit the Rack this weekend and see if I'll be so lucky!  What a steal!


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> That's a great price for the large!  Awesome deal!   And I love the quilted gussets, too!





fabdiva said:


> GETOUT!!!  LOVE IT!!! Need to hit the Rack this weekend and see if I'll be so lucky!  What a steal!



Thanks.   From the sound of it, guess it was a good deal.  Lol!  She's a keeper!


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.




I love the color!!! I saw this at NR too from union square but I already had the scarlet one.


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> I love the color!!! I saw this at NR too from union square but I already had the scarlet one.



How is yours holding up?  Did you condition it first?


----------



## acm1134

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.


OMG ! Do you have the bar code for this item ? I would love to see if they have more !


----------



## myluvofbags

acm1134 said:


> OMG ! Do you have the bar code for this item ? I would love to see if they have more !



Here's the tag.   There was another one.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you.   Large.   It is quite big.


 


ubo22 said:


> That's a great price for the large!  Awesome deal!   And I love the quilted gussets, too!


 


myluvofbags said:


> Thanks.   From the sound of it, guess it was a good deal.  Lol!  She's a keeper!


 


myluvofbags said:


> Here's the tag.   There was another one.


 
Just posted this in the Pink Bags thread...Lots of retailers mislabel the sizes.  Yours is not the large, but it isn't the small, either.  Yours is the medium size.  The large measures 13 inches along the bottom and almost 18 inches at the wings.  It's also 10 inches high without the top flaps and 13.5 inches high with the top flaps.  In any case, it's still a great deal!  

+ medium has a 6 inch depth while the large has a 7 inch depth


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Here's the tag.   There was another one.



One more request? Any chance for a mod shot?
Wanted to know if you can actually carry the bag over your shoulder? Or not meant to be?
Thank you and


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> One more request? Any chance for a mod shot?
> Wanted to know if you can actually carry the bag over your shoulder? Or not meant to be?
> Thank you and



Here you go.   It's kind of a tight fit and the flaps have to be down.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Here you go.   It's kind of a tight fit and the flaps have to be down.


Great!  What's the handle drop measurement on your bag?  It would be good to know for future reference.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Great!  What's the handle drop measurement on your bag?  It would be good to know for future reference.



Looks like from the bottom of the straps to top about 8".  I have no idea how they measure!  Lol!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Looks like from the bottom of the straps to top about 8".  I have no idea how they measure!  Lol!


You're awesome!  Thanks so much for responding to all our questions!  It looks like the handle drop is roughly 8 inches, the same as the large Miranda!  That's good news because it means that both the medium and the large can be carried on the shoulder.  It's a tight fit if you don't keep the top flaps down, but it can be done.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> You're awesome!  Thanks so much for responding to all our questions!  It looks like the handle drop is roughly 8 inches, the same as the large Miranda!  That's good news because it means that both the medium and the large can be carried on the shoulder.  It's a tight fit if you don't keep the top flaps down, but it can be done.



Thanks Ubo22!   I'm so grateful to have found this site with all the useful informatiin and help from everyone that I can at least try and do my small part.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Here's the tag.   There was another one.





myluvofbags said:


> Looks like from the bottom of the straps to top about 8".  I have no idea how they measure!  Lol!



Thanks for all the info., lovely mod shot and measurement. I really appreciate it.
The problem now is I couldn't locate a NR that sells the bag. Maybe it's sold out


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> Thanks for all the info., lovely mod shot and measurement. I really appreciate it.
> The problem now is I couldn't locate a NR that sells the bag. Maybe it's sold out


It's still available or so that's what the rep at my nearest NR told me. She said there are none in my area but she was showing stores in NY and several other places with 2-4 Miranda's in stock


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> It's still available or so that's what the rep at my nearest NR told me. She said there are none in my area but she was showing stores in NY and several other places with 2-4 Miranda's in stock



I tried Nordstrom Livechat twice, they helped me call a couple of NR stores but both said no stock. Oh well.......better luck next time.
Not fun shopping outside the USA.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

So my wife's Miranda Extra Small French Calf in Sky/Vanilla/Peanut came in!

Here's some photos and comparison with her larger Miranda tote.
She likes the fact that the Extra Small has harder handles as you can see in the photos.


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> So my wife's Miranda Extra Small French Calf in Sky/Vanilla/Peanut came in!
> 
> Here's some photos and comparison with her larger Miranda tote.
> She likes the fact that the Extra Small has harder handles as you can see in the photos.



Oh love it!!!! Can you post some review after she uses it?
I'm interested to find out about the long strap usage with this bag. 
Thanks a million!!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

coivcte said:


> Oh love it!!!! Can you post some review after she uses it?
> I'm interested to find out about the long strap usage with this bag.
> Thanks a million!!!



I sprayed the leather protector on it, so it needs 24 hours to dry.
But on Sunday, she said she would use the bag, so I will post photos then!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> So my wife's Miranda Extra Small French Calf in Sky/Vanilla/Peanut came in!
> 
> Here's some photos and comparison with her larger Miranda tote.
> She likes the fact that the Extra Small has harder handles as you can see in the photos.





TAZxSPIN said:


> I sprayed the leather protector on it, so it needs 24 hours to dry.
> But on Sunday, she said she would use the bag, so I will post photos then!



Great job!!  BTW which spray would you recommend?


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> So my wife's Miranda Extra Small French Calf in Sky/Vanilla/Peanut came in!
> 
> Here's some photos and comparison with her larger Miranda tote.
> She likes the fact that the Extra Small has harder handles as you can see in the photos.


That extra small Miranda is so cute!  I love the colors and the toron handles, too!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

coivcte said:


> Great job!!  BTW which spray would you recommend?



Back when I got my wife her first MK bag (2012?), the MK store sold Leather Protector Spray.

So that's what we use, and it seems to work as advertised.


----------



## coivcte

I know its a long shot but I will try here anyway, even though it's probably too late now.
I am looking for the Quilted Medium Miranda Tote in Carnation that someone here bought from NR Ward Village this week. Another lady spotted in in NR Union Sq and someone else said there are more stock in NR NY. 

I am from Australia and Nordstrom Livechat was no help.
If anyone else know of which NR still has stock, kindly reply or PM me?
Because if I know which NR has it, I still have a chance to ask Nordstrom to help me out.
Thanks a lot ladies!!


----------



## myluvofbags

TAZxSPIN said:


> So my wife's Miranda Extra Small French Calf in Sky/Vanilla/Peanut came in!
> 
> Here's some photos and comparison with her larger Miranda tote.
> She likes the fact that the Extra Small has harder handles as you can see in the photos.



Soo pretty!   Congrats to your wife!


----------



## ilysukixD

TAZxSPIN said:


> So my wife's Miranda Extra Small French Calf in Sky/Vanilla/Peanut came in!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some photos and comparison with her larger Miranda tote.
> 
> She likes the fact that the Extra Small has harder handles as you can see in the photos.




You're so sweet to your wife!!! Can I request a mod shot of your wife in this XS miranda?? My SO doesn't allows me to buy MK bags and I would hide all MK bags in the closet... I showed him my miranda bag and he liked it!! He said he don't mind if I purchase bag from the MK collections but not the regular MK bags. >.< i mean it's a good start!! Lol he threaten me a few times of selling all my MK bag because he realized my MK bags collections....


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I know its a long shot but I will try here anyway, even though it's probably too late now.
> I am looking for the Quilted Medium Miranda Tote in Carnation that someone here bought from NR Ward Village this week. Another lady spotted in in NR Union Sq and someone else said there are more stock in NR NY.
> 
> I am from Australia and Nordstrom Livechat was no help.
> If anyone else know of which NR still has stock, kindly reply or PM me?
> Because if I know which NR has it, I still have a chance to ask Nordstrom to help me out.
> Thanks a lot ladies!!



Hi coivcte.   Here's a picture of the location I got mine from along with the tag.   Hope this helps.


----------



## myluvofbags

In case anyone is interested,  saw this on the MK website.   I didn't care for the peanut color.


----------



## Murphy47

I saw this at Neiman Marcus after the holidays. 
I looked more camel to me. 
I passed because of the tie closure. Looked too fussy for me personally.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Hi coivcte.   Here's a picture of the location I got mine from along with the tag.   Hope this helps.



You are so sweet but I actually used all the info you posted before and NR rep said there is no stock found


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> You are so sweet but I actually used all the info you posted before and NR rep said there is no stock found



Ok, sorry to hear that.   I was sure there were a few more.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> You are so sweet but I actually used all the info you posted before and NR rep said there is no stock found


Call that store location directly.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Call that store location directly.



I currently don't have access to international call unfortunately. I know the stock is there but Nordstrom wouldn't help me.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> I currently don't have access to international call unfortunately. I know the stock is there but Nordstrom wouldn't help me.


You'll need to find a way to make an international call to get in touch with the store directly.  I believe that's your only option at this point.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ilysukixD said:


> You're so sweet to your wife!!! Can I request a mod shot of your wife in this XS miranda?? My SO doesn't allows me to buy MK bags and I would hide all MK bags in the closet... I showed him my miranda bag and he liked it!! He said he don't mind if I purchase bag from the MK collections but not the regular MK bags. >.< i mean it's a good start!! Lol he threaten me a few times of selling all my MK bag because he realized my MK bags collections....



On Sunday, she'll use the XS when we go to church, so I'll make sure I capture some mod shots! 

I could never threatened to sell her stuff cuz I have more shoes, clothes.. & collector toys than her.. &#128521;


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> On Sunday, she'll use the XS when we go to church, so I'll make sure I capture some mod shots!
> 
> I could never threatened to sell her stuff cuz I have more shoes, clothes.. & collector toys than her.. &#128521;



I can't wait to see the Ex Small in action!!! Especially in the tri color, too cute!!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> On Sunday, she'll use the XS when we go to church, so I'll make sure I capture some mod shots!
> 
> I could never threatened to sell her stuff cuz I have more shoes, clothes.. & collector toys than her.. &#128521;



I really wish I live in the USA, this is mad!!
I hate the internet! I can only "see" these good deals and nice bags....


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I really wish I live in the USA, this is mad!!
> I hate the internet! I can only "see" these good deals and nice bags....



Yes,  it must be hard seeing bags that are not available.  It makes me nuts when I find a bag I love on sale online only to find its sold out, then not being able to find it anywhere even at regular price.  Not exactly the same situation but I can totally understand how frustrating you must feel at times.


----------



## myluvofbags

Carried my miranda today!


----------



## fabdiva

myluvofbags said:


> Carried my miranda today!


Soooo cute.  Love the charm!  Very nice touch.


----------



## ubo22

fabdiva said:


> soooo cute.  Love the charm!  Very nice touch.


+1


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> I hope they come out with that color combo again this spring (hopefully the zip miranda !)


acm1134, Saks now carries the zip top Miranda satchel in a peanut colorblock.  It looks almost exactly like the color scheme on my shell/suntan colorblock Miranda tote.  You should take a look at it!


----------



## myluvofbags

fabdiva said:


> Soooo cute.  Love the charm!  Very nice touch.



Thank you!


----------



## Purseobsessed12

myluvofbags said:


> Carried my miranda today!




Yea your charm is so cute. I never thought about putting a charm on my Miranda. Where did you get it!


----------



## myluvofbags

Purseobsessed12 said:


> Yea your charm is so cute. I never thought about putting a charm on my Miranda. Where did you get it!



Thanks.   Was a while ago,  I think it was from either Claire or Icing store.


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> On Sunday, she'll use the XS when we go to church, so I'll make sure I capture some mod shots!
> 
> I could never threatened to sell her stuff cuz I have more shoes, clothes.. & collector toys than her.. &#128521;



Don't forget the mod shots


----------



## cherubs

Love the color!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> On Sunday, she'll use the XS when we go to church, so I'll make sure I capture some mod shots!
> 
> I could never threatened to sell her stuff cuz I have more shoes, clothes.. & collector toys than her.. &#128521;





acm1134 said:


> Ladies ! Do you think this bag looks to beat up ?



Did you end up buying it? The colour is so pretty!


----------



## coivcte

​


myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.



Myluvofbags, I really love this photo of your Miranda and appears to be just the right shade of pink that I like. May I ask if this photo is true to colour?


----------



## TAZxSPIN

coivcte said:


> Don't forget the mod shots



Sorry, we had ice rain here on Sunday.. looks like we're going to get hit again tonight.. so hopefully this weekend??


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> ​
> Myluvofbags, I really love this photo of your Miranda and appears to be just the right shade of pink that I like. May I ask if this photo is true to colour?



I would say it is.   The color is a true carnation flower pink.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.





Purseobsessed12 said:


> I got my Miranda just a few months ago. I was super skeptical about paying so much money for a Michael kors bag when the majority of them are literally less than half the price! I was like well for the same price I'll buy a Louis Vuitton...but when the SA showed me the Miranda I was like &#128561;. Pictures do NOT do it justice at all! I got the color block black and white large Miranda which is limited edition. I love her! Except getting it to close is a mission, but it really is a gorgeous bag. It fits so much! Super practical for traveling and every day use as well



Any lovely photos of your Miranda or mod shot?


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.



Coming back to admire your bag myluvofbags.......
BTW has anyone else, other than myluvofbags and 2 stars here on the MK Forum actually went to NR to purchase this beautiful bag? It's such a good deal. 
I would love to see photos from anyone else who own one!!!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> Sorry, we had ice rain here on Sunday.. looks like we're going to get hit again tonight.. so hopefully this weekend??



Please don't be silly and don't apologise. We are all here to enjoy the forum and share all these nice MK bags. I have been admiring myluvofbags and 2 stars Miranda Tote in Carnation while waiting for your photos to turn up.


----------



## coivcte

I have been looking around and it appears that the Small Miranda are no longer available.
Am I correct?


----------



## TAZxSPIN

coivcte said:


> Please don't be silly and don't apologise. We are all here to enjoy the forum and share all these nice MK bags. I have been admiring myluvofbags and 2 stars Miranda Tote in Carnation while waiting for your photos to turn up.



Weather will be nice here tomorrow, so she promises to use the new Miranda tomorrow! I'll make sure I have my camera ready


----------



## TAZxSPIN

coivcte said:


> I have been looking around and it appears that the Small Miranda are no longer available.
> Am I correct?




I just looked on the MK website, and they do have the XS still available.


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> I just looked on the MK website, and they do have the XS still available.



TAZxSPIN, thank you for checking. I do own one XS Miranda already. I am looking for a Miranda that is either Small or Medium. 
I can't carry Large because I am only 150 cm tall.


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> Weather will be nice here tomorrow, so she promises to use the new Miranda tomorrow! I'll make sure I have my camera ready



TAZxSPIN, you are such a wonderful guy, not only to your wife but answering all the questions and requests of the ladies on this MK Forum.
It is nice to have someone here like you. Thank you again!!


----------



## ilysukixD

TAZxSPIN said:


> Weather will be nice here tomorrow, so she promises to use the new Miranda tomorrow! I'll make sure I have my camera ready




 yeah!! Looking forward to see the miranda in action!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

coivcte said:


> TAZxSPIN, thank you for checking. I do own one XS Miranda already. I am looking for a Miranda that is either Small or Medium.
> I can't carry Large because I am only 150 cm tall.





coivcte said:


> TAZxSPIN, you are such a wonderful guy, not only to your wife but answering all the questions and requests of the ladies on this MK Forum.
> It is nice to have someone here like you. Thank you again!!



No problem! I've been home all day, so I've been browsing various things all day 



ilysukixD said:


> yeah!! Looking forward to see the miranda in action!!


----------



## cbarber1123

myluvofbags said:


> Carried my miranda today!


I love this. Beautiful


----------



## myluvofbags

cbarber1123 said:


> I love this. Beautiful



Thank you.   I'm really enjoying this bag.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you.   I'm really enjoying this bag.



If you ever have a chance to take some outdoor shot, please post.
Would love to see this colour Carnation under sunlight


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you.   I'm really enjoying this bag.





acm1134 said:


> OMG ! Do you have the bar code for this item ? I would love to see if they have more !



acm1134, did you ended up purchasing one?


----------



## TAZxSPIN

My wife didn't feel like taking her Miranda bag today, but I did ask her to pose for a photo.

Sorry for the harsh sun on the bag, but you can still see the colors of the bag, so hope this helps!


----------



## ilysukixD

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife didn't feel like taking her Miranda bag today, but I did ask her to pose for a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the harsh sun on the bag, but you can still see the colors of the bag, so hope this helps!




 the bag looks so cute on your wife!!! May I ask how tall is your wife? I'm around 5 feet 4 and I want to know where exactly will the bag sits on my hips. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> the bag looks so cute on your wife!!! May I ask how tall is your wife? I'm around 5 feet 4 and I want to know where exactly will the bag sits on my hips. Thank you so much!!!



Hi ilysukixD.   Wasn't able to attach pics on message,  so I figured I would send it here for you to see.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ilysukixD said:


> the bag looks so cute on your wife!!! May I ask how tall is your wife? I'm around 5 feet 4 and I want to know where exactly will the bag sits on my hips. Thank you so much!!!



My wife is an inch shorter than you &#128522;


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Hi ilysukixD.   Wasn't able to attach pics on message,  so I figured I would send it here for you to see.






Lastly I want to make sure the price tag is correct.

Sorry ladies, that we are off topic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Ladies, we are a bit stumped on the authenticity thread. Has any of you received tissue that looks like this, inside your bag when you bought it??


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Ladies, we are a bit stumped on the authenticity thread. Has any of you received tissue that looks like this, inside your bag when you bought it??



Hi CinthiaZ,  I have gotten this type of tissue stuffing with the Michael Kors bags.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Hi CinthiaZ,  I have gotten this type of tissue stuffing with the Michael Kors bags.




Do you happens to have the price tag too?


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Do you happens to have the price tag too?


Hun, I did some research on those price tags and it appears they are that way on the bags from the higher end MICHAEl Kors line. We are so used to looking at MICHAEL Michael Kors bags, that receipt and tissue threw us off a bit, but the bag itself looked totally authentic, and after further research, it is authentic and no worries, so is your Miranda! lol! Sorry that tissue and receipt threw us off a bit. But both bags themselves looked totally authentic. 

I love you girls because as much as we do know, we are contiually learning and you all keep us buffed and polished. Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2922126
> 
> Lastly I want to make sure the price tag is correct.
> 
> Sorry ladies, that we are off topic!



I'll have to dig and pull mine out.  The retail price does look correct to me.


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> Hun, I did some research on those price tags and it appears they are that way on the bags from the higher end MICHAEl Kors line. We are so used to looking at MICHAEL Michael Kors bags, that receipt and tissue threw us off a bit, but the bag itself looked totally authentic, and after further research, it is authentic and no worries, so is your Miranda! lol! Sorry that tissue and receipt threw us off a bit. But both bags themselves looked totally authentic.
> 
> I love you girls because as much as we do know, we are contiually learning and you all keep us buffed and polished. Thank you!



Thank you for the HELP!!!!  Really appreciate the time you spent to make sure the bag is authenticate!!!
 Almost had a mini heart attack when you told me there's some thing wrong with the tissue papers 



myluvofbags said:


> I'll have to dig and pull mine out.  The retail price does look correct to me.


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I'll have to dig and pull mine out.  The retail price does look correct to me.


It's not the price we were concerned about. Most of the price tags will have  MICHAEL KORS in TAN at the top of the receipt. I am sure you have seen them before..  ilysukixD had us look at a bag on ebay that did not have this in tan, on the price tag so we  became suspicious, although the bag itself looked fine. But we look at many things like paper work, price tags, wrapping, etc. So this one threw all 3 of us authenticators off! lol! But after some research, I discovered they use receipts without the MICHAEL KORS in tan, at the top, on the higher end line of MK such as Mirandas and Caseys.


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> Do you happens to have the price tag too?



Sorry,  I can't find the little tag that came with my casey,  but I do remember thinking it was different from my other tags and realized the difference after I picked up the miranda that those two tags are the same.  Hope this helps.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> It's not the price we were concerned about. Most of the price tags will have  MICHAEL KORS in TAN at the top of the receipt. I am sure you have seen them before..  ilysukixD had us look at a bag on ebay that did not have this in tan, on the price tag so we  became suspicious, although the bag itself looked fine. But we look at many things like paper work, price tags, wrapping, etc. So this one threw all 3 of us authenticators off! lol! But after some research, I discovered they use receipts without the MICHAEL KORS in tan, at the top, on the higher end line of MK such as Mirandas and Caseys.



Ok, sorry,  can't find my original tag.  You guys are great at helping all of us!  Kudos to you all for all your hard work and research!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> It's not the price we were concerned about. Most of the price tags will have  MICHAEL KORS in TAN at the top of the receipt. I am sure you have seen them before..  ilysukixD had us look at a bag on ebay that did not have this in tan, on the price tag so we  became suspicious, although the bag itself looked fine. But we look at many things like paper work, price tags, wrapping, etc. So this one threw all 3 of us authenticators off! lol! But after some research, I discovered they use receipts without the MICHAEL KORS in tan, at the top, on the higher end line of MK such as Mirandas and Caseys.


I keep all of my tags and the MMK line tags all have MICHAEL Michael Kors in tan lettering at the top with MICHAEL Michael Kors in white lettering on a tan background on the back.  My Miranda tag just says Michael Kors on the back in white lettering on the tan background.

It's great to share all of these authentication tips, but it also gives a lot of information to counterfeiters, just making your job harder in the long run, CinthiaZ.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> I keep all of my tags and the MMK line tags all have MICHAEL Michael Kors in tan lettering at the top with MICHAEL Michael Kors in white lettering on a tan background on the back.  My Miranda tag just says Michael Kors on the back in white lettering on the tan background.
> 
> It's great to share all of these authentication tips, but it also gives a lot of information to counterfeiters, just making your job harder in the long run, CinthiaZ.



Would you think private messages in certain situations would be more appropriate in curbing helping counterfeiting?   What do you guys and gals think?   I definitely do not want to be aiding them.  Any suggestions.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Would you think private messages in certain situations would be more appropriate in curbing helping counterfeiting?   What do you guys and gals think?   I definitely do not want to be aiding them.  Any suggestions.


We are fairly safe here on this Miranda thread. On the authenticity thread we do try to keep it to a minimum. That is why I moved it HERE. The counterfeitors would be mostly reading the authenticity threads, not threads like these. Buyers do ask a lot of questions and demand answers. We often use abbreviations and code words hoping the OP understands. Often times we do PM them, but many times if they are new users, they can not get private messages. It can be a very difficult task at times.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> I keep all of my tags and the MMK line tags all have MICHAEL Michael Kors in tan lettering at the top with MICHAEL Michael Kors in white lettering on a tan background on the back.  My Miranda tag just says Michael Kors on the back in white lettering on the tan background.
> 
> It's great to share all of these authentication tips, but it also gives a lot of information to counterfeiters, just making your job harder in the long run, CinthiaZ.



_"I keep all of my tags and the MMK line tags all have MICHAEL Michael Kors in tan lettering at the top with MICHAEL Michael Kors in white lettering on a tan background on the back. My Miranda tag just says Michael Kors on the back in white lettering on the tan background."
_
Yes, that is exactly what I just said,  only I used  abbreviations, and less detail,  because of the concerns you mention, I didn't quite spell it all out like you did, so perhaps you didn't understand ? We are fairly safe here on this Miranda thread. On the authenticity thread we do try to keep it to a minimum. That is exactly why I moved it HERE.. The counterfeitors are mainly looking at the authenticity thread, not regular treads like these.  Buyers do ask a lot of questions and demand answers. We often use abbreviations and code words hoping the OP understands. Often times we do PM them, but many times if they are new users, they can not get private messages. It's a very difficult task. If you would like to help us out there, feel free by all means.Trying to answer all of their questions is very hard having to do it on the authenticity thread, without revealing too much info.. It's a catch 22 situation! Very difficult indeed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Ok, sorry,  can't find my original tag.  You guys are great at helping all of us!  Kudos to you all for all your hard work and research!


Thank you! It can be a thankless job as I am sure you can see. lol!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.



Hey myluvofbags, I saw the Black version of this Quilted Miranda today at the MK boutique.
The leather is beautiful and it's so thick which I love. It feels wonderful when I carried it  You are so lucky to find it in Carnation for such a great price.
I am still admiring the first photo that you put up......


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> _"I keep all of my tags and the MMK line tags all have MICHAEL Michael Kors in tan lettering at the top with MICHAEL Michael Kors in white lettering on a tan background on the back. My Miranda tag just says Michael Kors on the back in white lettering on the tan background."_
> 
> Yes, that is exactly what I just said,  only I used  abbreviations, and less detail,  because of the concerns you mention, I didn't quite spell it all out like you did, so perhaps you didn't understand ? We are fairly safe here on this Miranda thread. On the authenticity thread we do try to keep it to a minimum. That is exactly why I moved it HERE.. The counterfeitors are mainly looking at the authenticity thread, not regular treads like these.  Buyers do ask a lot of questions and demand answers. We often use abbreviations and code words hoping the OP understands. Often times we do PM them, but many times if they are new users, they can not get private messages. It's a very difficult task. If you would like to help us out there, feel free by all means.Trying to answer all of their questions is very hard having to do it on the authenticity thread, without revealing too much info.. It's a catch 22 situation! Very difficult indeed.


 
Lots of detailed info was provided in other posts on this thread, as well.  Others who are responding to your questions don't oftentimes know they are for authentication purposes (especially if not in the authentication thread), so they don't know to be vague in their answers.  Even pictures of tags and bag linings can help counterfeiters. That's why I didn't post pictures of my tags.  And counterfeiters don't just read the authentication threads to get intelligence on bags.  In fact, they would probably go to specific bag threads for the most detailed information.  I know I would.  But I understand the problem.  Thanks for doing such a thankless job for everyone on TPF.  

P.S.  I have used the LV authentication thread a few times and know that they do not provide many details to buyers why the bag was judged authentic or not.  They specifically tell buyers that providing those details will help counterfeiters.  You may want to think about doing that.


----------



## missphilippa

^^I've explored the Longchamp authentication thread a few times, and i noticed that they also do not give specific details on why certain ebay listings or pics were deemed fake, I think also so as not to give the counterfeiters intelligence on bags.


----------



## coivcte

Wanted to see your Miranda Tote and Michael Kors Collection handbags!! Anyone?!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I just picked this up from Nordstrom rack.  It's called carnation pink for $500.  I love the color and quilted sides, not that I needed another pink though.   Good deal?  I also picked up a pale blue jet set cross body from the boutique.





myluvofbags said:


> Sorry,  I can't find the little tag that came with my casey,  but I do remember thinking it was different from my other tags and realized the difference after I picked up the miranda that those two tags are the same.  Hope this helps.



What colour is your Casey? Would love to see it in action!


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone can google certain terms they are looking for and this thread would pop up so it isn't as safe as one may think. Just my two cents. I have googled things in the past and threads from the forum popped up. That is how I found the forum to begin with years ago.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Excuse me for trying to help someone as safely as possible.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Excuse me for trying to help someone as safely as possible.



Thanks cinthiaz.   For future can you or anyone else help me with how I attach pics to private messages on this purse forum app.  is this possible or do I need to be on the desktop version.   Thanks again.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks cinthiaz.   For future can you or anyone else help me with how I attach pics to private messages on this purse forum app.  is this possible or do I need to be on the desktop version.   Thanks again.


You really can't post pics on a private message. There is no way to do this that I am aware of. I never asked you to post any pics. I just asked needed questions,. You can answer our questions without posting pics. Don't worry about any of this. You are fine. We should have just stayed on the AT thread. We are very helpful there, much like the Coach thread. The Coach thread even has a reference guide there for ladies to look up things. I hope to have one for Michael Kors as well, one day. Thanks and no worries hun, you are fine. Hope we were able to help you.


----------



## missphilippa

missphilippa said:


> ^^I've explored the Longchamp authentication thread a few times, and i noticed that they also do not give specific details on why certain ebay listings or pics were deemed fake, I think also so as not to give the counterfeiters intelligence on bags.





CinthiaZ said:


> Excuse me for trying to help someone as safely as possible.




So sorry, you've been so helpful to us here on the MK threads. Actually I was disoriented when I explored other areas of this forum because they do things so differently, but I'm so new here that I figured they just had dynamics different from other threads. I like how things are done on MK, people are so friendly, approachable and lenient even if some of us do not post the complete requirements for the authentication. I'm so thankful for your friendliness here.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! 

Let me hopefully clear a few things up and then please, let's get back to topic.

Please stay ON TOPIC, you cannot post pics via PM, if you wish to send pics to an individual, please request their e-mail.
Secondly, it's a very historic and common practice on tPF to not give details on why items could be counterfeit.  We've had very clear indication that counterfeiters do research here and for years now most of our members have offered to give authenticity opinions but not expand on why/what makes them obviously fake.

I hope this helps.  Please remember that it's often hard to fully understand people via written word, we cannot see body language or hear inflections in tones to fully grasp someone's attitude.  

:back2topic:


----------



## bbmmlove

wow... the color looks nice and the leather looks soft and smooth. nice bag~


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> What colour is your Casey? Would love to see it in action!



My casey is fushia.   I did some shots a while back,  can't remember which thread though.   I'll try to take a few tomorrow.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> My casey is fushia.   I did some shots a while back,  can't remember which thread though.   I'll try to take a few tomorrow.



Appreciate that!
I am still admiring your Quilted Miranda in Carnation...


----------



## 2 stars

Ladies is there a small size in the Miranda? I know there's ex small, medium and large but what about small.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Appreciate that!
> I am still admiring your Quilted Miranda in Carnation...


Here you go coivcte.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Ladies is there a small size in the Miranda? I know there's ex small, medium and large but what about small.



Funny that I was thinking the same.
I went to my MK boutique in Sydney Australia and asked the question on Tuesday this week.
The SA said there is no Small Miranda in the boutique, only Medium and Large.
However I don't think she knew whether a Small ever existed.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Ladies is there a small size in the Miranda? I know there's ex small, medium and large but what about small.





myluvofbags said:


> Here you go coivcte.



Nice!!!! I really like your bags!!


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Ladies is there a small size in the Miranda? I know there's ex small, medium and large but what about small.


 


coivcte said:


> Funny that I was thinking the same.
> I went to my MK boutique in Sydney Australia and asked the question on Tuesday this week.
> The SA said there is no Small Miranda in the boutique, only Medium and Large.
> However I don't think she knew whether a Small ever existed.


 
Yes, there was a small Miranda tote.  It existed at one time.  It's still around on reseller sites, but not sure why it isn't still showing up at the retailers.  Seems like all the new ones are extra small (with the shoulder strap) or medium (used to just be the regular size and not specified as medium) or large.  But there has been a small tote.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Here you go coivcte.



It looks so nice on you!!I I can't wait to receive mine!! Is the bag very spacious? Can you put a lot of things in the bag? Is there any wear and tear??


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> It looks so nice on you!!I I can't wait to receive mine!! Is the bag very spacious? Can you put a lot of things in the bag? Is there any wear and tear??



Thank you.   No wear and tear yet.  It's really soft leather but seems durable.   It's a tight fit for my everyday needs.  Usually I just stuff a full sized wallet,  keys, phone, very small cosmetic pouch and glasses.  I'm sure you'll love it!  I do and I get stopped with compliments all the time I use it.


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Yes, there was a small Miranda tote.  It existed at one time.  It's still around on reseller sites, but not sure why it isn't still showing up at the retailers.  Seems like all the new ones are extra small (with the shoulder strap) or medium (used to just be the regular size and not specified as medium) or large.  But there has been a small tote.


Thanks ubo you are so helpful. Do you know which reseller shops I could look into? I've stalked ebay and nothing.


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Thanks ubo you are so helpful. Do you know which reseller shops I could look into? I've stalked ebay and nothing.


Ebay, Lyst, Farfetch...


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> Ebay, Lyst, Farfetch...


Never heard of list and the prices at farfetch are higher than U.S. prices


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Never heard of list and the prices at farfetch are higher than U.S. prices



Farfetch has nice bags but the prices are too high.
Plus the descriptions are all wrong.
I saw a couple of pink Miranda which says Medium. It took them 2 days to confirm that the size description is wrong and another week to inform of the actual size which was Extra Small. Poor....


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> Never heard of list and the prices at farfetch are higher than U.S. prices


 


coivcte said:


> Farfetch has nice bags but the prices are too high.
> Plus the descriptions are all wrong.
> I saw a couple of pink Miranda which says Medium. It took them 2 days to confirm that the size description is wrong and another week to inform of the actual size which was Extra Small. Poor....


Agree, but those are the only places you are going to find a small right now.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> Never heard of list and the prices at farfetch are higher than U.S. prices





ubo22 said:


> Agree, but those are the only places you are going to find a small right now.  Good luck with your search.



Yes understand, thanks!
I have been looking around too but agree with ubo22 that those are the only places where I have see odd pieces of Miranda.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you.   No wear and tear yet.  It's really soft leather but seems durable.   It's a tight fit for my everyday needs.  Usually I just stuff a full sized wallet,  keys, phone, very small cosmetic pouch and glasses.  I'm sure you'll love it!  I do and I get stopped with compliments all the time I use it.



Mine came today, however the buyer didn't pack it well and caused the bags to have scratch marks and creases but she was nice enough to partially refunded me ... Are the creases normal because i know it's soft leather and I don't think creases are unavoidable from soft leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Mine came today, however the buyer didn't pack it well and caused the bags to have scratch marks and creases but she was nice enough to partially refunded me ... Are the creases normal because i know it's soft leather and I don't think creases are unavoidable from soft leather.


Those creases will come out as you use the bag. No worries. You can stuff it real full and let it sit a couple of days. That is what is nice about soft leather like that. Always bounces back.


----------



## MKFan

Quick picture of the quilted Miranda I gave to my girlfriend for Christmas.   She's finally getting around to use it.


----------



## coivcte

MKFan said:


> Quick picture of the quilted Miranda I gave to my girlfriend for Christmas.   She's finally getting around to use it.


----------



## myluvofbags

MKFan said:


> Quick picture of the quilted Miranda I gave to my girlfriend for Christmas.   She's finally getting around to use it.



Gorgeous!   Simply gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

Update on my Carnation Miranda.   I was strolling nr yesterday and they still had the miranda there.  Well upon observation I notice it's about $100 less.  Of course I asked for a price adjustment.   The sa at first said they don't do that,  I'm like yes you do.   Talked to a manager.   Went back today and got my adjustment!!!  They also had the quilted white.   I just picked up a white greenwich so had to pass.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Update on my Carnation Miranda.   I was strolling nr yesterday and they still had the miranda there.  Well upon observation I notice it's about $100 less.  Of course I asked for a price adjustment.   The sa at first said they don't do that,  I'm like yes you do.   Talked to a manager.   Went back today and got my adjustment!!!  They also had the quilted white.   I just picked up a white greenwich so had to pass.



I'm surprised that they still have stock.


----------



## ubo22

MKFan said:


> Quick picture of the quilted Miranda I gave to my girlfriend for Christmas.   She's finally getting around to use it.


So pretty with the black/white contrast, quilted gussets, and silver hardware!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I'm surprised that they still have stock.



I was at first too, but it wasn't in the best shape, must be one I didn't think was good and most people are afraid of white.  Again,  I lucked out getting one in great condition with dust bag and all.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Update on my Carnation Miranda.   I was strolling nr yesterday and they still had the miranda there.  Well upon observation I notice it's about $100 less.  Of course I asked for a price adjustment.   The sa at first said they don't do that,  I'm like yes you do.   Talked to a manager.   Went back today and got my adjustment!!!  They also had the quilted white.   I just picked up a white greenwich so had to pass.


You're so lucky you checked and got that extra price adjustment!


----------



## cdtracing

MKFan said:


> Quick picture of the quilted Miranda I gave to my girlfriend for Christmas.   She's finally getting around to use it.



That's gorgeous!   Do you remember which size this is?


----------



## MKFan

cdtracing said:


> That's gorgeous!   Do you remember which size this is?



This is a size large Miranda.


----------



## MKFan

myluvofbags said:


> I was at first too, but it wasn't in the best shape, must be one I didn't think was good and most people are afraid of white.  Again,  I lucked out getting one in great condition with dust bag and all.



So is the carnation bag 100 less or is it the white one?


----------



## myluvofbags

MKFan said:


> So is the carnation bag 100 less or is it the white one?



Both


----------



## MKFan

myluvofbags said:


> Both



Thanks!


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Update on my Carnation Miranda.   I was strolling nr yesterday and they still had the miranda there.  Well upon observation I notice it's about $100 less.  Of course I asked for a price adjustment.   The sa at first said they don't do that,  I'm like yes you do.   Talked to a manager.   Went back today and got my adjustment!!!  They also had the quilted white.   I just picked up a white greenwich so had to pass.




How much is the price now? I'm planning to go to NR this weekend and see if I can find it.


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> How much is the price now? I'm planning to go to NR this weekend and see if I can find it.



$383.25 here's the tag


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> You're so lucky you checked and got that extra price adjustment!



I love a great deal!


----------



## MKFan

myluvofbags said:


> I love a great deal!



Does this location carry many collection bags? Or just the carnation and white quilted that you've mentioned already?


----------



## myluvofbags

MKFan said:


> Does this location carry many collection bags? Or just the carnation and white quilted that you've mentioned already?



It is a hit and miss.   Yesterday I saw a black and luggage color bag I believe was a collection piece,  I can't remember which line though.  I just browse every so often to check.   Did you guys know the newer MK collection line now has that stamped on.  "Collection" on the bags.


----------



## MKFan

myluvofbags said:


> It is a hit and miss.   Yesterday I saw a black and luggage color bag I believe was a collection piece,  I can't remember which line though.  I just browse every so often to check.   Did you guys know the newer MK collection line now has that stamped on.  "Collection" on the bags.



Alright thanks. Yes, I've seen that on the newer bags.


----------



## 2 stars

myluvofbags said:


> $383.25 here's the tag



We're those other bags in mint condition?


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> We're those other bags in mint condition?



Not bad,  but not mint.  Only 2 left in Carnation and I think there were 4 when I picked up mine.  The one I chose was great.   No scratches dents or dings.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> $383.25 here's the tag



O.O I must have!!!! Which store is this??? Is that UPC the same for all quilted miranda?
It's red tags, which means if NR has extra 25% off I can get it for $300?


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> We're those other bags in mint condition?



They do have them hanging and lined up and locked at least, not just piled up in a heap.


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> O.O I must have!!!! Which store is this??? Is that UPC the same for all quilted miranda?
> It's red tags, which means if NR has extra 25% off I can get it for $300?



Here it is


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Here it is



Can you please type the UPC for me?? I can't see the numbers from the picture. Thank you >.< I can't possibility skip this good deal!!! Hopefully it's still there! I saw this at NR a while ago but it was $500 and my hubby knew I have the scarlet quilted miranda and he wouldn't let me purchase it. I guess it's meant to be and I can't get it for a cheaper price ;D


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> Can you please type the UPC for me?? I can't see the numbers from the picture. Thank you >.< I can't possibility skip this good deal!!! Hopefully it's still there! I saw this at NR a while ago but it was $500 and my hubby knew I have the scarlet quilted miranda and he wouldn't let me purchase it. I guess it's meant to be and I can't get it for a cheaper price ;D



This was a pic I took at the store.   I can't really read the upc code either.    I'll try and pull out my tag...if I can find it.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> This was a pic I took at the store.   I can't really read the upc code either.    I'll try and pull out my tag...if I can find it.




Let me know when you find it because I couldn't go to NR till Wednesday and I'm scared it will be sold out by then.


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> Let me know when you find it because I couldn't go to NR till Wednesday and I'm scared it will be sold out by then.



The UPC is the same 1 as in the previous picture she posted on pg 25. I was told since it went on clearance it's pretty much sold out.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> The UPC is the same 1 as in the previous picture she posted on pg 25. I was told since it went on clearance it's pretty much sold out.



I am quite surprised that they are still available after the last sale.
I adore that colour and size of Miranda.


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> I am quite surprised that they are still available after the last sale.
> I adore that colour and size of Miranda.



It might be due to the fact they aren't in pristine condition. The 1 I received was in pretty bad shape it actually looked like a return. It had no dust bag either.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> The UPC is the same 1 as in the previous picture she posted on pg 25. I was told since it went on clearance it's pretty much sold out.





2 stars said:


> It might be due to the fact they aren't in pristine condition. The 1 I received was in pretty bad shape it actually looked like a return. It had no dust bag either.



I see.


----------



## MKFan

2 stars said:


> It might be due to the fact they aren't in pristine condition. The 1 I received was in pretty bad shape it actually looked like a return. It had no dust bag either.



Curious if you asked them of the condition and if it had a dust bag?


----------



## myluvofbags

fabdiva said:


> I Agree ubo22.  Love the fun colors MK puts out.



Fabdiva,  how is your Miranda holding up?  Is it still structured or more slouchy?   I have been eyeing one in this print but am curious if it becomes too slouchy.


----------



## 2 stars

MKFan said:


> Curious if you asked them of the condition and if it had a dust bag?


I did not ask them for the condition of the bag or if it included a dust bag. I assumed it came with dust bag. I knew coming from NR it wouldn't be new but wasn't expecting it to be as bad as it was. I spoke with the manager at my local NR and she said a lot of times those bags don't come with dust bags.


----------



## MKFan

2 stars said:


> I did not ask them for the condition of the bag or if it included a dust bag. I assumed it came with dust bag. I knew coming from NR it wouldn't be new but wasn't expecting it to be as bad as it was. I spoke with the manager at my local NR and she said a lot of times those bags don't come with dust bags.



That's true, but spending this kind of money I still expect a dust bag and hope the condition is very good.  I always ask them when I order one, and if it doesn't they will try to get me one.


----------



## 2 stars

MKFan said:


> That's true, but spending this kind of money I still expect a dust bag and hope the condition is very good.  I always ask them when I order one, and if it doesn't they will try to get me one.



That's what I said but several other girls said because it's coming from NR at that price more than likely it won't be in good condition. The SA at NR said she was willing to give me a Kate Spade dust bag because they usually have extra ones but I decided to return the bag.


----------



## MKFan

2 stars said:


> That's what I said but several other girls said because it's coming from NR at that price more than likely it won't be in good condition. The SA at NR said she was willing to give me a Kate Spade dust bag because they usually have extra ones but I decided to return the bag.



I would have done the same thing.


----------



## fabdiva

myluvofbags said:


> Fabdiva,  how is your Miranda holding up?  Is it still structured or more slouchy?   I have been eyeing one in this print but am curious if it becomes too slouchy.


It's holding up pretty well.  I love it.  I tend to carry a lot so that may be why it still has it's shape.  But definitely not slouching.


----------



## handbagahholic

You ladies all look great with your Miranda! Can I ask was it love at first sight or did it take some getting used to? I've had mine almost a year and never carried her, I've loaded it up ready then switched, do you think I should sell? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ubo22

handbagahholic said:


> You ladies all look great with your Miranda! Can I ask was it love at first sight or did it take some getting used to? I've had mine almost a year and never carried her, I've loaded it up ready then switched, do you think I should sell?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


For me, it was love at first sight.  The shape, soft leather with suede lining, handle drop, and pure beauty of the bag sealed the deal for me.  I own two and love them both even more now after using them than the day I purchased them...one has quilting and the other is colorblocked.  If you haven't used yours in a year, then I would sell it.  It must not be  for you.


----------



## handbagahholic

ubo22 said:


> For me, it was love at first sight.  The shape, soft leather with suede lining, handle drop, and pure beauty of the bag sealed the deal for me.  I own two and love them both even more now after using them than the day I purchased them...one has quilting and the other is colorblocked.  If you haven't used yours in a year, then I would sell it.  It must not be  for you.





Thanks. I do like it but I think your 
right, it's a beautiful tan colour, do you think eBay is the right place? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ubo22

handbagahholic said:


> Thanks. I do like it but I think your
> right, it's a beautiful tan colour, do you think eBay is the right place?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Yes, eBay is a good place to sell handbags.


----------



## ilysukixD

I can't find the pink miranda  anyone have luck finding it?


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> I can't find the pink miranda  anyone have luck finding it?



The carnation Miranda? If so I have another 1 coming on Monday. Crossing fingers she isn't in the same condition as the last 1 I ordered.


----------



## ilysukixD

2 stars said:


> The carnation Miranda? If so I have another 1 coming on Monday. Crossing fingers she isn't in the same condition as the last 1 I ordered.



Can you share the UPC number? Thank you so much!!


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> Can you share the UPC number? Thank you so much!!



Look on pg.25 of this thread, myluvofbags has a picture of the tag. I used that information both times I called NR.


----------



## myluvofbags

I just couldn't resist!   This bag is adorable.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I just couldn't resist!   This bag is adorable.



Oh my goodness, I love the Ex Small, where did you find her? 
You must have gotten a good deal again!?!?

Can you let me know how you feel after using it with the long strap on one shoulder?
I find mine keeps tilting to weird shape if one one shoulder and not sure how I can resolve that problem...Mmmm....


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> I just couldn't resist!   This bag is adorable.


 
Love it!  So cute!  




coivcte said:


> Oh my goodness, I love the Ex Small, where did you find her?
> You must have gotten a good deal again!?!?
> 
> Can you let me know how you feel after using it with the long strap on one shoulder?
> I find mine keeps tilting to weird shape if one one shoulder and not sure how I can resolve that problem...Mmmm....


 
Coivcte, did you try a bag insert in the base of your x-small Miranda?  Even a piece of cardboard cut to the size of the base could work.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I just couldn't resist!   This bag is adorable.





ubo22 said:


> Love it!  So cute!
> 
> Coivcte, did you try a bag insert in the base of your x-small Miranda?  Even a piece of cardboard cut to the size of the base could work.



Hi ubo22, thank you for your suggestion.
I do use a bag organisation which helps a bit.
Then I kept the thick cardboard insert that was originally inside the Ex Small Miranda. The cardboard does give a bit of support but the shape of the bag still gets pulled when I use the long strap on one shoulder. If I carry it cross body, it's fine but I prefer the look of carrying it on one shoulder. Mmmm......

Just wondering if I'm the only one having this issue, I haven't seen anyone else complain but then not many people own the Ex Small Miranda and no review on youtube either.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I just couldn't resist!   This bag is adorable.



That's so cute!!  What color is that...Peanut??


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> That's so cute!!  What color is that...Peanut??



Yes,  it's peanut.   Didn't think I cared for it, but I kept thinking about it and finally gave in, lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> I just couldn't resist!   This bag is adorable.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Yes,  it's peanut.   Didn't think I cared for it, but I kept thinking about it and finally gave in, lol.



I thought the Ex Small Miranda in Peanut was sold out?


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I thought the Ex Small Miranda in Peanut was sold out?



I believe online was out, my sa said they had only two so I took one.  I have been going back and forth on this bag and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## myluvofbags

Vlad said:


> Please comment below!



Yes, that was one thing that bothered me about the bag when I use the strap it kinda goes sideways.   Lol.  I thought if I could get the lace in like my other miranda that would hold it in place.   But I can't shove the lace through this bag!  I know it would work cause when I tie the laces it holds the bag in place.   I might ask my husband to shove it through.   Just worried he might man handle my precious bag.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Yes,  it's peanut.   Didn't think I cared for it, but I kept thinking about it and finally gave in, lol.





myluvofbags said:


> Yes, that was one thing that bothered me about the bag when I use the strap it kinda goes sideways.   Lol.  I thought if I could get the lace in like my other miranda that would hold it in place.   But I can't shove the lace through this bag!  I know it would work cause when I tie the laces it holds the bag in place.   I might ask my husband to shove it through.   Just worried he might man handle my precious bag.



Oh I see....Mmmm.....that might work.
However I am also worried about scratching the leather or hardware as it's very tight fit.
Please let me know how you go if you are able to thread it through.


----------



## coivcte

2 stars said:


> The carnation Miranda? If so I have another 1 coming on Monday. Crossing fingers she isn't in the same condition as the last 1 I ordered.



2 stars, has your Carnation Miranda a arrived yet? 
I am dying to see more photos and your review this time


----------



## 2 stars

coivcte said:


> 2 stars, has your Carnation Miranda a arrived yet?
> I am dying to see more photos and your review this time



It arrives tomorrow.


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> It arrives tomorrow.



Yay, can't wait to see it!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, that was one thing that bothered me about the bag when I use the strap it kinda goes sideways.   Lol.  I thought if I could get the lace in like my other miranda that would hold it in place.   But I can't shove the lace through this bag!  I know it would work cause when I tie the laces it holds the bag in place.   I might ask my husband to shove it through.   Just worried he might man handle my precious bag.



I don't own the Miranda and have no way of knowing if it will work, but maybe you can apply leather conditioner on the strap and then try to thread?


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I don't own the Miranda and have no way of knowing if it will work, but maybe you can apply leather conditioner on the strap and then try to thread?



Thanks melbo,  it's the gold piece at the end that I can't get through.   I decided to leave it and tie it instead.  I was worried the gold piece would get too scratched up.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks melbo,  it's the gold piece at the end that I can't get through.   I decided to leave it and tie it instead.  I was worried the gold piece would get too scratched up.



Myluvofbags, have you used this with the long strap on the shoulder?
I'm still struggling and haven't managed to use it 

P.s. I love the charm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks melbo,  it's the gold piece at the end that I can't get through.   I decided to leave it and tie it instead.  I was worried the gold piece would get too scratched up.



It looks great! So stylish!


----------



## coivcte

Questions regarding the Carnation Quilted Miranda.
1. Is it meant to be worn over the shoulder or only for carrying by hand or on arm?
2. Does it come with care card?
3. I can see some darker patches on the pink on the front and back surface, is that dirt? Or is the colour not meant to be even?


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Questions regarding the Carnation Quilted Miranda.
> 1. Is it meant to be worn over the shoulder or only for carrying by hand or on arm?
> 2. Does it come with care card?
> 3. I can see some darker patches on the pink on the front and back surface, is that dirt? Or is the colour not meant to be even?



I use it 50/50, on my arm and shoulder.   Care card was a standard leather card.  Here is a pic outside.   There is a slight variation in color,  I think of it as a soft cloud in pink,  nothing as far as being dirt or dirty. Maybe it's shadows on the picture.  Anyway,  I'm still happy.   I love this style.   I ordered the xs in sky/nude/peanut.   Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I use it 50/50, on my arm and shoulder.   Care card was a standard leather card.  Here is a pic outside.   There is a slight variation in color,  I think of it as a soft cloud in pink,  nothing as far as being dirt or dirty. Maybe it's shadows on the picture.  Anyway,  I'm still happy.   I love this style.   I ordered the xs in sky/nude/peanut.   Will post pics when it arrives!



Actually I wasn't referring to your bag when I said the colour was uneven.
My friend in the USA has spotted this Carnation Miranda and may buy it for me.
However she tried it on her shoulder and she said its very tight fitting.
She also described the pink on the large surface area (front and back) to be blotchy. I was wondering if that's how it's meant to be or could it be from people touching it with their oily fingers etc?! Any idea myluvofbags?

BTW the pink on your Miranda just look perfect regardless indoor or outdoor, I adore it!
What?! Are you collecting Miranda? Lol....didn't you just buy the Ex S Peanut one?
Was the Sky/Nude/Peanut one on sale? If so, where?
I can't wait to see some nice photos from you


----------



## Kalos

myluvofbags said:


> I use it 50/50, on my arm and shoulder.   Care card was a standard leather card.  Here is a pic outside.   There is a slight variation in color,  I think of it as a soft cloud in pink,  nothing as far as being dirt or dirty. Maybe it's shadows on the picture.  Anyway,  I'm still happy.   I love this style.   I ordered the xs in sky/nude/peanut.   Will post pics when it arrives!




That pink colour looks gorgeous. The size is so cute too.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Actually I wasn't referring to your bag when I said the colour was uneven.
> My friend in the USA has spotted this Carnation Miranda and may buy it for me.
> However she tried it on her shoulder and she said its very tight fitting.
> She also described the pink on the large surface area (front and back) to be blotchy. I was wondering if that's how it's meant to be or could it be from people touching it with their oily fingers etc?! Any idea myluvofbags?
> 
> BTW the pink on your Miranda just look perfect regardless indoor or outdoor, I adore it!
> What?! Are you collecting Miranda? Lol....didn't you just buy the Ex S Peanut one?
> Was the Sky/Nude/Peanut one on sale? If so, where?
> I can't wait to see some nice photos from you



If it looks like brown smudges,  I would be a bit wary of that.  Maybe she can send you some pictures first,  might be helpful.   I have been wanting a light baby blue color and I think the sky color will work and I do love the miranda style.  Lol!  Not collecting,  at least not yet. I ordered it on bloomingdales with 25% off through ******.


----------



## myluvofbags

Kalos said:


> That pink colour looks gorgeous. The size is so cute too.



Thank you!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

My wife took the ex-small Miranda out today!


----------



## myluvofbags

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife took the ex-small Miranda out today!



Omg,  she looks great!   Thanks for the photo,  I'm waiting on this bag to arrive.


----------



## mashedpotato

Congrats on our purchase!  Miranda totes are definitely one of the prettiest Michael Korrs imo, can't wait to see your pictures!! So far, any plans on getting more? I would really get one for myself if not for my lack of storage space hahaha


----------



## TAZxSPIN

myluvofbags said:


> Omg,  she looks great!   Thanks for the photo,  I'm waiting on this bag to arrive.



Thank you! Can't wait to see your bag when it comes! &#128522;


----------



## ilysukixD

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife took the ex-small Miranda out today!



 Your wife is gorgeous!!! She really knows how to match!!! The bright yellow goes so well with the miranda!!! Maybe I should also pair my powder blue selma with a bright yellow dress when the weather is better here.


----------



## myluvofbags

I'm fuming right now.   This is how my miranda showed up.  Stuffing only 1/4 in the bag,  no wrapping on anything,  no cover on metal pieces, tie straps all bent...  ugh...anyhow,  I have it stuffed properly and hanging.   I'll see how it falls after a few days and decide what to do then.  Hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I'm fuming right now.   This is how my miranda showed up.  Stuffing only 1/4 in the bag,  no wrapping on anything,  no cover on metal pieces, tie straps all bent...  ugh...anyhow,  I have it stuffed properly and hanging.   I'll see how it falls after a few days and decide what to do then.  Hopefully it will be ok.



Oh geez, who does that to such a beautiful leather bag?!?!? I can feel your anger!!
Did you purchase it from a shop or Ebay? I'm surprised, what are people thinking when they package these items?!

It already look better after you added more paper stuffing. I think it will be fine but still!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Oh geez, who does that to such a beautiful leather bag?!?!? I can feel your anger!!
> Did you purchase it from a shop or Ebay? I'm surprised, what are people thinking when they package these items?!
> 
> It already look better after you added more paper stuffing. I think it will be fine but still!!!!



It was from bloomingsdale.   I know!!!  The way it was packed and shipped makes me wonder if it's "new".  It does seem to be softening up.  It's just when you are excited and in anticipation and you see this,  it kinda dampens the whole experience and I hope I don't always associate the icky feeling when I look at this bag.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I'm fuming right now.   This is how my miranda showed up.  Stuffing only 1/4 in the bag,  no wrapping on anything,  no cover on metal pieces, tie straps all bent...  ugh...anyhow,  I have it stuffed properly and hanging.   I'll see how it falls after a few days and decide what to do then.  Hopefully it will be ok.



Oh Bloomingdales?! No way!!!!! I'm shocked!!!!!!!!
Hey you did a great job, the bag looks new and "normal" now....lol.......
You should enjoy her, it's such a nice colour combo! 
I love your Miranda collection with the Carnation, Peanut and this Skye Blue 

BTW have you been using the Ex S Peanut one?
How do you carry it most of the time? 
I still need to try to tie mine the way you showed us last time, hopefully it won't keep opening and the shape will stay put.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> It was from bloomingsdale.   I know!!!  The way it was packed and shipped makes me wonder if it's "new".  It does seem to be softening up.  It's just when you are excited and in anticipation and you see this,  it kinda dampens the whole experience and I hope I don't always associate the icky feeling when I look at this bag.


Sorry to hear about your problems with Bloomingdale's.  Bloomingdale's and Macy's are affiliated companies, so tend to have similar shipping issues.  Your bag looks great, now that you've stuffed and stretched it.  Beautiful!


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> I'm fuming right now.   This is how my miranda showed up.  Stuffing only 1/4 in the bag,  no wrapping on anything,  no cover on metal pieces, tie straps all bent...  ugh...anyhow,  I have it stuffed properly and hanging.   I'll see how it falls after a few days and decide what to do then.  Hopefully it will be ok.



I had the same issue with bloomingdales, they tends to ships store displays, and that's fine, but it's stupid how they don't put stuffings or anything and put it a small gift box and causes creases on the bag. I will advise you to get a exchange or something!!!!


----------



## _jssaa

I purchased from Bloomingdales once (and never again) and received a faulty wallet. I complained to the customer service and they gave me 10% discount and an exchange. I sent the wallet back but the replacement was even worse! It was shipped with no MK packaging and no no (in a satchel travelling international  ) the strap all over and dented the wallet and I couldn't get the huge dent out. Surprised and glad your bag is smoothing out but I would def get a discount or some sort.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ilysukixD said:


> Your wife is gorgeous!!! She really knows how to match!!! The bright yellow goes so well with the miranda!!! Maybe I should also pair my powder blue selma with a bright yellow dress when the weather is better here.



Personally, I don't think yellows look good on Asians but this bright yellow dress looks great on her &#128516; You should give bright yellow a try too!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

myluvofbags said:


> I'm fuming right now.   This is how my miranda showed up.  Stuffing only 1/4 in the bag,  no wrapping on anything,  no cover on metal pieces, tie straps all bent...  ugh...anyhow,  I have it stuffed properly and hanging.   I'll see how it falls after a few days and decide what to do then.  Hopefully it will be ok.



We got ours from Bloomingdales and it had cardboard inserts to keep the shape. At least it's soft leather, so I'm sure it will be ok!


----------



## myluvofbags

TAZxSPIN said:


> We got ours from Bloomingdales and it had cardboard inserts to keep the shape. At least it's soft leather, so I'm sure it will be ok!



Yes, when I got my peanut Miranda it had the cardboard and was wrapped beautifully.   But that was in store.   Even my Carnation Miranda from Nordstrom rack was at least stuffed to hold its shape!   The leather looks better today.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems with Bloomingdale's.  Bloomingdale's and Macy's are affiliated companies, so tend to have similar shipping issues.  Your bag looks great, now that you've stuffed and stretched it.  Beautiful!



Thanks,  it's starting to look better.   I'll give it a couple days before I spray protection on it just to be sure.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Oh Bloomingdales?! No way!!!!! I'm shocked!!!!!!!!
> Hey you did a great job, the bag looks new and "normal" now....lol.......
> You should enjoy her, it's such a nice colour combo!
> I love your Miranda collection with the Carnation, Peanut and this Skye Blue
> 
> BTW have you been using the Ex S Peanut one?
> How do you carry it most of the time?
> I still need to try to tie mine the way you showed us last time, hopefully it won't keep opening and the shape will stay put.



I have been carrying it by the strap.  The way I have it tied, it's good most of the time,  as long as I close it good.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I have been carrying it by the strap.  The way I have it tied, it's good most of the time,  as long as I close it good.



Cross body or on one shoulder?


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Cross body or on one shoulder?



One shoulder.   I rarely do crossbody.   I find it weird between my boobage.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> It was from bloomingsdale.   I know!!!  The way it was packed and shipped makes me wonder if it's "new".  It does seem to be softening up.  It's just when you are excited and in anticipation and you see this,  it kinda dampens the whole experience and I hope I don't always associate the icky feeling when I look at this bag.



That's just outrageous!  I expect better from Bloomies.  But, on a positive note...Your bag looks wonderful now since you stuffed & reshaped it.  It's looking like it's suppose to, now!  You did a great job!


----------



## ilysukixD

Ladies how do you unbutton this? I try so hard but it's not working. I'm going to stop before I do any more damage.


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> Ladies how do you unbutton this? I try so hard but it's not working. I'm going to stop before I do any more damage.
> View attachment 2954883



It's a bit of work.   You have to wiggle it out at an angle utilizing the straight cut part as a widener.  It's cause the leather is really thick.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> It's a bit of work.   You have to wiggle it out at an angle utilizing the straight cut part as a widener.  It's cause the leather is really thick.




X.X I took me nearly 5 minutes to get out and took me another 10 minutes to get it in. I stretched the hole so much it's looks so stretched out now, but it's okay at least I got it in >.<"


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> X.X I took me nearly 5 minutes to get out and took me another 10 minutes to get it in. I stretched the hole so much it's looks so stretched out now, but it's okay at least I got it in >.<"



I know,  it was a battle!   Push the stretched leather part down.   It should go back down and be ok.  Mine was fine after.


----------



## melbo

Love all the feedback on the Miranda. When I get one I'll be using this thread as reference! &#128522;


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Love all the feedback on the Miranda. When I get one I'll be using this thread as reference! &#128522;



Any time soon?! 
Love to see new Miranda photos and feedbacks here!!!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Any time soon?!
> Love to see new Miranda photos and feedbacks here!!!



I'm on the lookout for a black one that's well prices. Would like in small or medium. I'm going to drop serious hits to DH because I would die if he gave it to me &#128525;&#128525;&#128566;


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> I'm on the lookout for a black one that's well prices. Would like in small or medium. I'm going to drop serious hits to DH because I would die if he gave it to me &#128525;&#128525;&#128566;



Sharing this to tempt you 
Today is the first time I took it out since I purchased it back in Dec.14.
Still not 100% sure if I want to keep it as the leather is so smooth and delicate.
To be honest, after using it today, it may be very difficult to let it go. 
I think I'm spoilt by Saffiano leather....something I never have to baby and worry about.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Sharing this to tempt you
> Today is the first time I took it out since I purchased it back in Dec.14.
> Still not 100% sure if I want to keep it as the leather is so smooth and delicate.
> To be honest, after using it today, it may be very difficult to let it go.
> I think I'm spoilt by Saffiano leather....something I never have to baby and worry about.



Oh my gosh, you are cruel!! She is lovely! You know, I used to be scared of anything other than saffiano, but after purchasing my hammy traveler I got over that fear. She's also made of calf leather. She got scratched with my Alex and Ani bracelets but after applying leather conditioner it "healed". I even got dye transfer off with the conditioner! I baby it so much and don't mind because it's love &#128527;&#128522;
Don't let go of your Mirada! Condition her and enjoy her! Maybe you could buy another bag in calf skin so you can get used to the leather? I find that in my case, it helped me immensely.
P. S. My Sophie is also made out of calf leather and I didn't even hesitate. I got over the fear and so can you! :-P &#10084;&#128522;


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Oh my gosh, you are cruel!! She is lovely! You know, I used to be scared of anything other than saffiano, but after purchasing my hammy traveler I got over that fear. She's also made of calf leather. She got scratched with my Alex and Ani bracelets but after applying leather conditioner it "healed". I even got dye transfer off with the conditioner! I baby it so much and don't mind because it's love &#128527;&#128522;
> Don't let go of your Mirada! Condition her and enjoy her! Maybe you could buy another bag in calf skin so you can get used to the leather? I find that in my case, it helped me immensely.
> P. S. My Sophie is also made out of calf leather and I didn't even hesitate. I got over the fear and so can you! :-P &#10084;&#128522;



You are very pretty and I love your bags! 
I also bought something micro stud and haven't used it yet, due to fear.
Yes I need to get use to my Miranda leather. It's great reassurance to know that the leather conditioner will help minor scratches. I also bought the Apple product to use on my Miranda (cleaner and conditioner). I got the MK spray for protectant. 

The next bag to unwrap will be my microstud, maybe next week.
If I do take it out then I will post a photo. Excited and feels like Xmas!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> You are very pretty and I love your bags!
> I also bought something micro stud and haven't used it yet, due to fear.
> Yes I need to get use to my Miranda leather. It's great reassurance to know that the leather conditioner will help minor scratches. I also bought the Apple product to use on my Miranda (cleaner and conditioner). I got the MK spray for protectant.
> 
> The next bag to unwrap will be my microstud, maybe next week.
> If I do take it out then I will post a photo. Excited and feels like Xmas!



Thank you for the compliment, you are very kind! Your bags are gorgeous as well &#128522;
Please do use your Miranda!  The Apple conditioner works so well. MK has a year warranty so if something were to happen I'd rather know before it's over. Only by using it can i decide how it holds up.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Sharing this to tempt you
> Today is the first time I took it out since I purchased it back in Dec.14.
> Still not 100% sure if I want to keep it as the leather is so smooth and delicate.
> To be honest, after using it today, it may be very difficult to let it go.
> I think I'm spoilt by Saffiano leather....something I never have to baby and worry about.



Finally get to see your Miranda.   This color combo is really pretty.   You should definitely keep it and use it.


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Thank you for the compliment, you are very kind! Your bags are gorgeous as well &#128522;
> Please do use your Miranda!  The Apple conditioner works so well. MK has a year warranty so if something were to happen I'd rather know before it's over. Only by using it can i decide how it holds up.



I'm in Sydney Australia and hope the bags won't have problem.
This Ex Small Miranda I purchased from NM, imagine if something goes wrong...

My Medium Selma in Mandarin was purchased here in Australia and we only get 6 months warranty. I have had it for more than that and it's holding up so well.

You are so right that I should test these babies out before it reaches its warranty period.
Never thought of that and thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Finally get to see your Miranda.   This color combo is really pretty.   You should definitely keep it and use it.



Lol....yes finally! I have been taking it in and out of the dust bag.
Tried it many times at home and unsure of how to wear it without the shape changing.
I think the strap is a little too long for me (carried on one shoulder) as I'm only 147 cm tall. 
I will need to get use the smooth delicate leather, always worried and checking it.

Thank you for showing me photos of how you tie yours to make it stay closed.
Are you worried that the knot will ruin the leather on the tie strips in the long run?
Trying to figure out if there is a better way to make it stay put as my knot still gets loose at times. And it's not that easy to get things in and out of the bag at the moment.

I think the bag is totally out of my comfort zone and therefore it took me four months to break it out!


----------



## melbo

She's here!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> She's here!!!



Open!!!  Let's see!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Lol....yes finally! I have been taking it in and out of the dust bag.
> Tried it many times at home and unsure of how to wear it without the shape changing.
> I think the strap is a little too long for me (carried on one shoulder) as I'm only 147 cm tall.
> I will need to get use the smooth delicate leather, always worried and checking it.
> 
> Thank you for showing me photos of how you tie yours to make it stay closed.
> Are you worried that the knot will ruin the leather on the tie strips in the long run?
> Trying to figure out if there is a better way to make it stay put as my knot still gets loose at times. And it's not that easy to get things in and out of the bag at the moment.
> 
> I think the bag is totally out of my comfort zone and therefore it took me four months to break it out!



I think it is a great bag and will age nicely.   Pretty sure the knot will stay in that shape but it's ok to me cause I plan on keeping it that way.   It's like a slip knot for me in which I can open and close my bag fairly easy.  I do tighten it every so often.  I think it just takes getting used to.  With such a beautiful bag,  I'm sure you'll get used to it.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> She's here!!!



Let's see.


----------



## melbo

The first thing I noticed was how amazing she smelled! Rich and luxurious! Leather is sooo soft and gorgeous! She was a store display, so hardware is a little more scratched than I would have liked, so seller adjusted the price. Apparently seller had in stock for a while so she was willing to negotiate . Scratches don't look as bad as they do in the pictures, so I can live with them. Got the color and size I was looking for. I am ecstatic!!


----------



## melbo

Here's another one pic. Chilling on the table while I do computer work. I want a whole collection of Miranda's.. One is not enough!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> The first thing I noticed was how amazing she smelled! Rich and luxurious! Leather is sooo soft and gorgeous! She was a store display, so hardware is a little more scratched than I would have liked, but for $275 how could I say no??? Apparently seller had in stock for a while so she was willing to negotiate . Scratches don't look as bad as they do in the pictures, so I can live with them. Got the color and size I was looking for. I am ecstatic!!



WOW $275 is a steal for a Miranda. Congrats she is lovely!


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> WOW $275 is a steal for a Miranda. Congrats she is lovely!



Seller lives a couple hours away, so shipping was adjusted. She was super accomodating. The only thing the bag didn't have is care card, but she still has the price tag and I feel like that's more important. &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> She's here!!!


 


melbo said:


> The first thing I noticed was how amazing she smelled! Rich and luxurious! Leather is sooo soft and gorgeous! She was a store display, so hardware is a little more scratched than I would have liked, so seller adjusted the price. Apparently seller had in stock for a while so she was willing to negotiate . Scratches don't look as bad as they do in the pictures, so I can live with them. Got the color and size I was looking for. I am ecstatic!!


 


melbo said:


> Here's another one pic. Chilling on the table while I do computer work. I want a whole collection of Miranda's.. One is not enough!


 


melbo said:


> Seller lives a couple hours away, so shipping was adjusted. She was super accomodating. The only thing the bag didn't have is care card, but she still has the price tag and I feel like that's more important. &#55357;&#56842;


Melbo, congratulations on your new Miranda.  She's so pretty and exactly what you wanted.  Great price, too.  Next, we need mod shots!  LOL!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Melbo, congratulations on your new Miranda.  She's so pretty and exactly what you wanted.  Great price, too.  Next, we need mod shots!  LOL!



Thank you, Ubo22. You along with the other ladies in this forum influenced me to make this purchase. 
She has a few light scratches on the leather, but they aren't so bad. . My new Sophie has some and I payed more!




I've learned to make exceptions for certain things and not be as picky.
 I will definitely post mod shots. Maybe this weekend  &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Thank you, Ubo22. You along with the other ladies in this forum influenced me to make this purchase.
> She has a few light scratches on the leather, but they aren't so bad. . My new Sophie has some and I payed more!
> View attachment 2965326
> 
> View attachment 2965325
> 
> I've learned to make exceptions for certain things and not be as picky.
> I will definitely post mod shots. Maybe this weekend  &#128522;


My preloved black one had a few light scratches, too, but they seemed to disappear with some leather conditioner.  Soft leather is so beautiful and won't be perfect forever.  That's why I like it...it has some character and gets softer and more beautiful, in my opinion, over time.  Enjoy your gorgeous, new bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Here's another one pic. Chilling on the table while I do computer work. I want a whole collection of Miranda's.. One is not enough!



Oh wow,  she's beautiful!   What a great price and it came with cardboard inserts unlike mine!  Congrats and enjoy her, I'm sure she won't be your last one!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Oh wow,  she's beautiful!   What a great price and it came with cardboard inserts unlike mine!  Congrats and enjoy her, I'm sure she won't be your last one!



Thank you! I'm hoping to add more to my collection in the future &#128522;


----------



## melbo

I'm itching to show my Miranda to everyone but no one would appreciate her worth. I'm soo glad I'm a part of this forum. I would drive my DH crazy with my love affair of bags. Lol.


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Seller lives a couple hours away, so shipping was adjusted. She was super accomodating. The only thing the bag didn't have is care card, but she still has the price tag and I feel like that's more important. &#128522;



Under $300?!?!  Wow....if she has another one, I'm super interested but I'm in Australia.

Hey good that you brought up the care card. I have this question in my mind for ages but forgot to ask. Does Miranda totes come with care card at all? 
I think my Ex Small from NM  did not have a care card?!?! Ubo22, would you have an idea?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Under $300?!?!  Wow....if she has another one, I'm super interested but I'm in Australia.
> 
> Hey good that you brought up the care card. I have this question in my mind for ages but forgot to ask. Does Miranda totes come with care card at all?
> I think my Ex Small from NM  did not have a care card?!?! Ubo22, would you have an idea?


My large colorblock Miranda came with a leather care card.  My other Miranda was preloved, so I don't know about that one.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Under $300?!?!  Wow....if she has another one, I'm super interested but I'm in Australia.
> 
> Hey good that you brought up the care card. I have this question in my mind for ages but forgot to ask. Does Miranda totes come with care card at all?
> I think my Ex Small from NM  did not have a care card?!?! Ubo22, would you have an idea?



Two of mine came with care cards one did not.   She scored with the price she got.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I'm itching to show my Miranda to everyone but no one would appreciate her worth. I'm soo glad I'm a part of this forum. I would drive my DH crazy with my love affair of bags. Lol.



Me too.   I love this forum and we do appreciate her worth and understand your love affair of bags!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Two of mine came with care cards one did not.   She scored with the price she got.



I will need to double check mine.
I understand if the NR one has no care card.
How about the Ex Small from Bloomingdales?


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Two of mine came with care cards one did not.   She scored with the price she got.



Wow, I can't believe I got a medium! These inconsistencies turned out to be a good thing, at least in my case! 




myluvofbags said:


> Me too.   I love this forum and we do appreciate her worth and understand your love affair of bags!



So many pros to being on this forum and only one con. At this point I can afford my bags so happiness is priority &#128522;.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> I will need to double check mine.
> I understand if the NR one has no care card.
> How about the Ex Small from Bloomingdales?



The one from bloomingdales is actually the one that did not come with one.


----------



## melbo

You know what, with all the mix up on sizes I'm thinking of purchasing both Medium and Large for the purpose of comparing. Need to run by DH first or he might get a heart attack!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> They listed mine as small because she's 10.5/11". Zappos lists their medium as 12&#8220; and large as 13". Depth climbs up 1/2". So if medium is 6.5" large is 7" then mine could still be a small??


 
This is your quote from the Show Us Your MK Bags thread.  



melbo said:


> You know what, with all the mix up on sizes I'm thinking of purchasing both Medium and Large for the purpose of comparing. Need to run by DH first or he might get a heart attack!


FYI, large is humongous due to its 7 inch depth.  I use mine mostly as a travel tote and when I need a large, soft, flexible, leather tote to overstuff.  My large Mirandas are my biggest MK bags by far.

So now I'm thinking that MK discontinued the small tote and replaced it with the x-small tote with the shoulder strap. 

~ 13" x 13.5" x 7" = large
~ 11" x 12" x 6" = medium (or no size specified; some retailers label this large; depth is sometimes 6.5")
~ 10.5" x 11" x 6" = small (not currently being sold at retailers)
~ 8.5" x 9" x 5.5" = x-small w/shoulder strap


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> The only Miranda tote with a shoulder strap is the x-small.  The other Mirandas with the shoulder strap are the new Miranda satchels with the zip top.


I know but this bag is giving me hope &#128522;
 11"W X 9.5"H X 6"D
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...0770545&Ntt=Miranda&N=306622829&bmUID=kOZuDCq


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> This is your quote from the Show Us Your MK Bags thread.
> 
> 
> FYI, large is humongous due to its 7 inch depth.  I use mine mostly as a travel tote and when I need a large, soft, flexible, leather tote to overstuff.  My large Mirandas are my biggest MK bags by far.
> 
> So now I'm thinking that MK discontinued the small tote and replaced it with the x-small tote with the shoulder strap.
> 
> ~ 13" x 13.5" x 7" = large
> ~ 11" x 12" x 6" = medium (or no size specified; some retailers label this large; depth is sometimes 6.5")
> ~ 10.5" x 11" x 6" = small (not currently being sold at retailers)
> ~ 8.5" x 9" x 5.5" = x-small w/shoulder strap



Wonderful! Looks like we're figuring this out. I only wanted to buy so I could take comparison pics and then return. No way would I have 3 Mirandas in black! Hehe. Sophie has 7" depth and I love that, but she isn't that tall. Medium is the most I would go on the Miranda.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I know but this bag is giving me hope &#65533;&#65533;
> 11"W X 9.5"H X 6"D
> http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306622829&productCode=0400086854595&R=888318389969&P_name=Michael+Kors&sid=61429110770545&Ntt=Miranda&N=306622829&bmUID=kOZuDCq


That's the x-small tote.  I'm not convinced those are the right measurements, though.  Sometimes they include the wings in the width measurement and round the depth measurement up to the nearest inch.  And sometimes they measure the height to where the top flap folds and not to the top of the front piece of leather.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> That's the x-small tote.  I'm not convinced those are the right measurements, though.  Sometimes they include the wings in the width measurement and round the depth measurement up to the nearest inch.



That's what I thought. They can't really add a strap to the regular sized Miranda because the leather would tear. They'd have to add extra leather/padding and it would take away from the simplistic look. The Miranda Satchel must be their answer to their strap "demand".


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> That's what I thought. They can't really add a strap to the regular sized Miranda because the leather would tear. They'd have to add extra leather/padding and it would take away from the simplistic look. The Miranda Satchel must be their answer to their strap "demand".


I'm not sure how in demand the Miranda satchel is/was.  I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> I'm not sure how in demand the Miranda satchel is/was.  I haven't heard much about it.



Yeah, I'm not a fan of it myself.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> I'm not sure how in demand the Miranda satchel is/was.  I haven't heard much about it.



I saw the new one IRL and something about it I don't care for.   I like the idea of a zipper closure but I think it looks odd on this style bag.  I'm sure a lot of people would appreciate it though.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> That small Miranda is really pretty large compared to all the other bags.  Great comparisons!



I have her really stuffed. Maybe I should remove some stuffing? &#128560;&#128531;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I have her really stuffed. Maybe I should remove some stuffing? &#128560;&#128531;


No, no, no...keep her stuffed!  That's the best way to take care of her.  I was just commenting that the small Miranda is pretty large compared to other MMK bags.  Your comparisons thread is awesome!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> No, no, no...keep her stuffed!  That's the best way to take care of her.  I was just commenting that the small Miranda is pretty large compared to other MMK bags.  Your comparisons thread is awesome!



TY and just want to make sure I'm doing it right. Would hate to bust her seams or stretch out her leather... Eeek!


----------



## melbo

I found an old listing of my Miranda! She was listed as " Trapeze Tote". My tag matches the ID# on the site!  Only difference is the stitching on the back of mine goes vertical and not horizontal like the stock pic. Good to know there is a trace of her existence, lol! I can finally be at peace &#128522;&#128568;
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10640495.aspx


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I found an old listing of my Miranda! She was listed as " Trapeze Tote". My tag matches the ID# on the site!  Only difference is the stitching on the back of mine goes vertical and not horizontal like the stock pic. Good to know there is a trace of her existence, lol! I can finally be at peace &#128522;&#128568;
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10640495.aspx


So the small actually existed at one time.  I thought so!  Good to know.


----------



## melbo

helenNZ said:


> i agree with what *valerieb *has said! good luck!!!



Proof! Lol. There's an orange one on eBay that's listed as a medium but according to this, she's a small. http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10705021.aspx
Tag matches ID #, same as mine. I wasn't able to prove it till now.  *Patting myself on the back *


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I know but this bag is giving me hope &#128522;
> 11"W X 9.5"H X 6"D
> http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...0770545&Ntt=Miranda&N=306622829&bmUID=kOZuDCq


 


ubo22 said:


> That's the x-small tote.  I'm not convinced those are the right measurements, though.  Sometimes they include the wings in the width measurement and round the depth measurement up to the nearest inch.  And sometimes they measure the height to where the top flap folds and not to the top of the front piece of leather.


 


melbo said:


> That's what I thought. They can't really add a strap to the regular sized Miranda because the leather would tear. They'd have to add extra leather/padding and it would take away from the simplistic look. The Miranda Satchel must be their answer to their strap "demand".


Melbo, I just looked at this again because it's a part of Saks' F&F sale.  Comparing to how they measured the other size Mirandas, it looks like it is really 11" x 11.5" x 6" which is close to how we measured the medium size.  Because it is sueded snakeskin, it is the same retail price as my large calfskin leather Miranda.  I don't know why they've labeled it a small, and I don't know how they've added a shoulder strap to a Miranda that size.  Weird.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Melbo, I just looked at this again because it's a part of Saks' F&F sale.  Comparing to how they measured the other size Mirandas, it looks like it is really 11" x 11.5" x 6" which is close to how we measured the medium size.  Because it is sueded snakeskin, it is the same retail price as my large calfskin leather Miranda.  I don't know why they've labeled it a small, and I don't know how they've added a shoulder strap to a Miranda that size.  Weird.



Who knows why they do anything! Lol. I'm not into snakeskin (yet?) but maybe they changed the manufacturing process so the shoulder strap could hold more weight? It is strange.


----------



## 2 stars

I need your opinions. I've been debating since yesterday about ordering the vanilla ex-small miranda from Saks Fifth Avenue friends and family sale. The  possibility of color transfer has held me from purchasing it. Also what color clothing can you match a bag this color with? I'm pretty sure it's safe to say nothing dark colored. Should I pull the trigger or wait for another offer to pop up. 

I was going to order the black but it's on pre-order and does not qualify for the discount


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I need your opinions. I've been debating since yesterday about ordering the vanilla ex-small miranda from Saks Fifth Avenue friends and family sale. The  possibility of color transfer has held me from purchasing it. Also what color clothing can you match a bag this color with? I'm pretty sure it's safe to say nothing dark colored. Should I pull the trigger or wait for another offer to pop up.
> 
> I was going to order the black but it's on pre-order and does not qualify for the discount



Why don't you order the Vanilla and see it for yourself? &#128539; if you don't like it you can return, no? It's not the same until you see it IRL. Vanilla is gorgeous! I was scared with my peanut /nude Selma, but fell in love once I had her in my hands. The Super sale is so worth a try!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Why don't you order the Vanilla and see it for yourself? &#128539; if you don't like it you can return, no? It's not the same until you see it IRL. Vanilla is gorgeous! I was scared with my peanut /nude Selma, but fell in love once I had her in my hands. The Super sale is so worth a try!



I was thinking about doing that but was really hoping they could locate a black one for me but no luck. I'm just so frightened to get color transfer or anything really on it. I'd probably have a heart attack.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I was thinking about doing that but was really hoping they could locate a black one for me but no luck. I'm just so frightened to get color transfer or anything really on it. I'd probably have a heart attack.



Lol, I feel you! It's a very real thing. You're the only one that can make that choice. &#128524;


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I was thinking about doing that but was really hoping they could locate a black one for me but no luck. I'm just so frightened to get color transfer or anything really on it. I'd probably have a heart attack.



Ps. Check Neiman Marcus. They're having a promotional thing going on and there's 8% cash back. The black miranda qualifies for the double gift card prom.


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Ps. Check Neiman Marcus. They're having a promotional thing going on and there's 8% cash back. The black miranda qualifies for the double gift card prom.



Thanks. The Saks Fifth Ave is such a better deal. If only the black miranda qualified for the sale.


----------



## MKbaglover

Large python Miranda totes on sale at The Outnet for 60-65% off along with other Michael Kors range bags.   May only be of use for the UK, selling out fast as I look.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Thanks. The Saks Fifth Ave is such a better deal. If only the black miranda qualified for the sale.



I know &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## 2 stars

Have you guys seen the new mirandas?

Medium dessert (looks like vanilla wings, luggage middle maybe, and brown handles ghw)
Ex-small slate (white wings, grey middle, black straps and handle with shw)


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Have you guys seen the new mirandas?
> 
> Medium dessert (looks like vanilla wings, luggage middle maybe, and brown handles ghw)
> Ex-small slate (white wings, grey middle, black straps and handle with shw)



I saw those and really dig the xs Miranda in Slate &#128518;


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> I saw those and really dig the xs Miranda in Slate &#128518;



I'm not sure how I feel about them. Not really into the whole color block at the moment maybe 1 day. I feel like they are harder to match with clothing. I like that it has shw


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about them. Not really into the whole color block at the moment maybe 1 day. I feel like they are harder to match with clothing. I like that it has shw



I know.. That hardware is beautiful! Grey white and black... Perfect neutrals, lol! That's 98% of my wardrobe, it would fit right in....&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> Have you guys seen the new mirandas?
> 
> Medium dessert (looks like vanilla wings, luggage middle maybe, and brown handles ghw)
> Ex-small slate (white wings, grey middle, black straps and handle with shw)



Loving the slate color!   Omg, I'm in trouble now! Lol!


----------



## ubo22

2 stars said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about them. Not really into the whole color block at the moment maybe 1 day. I feel like they are harder to match with clothing. I like that it has shw


If you have the colors in the colorblock in other parts of your wardrobe, it should fit right in.  Otherwise, I prefer less contrasting, neutral colors in a colorblock for more versatility.


----------



## Pinkalicious

So pretty!! I prefer less contrast in colorblock too. But the Miranda is such a great looking bag. Would love to see more mod pics  (since I can't buy any new bags, just want to see others enjoy this bag!)


----------



## melbo

Here you are girls! Gym clothes and running shoes. I can't believe I'm wearing my Miranda for the first time in this outfit lol &#128513;! Ubo22 and cdtracing, you two are next! No need for mod shots but post some pics to give me an idea of the final look &#128516;&#128521;
P. S. Those jcpenney mirrors are ugh!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Here you are girls! Gym clothes and running shoes. I can't believe I'm wearing my Miranda for the first time in this outfit lol &#128513;! Ubo22 and cdtracing, you two are next! No need for mod shots but post some pics to give me an idea of the final look &#128516;&#128521;
> P. S. Those jcpenney mirrors are ugh!



I love love love love the Miranda! Surprisingly looks great even with gym clothes!
This is the small? Love the size too...such a great choice. have you worn your Sophie yet Melbo? I also love that bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Here you are girls! Gym clothes and running shoes. I can't believe I'm wearing my Miranda for the first time in this outfit lol [emoji16]! Ubo22 and cdtracing, you two are next! No need for mod shots but post some pics to give me an idea of the final look [emoji1][emoji6]
> P. S. Those jcpenney mirrors are ugh!




The Miranda looks chic with any outfit!!! Very cute....[emoji3]


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> I love love love love the Miranda! Surprisingly looks great even with gym clothes!
> This is the small? Love the size too...such a great choice. have you worn your Sophie yet Melbo? I also love that bag.


TY, Pinkalicious.
 I have super sad news. I won't be keeping my Sophie. I carried her for one day and she was beautiful. The thing is that she came with some deep scratches, and at first I thought the leather cleaner would softer them out. It's been close to a month and they look the same. If I would have gotten her cheaper I could look the other way, but it started to feel like buyers remorse. Michael Kors wasn't able to replace because they sold out, so I'm sending her off for a refund. It was a very long hard choice, but in the end those scratches would have bothered me. I wanted her for my camera gear but that bag is too expensive for that. I could buy a new lens with that money. It's a very sad goodbye. 






keishapie1973 said:


> The Miranda looks chic with any outfit!!! Very cute....[emoji3]


Thank you! I would normally try to dress this bag up but the girls told me it would look great with yoga pants, so I said I'll do it but you girls must do something similar.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Here you are girls! Gym clothes and running shoes. I can't believe I'm wearing my Miranda for the first time in this outfit lol &#55357;&#56833;! Ubo22 and cdtracing, you two are next! No need for mod shots but post some pics to give me an idea of the final look &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56841;
> P. S. Those jcpenney mirrors are ugh!


Fabulous! :urock:  You look great carrying that black Miranda wearing yoga pants and gym clothes!   I told you so.  That bag can be worn with absolutely anything and will look good.  I haven't used my black quilted Miranda lately, but am hoping to pull out my shell/suntan color block one soon (when this weather finally gets nicer).  I'll try to take some more pictures for you then.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Fabulous! :urock:  You look great carrying that black Miranda wearing yoga pants and gym clothes!   I told you so.  That bag can be worn with absolutely anything and will look good.  I haven't used my black quilted Miranda lately, but am hoping to pull out my shell/suntan color block one soon (when this weather finally gets nicer).  I'll try to take some more pictures for you then.



Yay!!! &#127881;&#128516;


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> TY, Pinkalicious.
> I have super sad news. I won't be keeping my Sophie. I carried her for one day and she was beautiful. The thing is that she came with some deep scratches, and at first I thought the leather cleaner would softer them out. It's been close to a month and they look the same. If I would have gotten her cheaper I could look the other way, but it started to feel like buyers remorse. Michael Kors wasn't able to replace because they sold out, so I'm sending her off for a refund. It was a very long hard choice, but in the end those scratches would have bothered me. I wanted her for my camera gear but that bag is too expensive for that. I could buy a new lens with that money. It's a very sad goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I would normally try to dress this bag up but the girls told me it would look great with yoga pants, so I said I'll do it but you girls must do something similar.




Aww sorry to hear that! I still love the Sophie but I know how hard it is to overlook  things when you paid a lot for the bag. I had to exchange my Colette twice due to defects and I'm still worried but I love the style so I can live with it. I want a Sophie in the future, the soft leather is really gorgeous. But since the Miranda is also black I think it was a good choice to send Sophie back! I prefer Miranda


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Aww sorry to hear that! I still love the Sophie but I know how hard it is to overlook  things when you paid a lot for the bag. I had to exchange my Colette twice due to defects and I'm still worried but I love the style so I can live with it. I want a Sophie in the future, the soft leather is really gorgeous. But since the Miranda is also black I think it was a good choice to send Sophie back! I prefer Miranda



I just dropped her off at the PO. Surprisingly, I'm not feeling regret. I'm hoping the Camden fills the hole Sophie left. My Miranda is the only black bag I have and somehow it seems right &#128522;.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I just dropped her off at the PO. Surprisingly, I'm not feeling regret. I'm hoping the Camden fills the hole Sophie left. My Miranda is the only black bag I have and somehow it seems right [emoji4].




That's the best feeling! That's when you know you made the right choice. Same thing happened for me and pale pink and blossom. At the time I thought I would feel regret in taking it back but When I finally did and when I got blush I was finally content! 

Can't wait to see the Camden! I'm loving soft leather lately.


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> That's the best feeling! That's when you know you made the right choice. Same thing happened for me and pale pink and blossom. At the time I thought I would feel regret in taking it back but When I finally did and when I got blush I was finally content!
> 
> Can't wait to see the Camden! I'm loving soft leather lately.



Omg, yes! I need something squishy and soft. My Miranda holds her structure pretty well, but I want something that has lots of folds. 
PS. Would love something that looked as cute as this puppy! Omg, so adorbs! I just want to squish it's cheeks! I don't want something made from this dog! Just had to put that disclaimer, lol.


----------



## melbo

Look at this Miranda! It doesn't look like it has the middle zippered compartment. The strap buckles are sewed at the sides. What do you girls think? 
http://m.shopbop.com/large-satchel-...&currencyCode=USD&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.3852549


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Look at this Miranda! It doesn't look like it has the middle zippered compartment. The strap buckles are sewed at the sides. What do you girls think?
> http://m.shopbop.com/large-satchel-...&currencyCode=USD&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.3852549


What is the bag lining?


----------



## melbo

vanilla_addict said:


> i'd say chanel "what ever it is u choose!"..
> but the LV shoes are
> but i am sorry i am not a fan of epi at all



I'm not sure. It says suede, but it's obvious it has something else. They just don't mention what... Or maybe I missed it?


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Here you are girls! Gym clothes and running shoes. I can't believe I'm wearing my Miranda for the first time in this outfit lol &#128513;! Ubo22 and cdtracing, you two are next! No need for mod shots but post some pics to give me an idea of the final look &#128516;&#128521;
> P. S. Those jcpenney mirrors are ugh!



OMG!!  You look awesome!  That Miranda looks wonderful with your gym clothes!  Well...now I have to decide what bag to use.  I don't have a Miranda (wish I did) so I'll have to use my Hamilton tote or maybe my snake embossed Hudson my son gave me for Christmas.  Maybe my croc Dillon would work.  Oh decisions, decisions.  Give me a couple of days to figure out which one to use.  LOL


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!  You look awesome!  That Miranda looks wonderful with your gym clothes!  Well...now I have to decide what bag to use.  I don't have a Miranda (wish I did) so I'll have to use my Hamilton tote or maybe my snake embossed Hudson my son gave me for Christmas.  Maybe my croc Dillon would work.  Oh decisions, decisions.  Give me a couple of days to figure out which one to use.  LOL



TY! Lol lol, yes, choose something that you wouldn't usually pair together. :-P


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> What is the bag lining?



+1, it doesn't look like suede.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> +1, it doesn't look like suede.



I looked at everything and the last picture isnt a Miranda. They made a mistake in the listing. Awww!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Here you are girls! Gym clothes and running shoes. I can't believe I'm wearing my Miranda for the first time in this outfit lol &#128513;! Ubo22 and cdtracing, you two are next! No need for mod shots but post some pics to give me an idea of the final look &#128516;&#128521;
> P. S. Those jcpenney mirrors are ugh!


You look too good to go to the gym!!! LOL  Your bag looks great on you-pretty!!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> You look too good to go to the gym!!! LOL  Your bag looks great on you-pretty!!



Lol! The girls made me do it, hehe. Love my Miranda! She's the perfect size.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Heres a blogger I follow named beth. Her blog is called seersucker &saddles, she lives in lexington, ky, horse country-hence the name. Check out her beautiful miranda bucket


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Heres a blogger I follow named beth. Her blog is called seersucker &saddles, she lives in lexington, ky, horse country-hence the name. Check out her beautiful miranda bucket



It looks gorgeous and that's a beautiful picture! I've seen the Miranda dresses up and down and it still looks fabulous! I'm more of a dressed up kind of girl with my Miranda cuz I got other bags for my casual looks. &#128518;


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Heres a blogger I follow named beth. Her blog is called seersucker &saddles, she lives in lexington, ky, horse country-hence the name. Check out her beautiful miranda bucket


So I had to check out her blog...the bday outfit she posted on the 27th so darn CUTE!...and those shoes...LOVE!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BeachBagGal said:


> So I had to check out her blog...the bday outfit she posted on the 27th so darn CUTE!...and those shoes...LOVE!!



She loves MK and that's how i found her blog. She always looks well put together and mixes high and low end. I'm a mixer too. Because shes less than 100 miles away from me I can go to her blog for ideas when I'm stumped on what to wear because our seasons are exactly the same. I can't do that with someone who lives in San Diego in winter months LOL!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Heres a blogger I follow named beth. Her blog is called seersucker &saddles, she lives in lexington, ky, horse country-hence the name. Check out her beautiful miranda bucket


 


BAGLADY 3375 said:


> She loves MK and that's how i found her blog. She always looks well put together and mixes high and low end. I'm a mixer too. Because shes less than 100 miles away from me I can go to her blog for ideas when I'm stumped on what to wear because our seasons are exactly the same. I can't do that with someone who lives in San Diego in winter months LOL!


Baglady 3375, I love her blog, too!  She has a pearl grey Miranda and now the sky blue bucket bag.  Love her style!  I purchased my first Miranda after seeing her in action on her blog with hers!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Here you are girls! Gym clothes and running shoes. I can't believe I'm wearing my Miranda for the first time in this outfit lol &#65533;&#65533;! Ubo22 and cdtracing, you two are next! No need for mod shots but post some pics to give me an idea of the final look &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> P. S. Those jcpenney mirrors are ugh!



It looks fabulous! 
I need a miranda in my life.

This is off topic but are you hispanic?


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> It looks fabulous!
> I need a miranda in my life.
> 
> This is off topic but are you hispanic?



TY! And to answer your question I am


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> TY! And to answer your question I am



Thought so but just had to ask. 
Btw I hope you didn't mind me asking.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Thought so but just had to ask.
> Btw I hope you didn't mind me asking.



I don't mind.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> Baglady 3375, I love her blog, too!  She has a pearl grey Miranda and now the sky blue bucket bag.  Love her style!  I purchased my first Miranda after seeing her in action on her blog with hers!



That's so cool! Her girls are adorable. I like that she includes them in her blog and they are stylish little buggers too. Beth and I actually own a lot of the same stuff so its fun to see items you own on someone else styled a different way. Its endless options-BONUS!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Here you are girls! Gym clothes and running shoes. I can't believe I'm wearing my Miranda for the first time in this outfit lol &#128513;! Ubo22 and cdtracing, you two are next! No need for mod shots but post some pics to give me an idea of the final look &#128516;&#128521;
> P. S. Those jcpenney mirrors are ugh!



OK, Melbo.  I always hold up my end of a challenge.  Now I don't own a Miranda....yet.  But here's me with my Python Hudson with Yoga pant, tank top, over shirt, & tennis shoes.  I left the range & stopped by Macy's to have a look-see & take these pics.  Man, I need to get to the gym. lol   I even pommed & blinged her up for you!  

And I take crappy pictures with this phone.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> OK, Melbo.  I always hold up my end of a challenge.  Now I don't own a Miranda....yet.  But here's me with my Python Hudson with Yoga pant, tank top, over shirt, & tennis shoes.  I left the range & stopped by Macy's to have a look-see & take these pics.  Man, I need to get to the gym. lol   I even pommed & blinged her up for you!
> 
> And I take crappy pictures with this phone.


cdtracing, you look great in your black yoga attire with that gorgeous bag!  Python looks good with anything!  Love the furball, too!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> cdtracing, you look great in your black yoga attire with that gorgeous bag!  Python looks good with anything!  Love the furball, too!



Thanks, Ubo!  I looked pretty rough...no makeup & hat on my head because of the weather.  
While I was at Macy's, I pulled the trigger on the Black with shw N/S Hamilton.  It was a spur of the moment purchase & I went with it since I have been wanting another N/S in Saffiano.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Ubo!  I looked pretty rough...no makeup & hat on my head because of the weather.
> While I was at Macy's, I pulled the trigger on the Black with shw N/S Hamilton.  It was a spur of the moment purchase & I went with it since I have been wanting another N/S in Saffiano.


I have that one!  Bag twins!    It is absolutely gorgeous with the shw and I find myself pulling that one out of the closet more often than I thought I would.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I have that one!  Bag twins!    It is absolutely gorgeous with the shw and I find myself pulling that one out of the closet more often than I thought I would.



 Yes, bag twins!  I really love it & I think I may make it my Mother's Day present to myself. LOL  

While I was out, I stopped by TJMAXX  on Barrett Parkway just to see what they had & lo & behold, there was a Dark Khaki N/S Retail Hamilton with the lock & the dust bag for $199.  If I didn't already have my Dark Dune, I would have bought that one too, even though I don't like Dark Khaki as much as the Dark Dune.  I may go back & get it anyway.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> OK, Melbo.  I always hold up my end of a challenge.  Now I don't own a Miranda....yet.  But here's me with my Python Hudson with Yoga pant, tank top, over shirt, & tennis shoes.  I left the range & stopped by Macy's to have a look-see & take these pics.  Man, I need to get to the gym. lol   I even pommed & blinged her up for you!
> 
> And I take crappy pictures with this phone.



You look great! That bag makes you look fabulous no matter what! Your son is soo sweet! Perfect Christmas present! Love your Pom Pom :-P 
P. S. Can't wait to see your new baby &#128149;&#128092;


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> OK, Melbo.  I always hold up my end of a challenge.  Now I don't own a Miranda....yet.  But here's me with my Python Hudson with Yoga pant, tank top, over shirt, & tennis shoes.  I left the range & stopped by Macy's to have a look-see & take these pics.  Man, I need to get to the gym. lol   I even pommed & blinged her up for you!
> 
> And I take crappy pictures with this phone.



You look great!   Your python bag looks stunning against your all black wardrobe.   And your pom matches perfectly with your bag too.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> You look great!   Your python bag looks stunning against your all black wardrobe.   And your pom matches perfectly with your bag too.



Thanks.  The picture doesn't show the whole outfit very well.  And I have never worn yoga pants out to stores & what not!  LOL


----------



## Hermancat

Mirandas are all so lovely.  I am going this evening to pick up the Dune colored blocked Large Miranda on sale at Nordies.

Will see if it is 'me'.  The bag looks awesome on all of you!

Wish me luck..................!


----------



## melbo

Hermancat said:


> Mirandas are all so lovely.  I am going this evening to pick up the Dune colored blocked Large Miranda on sale at Nordies.
> 
> Will see if it is 'me'.  The bag looks awesome on all of you!
> 
> Wish me luck..................!



Good luck! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> OK, Melbo.  I always hold up my end of a challenge.  Now I don't own a Miranda....yet.  But here's me with my Python Hudson with Yoga pant, tank top, over shirt, & tennis shoes.  I left the range & stopped by Macy's to have a look-see & take these pics.  Man, I need to get to the gym. lol   I even pommed & blinged her up for you!
> 
> And I take crappy pictures with this phone.


Very NICE! How did I miss this?? lol!  go out too much! lol! And look at that beautiful floor! my Gosh! You could eat off of it! Nice pad! lol! Beautiful bag!
A great MK bag will make ANY outfit look good! lol!


----------



## Sammy1987

tazfrk said:


> Here are my two newest Miranda's , the vanilla with grommets and the slate python, love them. The slate python is so much lighter in weight which I love.



I realise that this is really old post but I wondered if you could let me know how your python is holding up and whether you've had any care issues? It's absolutely beautiful! I've just received a black sunbeam snake miranda and considering returning it because I am nervous about how durable it will be. Any feedback you have would be so helpful.


----------



## Sammy1987

After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]


----------



## TnC

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414



Wow that's a beautiful bag! Very classy for sure


----------



## myluvofbags

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414



Congratulations.   Beautiful stunning bag!  Although small,  it holds a lot.   Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## ubo22

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414


Beautiful!


----------



## Sammy1987

Thanks myluvofbags and TnC - I am so pleased with it and it's a really good size for me, I'm only wee


----------



## Sammy1987

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you. I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414




That is a truly gorgeous bag!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## melbo

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414



Omg so so gorgeous!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
 Please post more pictures and if you can, a mod shot or two &#128518;. Would love to see more angles of this gorgeous bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414



Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bebeklein

Just stopped by the Anastasia counter at nordstroms this evening and on my way out did a quick looky loo through the handbags. Large Miranda tote in sunflower caught my eye and then the SA told me it was 40% off.  I needed a shopper bag and remembered first admiring the style on Alessandra Ambrosio.  I tried it on and fell in love.  First time I've ever made a purchase in under 10 minutes.  It will look amazing with jeans!


----------



## bebeklein

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414



Stunning!!!!


----------



## ubo22

bebeklein said:


> Just stopped by the Anastasia counter at nordstroms this evening and on my way out did a quick looky loo through the handbags. Large Miranda tote in sunflower caught my eye and then the SA told me it was 40% off.  I needed a shopper bag and remembered first admiring the style on Alessandra Ambrosio.  I tried it on and fell in love.  First time I've ever made a purchase in under 10 minutes.  It will look amazing with jeans!


Such a great deal on a great bag!  I almost got this style, too, but settled on the large Miranda tote with the top flaps.


----------



## 2 stars

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414



Omg this is gorgeous


----------



## bebeklein

ubo22 said:


> Such a great deal on a great bag!  I almost got this style, too, but settled on the large Miranda tote with the top flaps.




I debated for a moment on that version too but I needed more of an over the shoulder shopper vs handheld.  The one you selected was in a beautiful camel color at my location.  I 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
can't remember if it was slightly color blocked but it was one of these. What color is yours?


----------



## ubo22

bebeklein said:


> I debated for a moment on that version too but I needed more of an over the shoulder shopper vs handheld.  The one you selected was in a beautiful camel color at my location.  I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997188
> View attachment 2997189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't remember if it was slightly color blocked but it was one of these. What color is yours?


I got the shell/suntan colorblock (with ivory wings) from last season and the black quilted gusset with silver hardware (pre-owned from the first season the bag came out).  Without a coat they can definitely be carried over the shoulder.  It's a tight fit with a coat.  I also needed a soft leather n/s tote in addition to these, so looked at yours, but instead opted for another brand for that one that can also convert to a foldover messenger/cross-body bag.  I love yours, though.  That sunflower is such a pretty color.


----------



## ilysukixD

Look at what I saw at MK store!!!
It's on sale for $477, I didn't pull the trigger because it's still a little bit too pricey and I rather save up for a fendi or Chanel bag. >.<" I don't know if I should return tmr and purchase because the SA told me there's only 2 in every store and its limited edition. I wished they have the XS Miranda in pink.

Also I saw someone in the airport carrying the pink XS Miranda and i was so amazed by the stunning bag that I forgot to take pictures, sorry.


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> Look at what I saw at MK store!!!
> It's on sale for $477, I didn't pull the trigger because it's still a little bit too pricey and I rather save up for a fendi or Chanel bag. >.<" I don't know if I should return tmr and purchase because the SA told me there's only 2 in every store and its limited edition. I wished they have the XS Miranda in pink.
> 
> Also I saw someone in the airport carrying the pink XS Miranda and i was so amazed by the stunning bag that I forgot to take pictures, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 3054499



The color is super pretty and it's a great price.   My local boutique had a bunch of collection bags half off last weekend, if they had this color I think I would have grabbed one.   I think coivcte purchased a cornflower medium casey at that price.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Look at what I saw at MK store!!!
> It's on sale for $477, I didn't pull the trigger because it's still a little bit too pricey and I rather save up for a fendi or Chanel bag. >.<" I don't know if I should return tmr and purchase because the SA told me there's only 2 in every store and its limited edition. I wished they have the XS Miranda in pink.
> 
> Also I saw someone in the airport carrying the pink XS Miranda and i was so amazed by the stunning bag that I forgot to take pictures, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 3054499


That's such a pretty pink!! Is that the large size? 
Wish I could buy but I need to be on a ban after my last purchase


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> The color is super pretty and it's a great price.   My local boutique had a bunch of collection bags half off last weekend, if they had this color I think I would have grabbed one.   I think coivcte purchased a cornflower medium casey at that price.


Yes it's the large size. The color is the perfect baby pink, but it sits so awkward on my petite frame. I would totally buy the XS Miranda if they have. 





smileydimples said:


> That's such a pretty pink!! Is that the large size?
> 
> Wish I could buy but I need to be on a ban after my last purchase




I'm in the same position as you... I forced myself to stop browsing for MK bags... But it's so hard -.-" there so much bags I want to purchase.  But before I set myself to ban island I will search for my dream bag for my birthday next month ;D.


----------



## ilysukixD

I forgot who asked me about the repair of my Miranda satchel but anyway I recent sent in my Miranda for repair and MK sent me these email. Hope this help for people that wanted to repair their bag!


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> I forgot who asked me about the repair of my Miranda satchel but anyway I recent sent in my Miranda for repair and MK sent me these email. Hope this help for people that wanted to repair their bag!
> 
> View attachment 3054647
> 
> View attachment 3054648



That's so funny because my studded Selma they said the same thing ... I guess they rather fix them then give a new bag.. I hope they come back looking great !!


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> That's so funny because my studded Selma they said the same thing ... I guess they rather fix them then give a new bag.. I hope they come back looking great !!



I was informed that my miranda have been repaired however Fedex is acting up... It said the first attempt was made on Friday and I didn't recieved any door tag or notice. On Monday I recieved a door tag on my door and informing me that this was the second attempt.... So I woke up super early today and waited by the living room for the whole morning. Around 12:30 I checked my status and it said unable to deliver package because customer is unable... smh I waited the whole time at the living room and didn't receive the second door tag nor did I hear the ring bell. This is so upsetting. Either the Fedex guy is super lazy or my package is stolen or lost :rain:


----------



## ilysukixD

Here's my before and after picture of my Miranda. I'm not really pleased with the repair because it made the leather feel so rough and sticky...... I don't know if I should complain to MK of their sloppy job. But on the bright side, they covered 90% off the stain marks.
Before





After


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my before and after picture of my Miranda. I'm not really pleased with the repair because it made the leather feel so rough and sticky...... I don't know if I should complain to MK of their sloppy job. But on the bright side, they covered 90% off the stain marks.
> Before
> View attachment 3065615
> 
> View attachment 3065625
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 3065626
> 
> View attachment 3065627



It looks great but I had to send mine back because they didn't even fix it all.. Going back a third time such a hassle and their communication sucks!! 
Rough and sticky just doesn't sound right &#128533;&#128533;&#128533;


----------



## coivcte

Miranda Drawstring. Leather is a bit stiff, to keep or not to keep?

I really wanted a Mansur G bucket, should I still keep this if that's the case? Are they too similar?

Ladies, I need help!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Miranda Drawstring. Leather is a bit stiff, to keep or not to keep?
> 
> I really wanted a Mansur G bucket, should I still keep this if that's the case? Are they too similar?
> 
> Ladies, I need help!!!!



It's a beautiful bag and love the fact that it has an outer pocket but if you are having reservations I would say return it as you will probably always second guess your purchase.


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> It's a beautiful bag and love the fact that it has an outer pocket but if you are having reservations I would say return it as you will probably always second guess your purchase.



Thank you myluvofbags, I do like the bag and quality of the leather. I do hope it will soften up a little after wear. But would it be too similar to the MG bucket? I just feel a bit silly to spend on 2 expensive bags if similar style.....what do you girls think?


----------



## cloudzz

coivcte said:


> Thank you myluvofbags, I do like the bag and quality of the leather. I do hope it will soften up a little after wear. But would it be too similar to the MG bucket? I just feel a bit silly to spend on 2 expensive bags if similar style.....what do you girls think?



Just saw this in blue in store today and I loved it! The style is similar to MG since they are both bucket bags, but I think the leather is very different. I'm not sure how stiff your bag is, but the one I tried on in store is not stiff at all. The bag is still structured yet the leather is soft and supple. I personally think MG is a lot stiffer.

You can get them in two different colours if that helps you justifying getting them both.


----------



## ubo22

cloudzz said:


> Just saw this in blue in store today and I loved it! The style is similar to MG since they are both bucket bags, but I think the leather is very different. I'm not sure how stiff your bag is, but the one I tried on in store is not stiff at all. The bag is still structured yet the leather is soft and supple. I personally think MG is a lot stiffer.
> 
> You can get them in two different colours if that helps you justifying getting them both.


I totally agree that Miranda leather is structured, but not stiff.  That's what is so great about it.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my before and after picture of my Miranda. I'm not really pleased with the repair because it made the leather feel so rough and sticky...... I don't know if I should complain to MK of their sloppy job. But on the bright side, they covered 90% off the stain marks.
> Before
> View attachment 3065615
> 
> View attachment 3065625
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 3065626
> 
> View attachment 3065627



So what did you end up doing , did you end up telling then about the stickyness? I had a huge ordeal with mine I sent it in a total of 4 times. Their Communication SUCKS sadly after numerous  people said they would call me or email me.


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> So what did you end up doing , did you end up telling then about the stickyness? I had a huge ordeal with mine I sent it in a total of 4 times. Their Communication SUCKS sadly after numerous  people said they would call me or email me.




I didn't contact CS because I'm sure they won't do anything about .... At least they fixed the stains and I'm okay with it. However I haven't used the bag since then.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> I didn't contact CS because I'm sure they won't do anything about .... At least they fixed the stains and I'm okay with it. However I haven't used the bag since then.



The probaly would have had you send it back to them and may end up losing it. I finally am getting a replacement just got my email today excited because its the purse I wanted. They dont let you choose anymore they send you a list and you pick out of that. THe selection the orginally sent me was terriable and not even the same value as mine.Did you say yours was a gift or did you send the statemtn of your credit  card in? I hope you get to enjoy her she is pretty


----------



## ilysukixD

smileydimples said:


> The probaly would have had you send it back to them and may end up losing it. I finally am getting a replacement just got my email today excited because its the purse I wanted. They dont let you choose anymore they send you a list and you pick out of that. THe selection the orginally sent me was terriable and not even the same value as mine.Did you say yours was a gift or did you send the statemtn of your credit  card in? I hope you get to enjoy her she is pretty




Wow that's great news to you! I might give another shot and see what they would do. The stickiness and uneven coating of paints had been bothering me that I didn't use it after repair.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Wow that's great news to you! I might give another shot and see what they would do. The stickiness and uneven coating of paints had been bothering me that I didn't use it after repair.



I would.. that would bother me and with it being stcky will color be easier to transfer. Contact them ASAP, its such a long process it just drags out so long. My replacement wont come till 3 weeks. I dont understand why it takes that long


----------



## keptwife

coivcte said:


> Miranda Drawstring. Leather is a bit stiff, to keep or not to keep?
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted a Mansur G bucket, should I still keep this if that's the case? Are they too similar?
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I need help!!!!




I have 4 Mansur Gavriel buckets and 2 MK Miranda buckets. I have the Cammelo/royal, royal, sand, and peony MG buckets. I have the oleander and daffodil Miranda buckets.

In my opinion the Miranda buckets are more lux as the interior is lined with suede. I haven't had a chance to check out the new Miranda buckets, so I'm not sure if they are lined with the suede. Also the calf leather is softer (but not soft enough to lose its structure)on my Miranda buckets versus the MG calf buckets.

The MG buckets are sturdier in my opinion since the veggie tanned and calf leather used are more structured than the Miranda buckets. The veggie tanned(Cammelo/royal) one is the stiffest of them all, as why I only purchased one of veggie tanned MG bucket. 

I love them all. They are pretty much function the same. I have a 4 month old, and sometimes I carry his milk bottle in my purse if I have to run a quick errand. For this reason, I've been using the MG bucket more because it would be easier to clean if the milk spilled. I would be upset if milk spilled on the suede lining of my Miranda bucket. 

At the end of the day it all depends on your needs. If you planned to buy a MG in a different color, I say keep your Miranda bucket. I may sell my peony MG or my oleander Miranda bucket only because they are too close in color to one another. That would be the only reason why I would get rid of them.


----------



## coivcte

keptwife said:


> I have 4 Mansur Gavriel buckets and 2 MK Miranda buckets. I have the Cammelo/royal, royal, sand, and peony MG buckets. I have the oleander and daffodil Miranda buckets.
> 
> In my opinion the Miranda buckets are more lux as the interior is lined with suede. I haven't had a chance to check out the new Miranda buckets, so I'm not sure if they are lined with the suede. Also the calf leather is softer (but not soft enough to lose its structure)on my Miranda buckets versus the MG calf buckets.
> 
> The MG buckets are sturdier in my opinion since the veggie tanned and calf leather used are more structured than the Miranda buckets. The veggie tanned(Cammelo/royal) one is the stiffest of them all, as why I only purchased one of veggie tanned MG bucket.
> 
> I love them all. They are pretty much function the same. I have a 4 month old, and sometimes I carry his milk bottle in my purse if I have to run a quick errand. For this reason, I've been using the MG bucket more because it would be easier to clean if the milk spilled. I would be upset if milk spilled on the suede lining of my Miranda bucket.
> 
> At the end of the day it all depends on your needs. If you planned to buy a MG in a different color, I say keep your Miranda bucket. I may sell my peony MG or my oleander Miranda bucket only because they are too close in color to one another. That would be the only reason why I would get rid of them.



Thank you for the information, unfortunately the Medium Miranda drawstring is not lined with suede. I have not seen the MG bucket IRL yet but have read about it on the forum. To me, the leather on MK Miranda is less prone to scratches? Do you agree? 

I really like the MG bucket shape, looking for a Black/Flamma mini. So yes, it will be a different colour to my MK Med Miranda drawstring. Too many nice bags out there!!


----------



## Belle79

I am considering the Miranda Medium Bucket - can anyone comment on the drawstring? Is it a pain to open and close??


----------



## coivcte

Belle79 said:


> I am considering the Miranda Medium Bucket - can anyone comment on the drawstring? Is it a pain to open and close??



Due to the thickness of the leather, the drawstring doesn't close the bag fully. So basically I just reach my hand in to grab my wallet etc.. There is not need to loosen or tighten the drawstring every time. However if security is an issue then you need to reconsider. 

One tip: you can put a small scarf on top of your belongings.


----------



## Belle79

coivcte said:


> Due to the thickness of the leather, the drawstring doesn't close the bag fully. So basically I just reach my hand in to grab my wallet etc.. There is not need to loosen or tighten the drawstring every time. However if security is an issue then you need to reconsider.
> 
> One tip: you can put a small scarf on top of your belongings.


 
That makes sense - thank you for the response!


----------



## melbo

Last minute choice! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151; dirty mirror and all..I love how this bag complements any outfit!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Last minute choice! &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471; dirty mirror and all..I love how this bag complements any outfit!


Gorgeous!  I love this one!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Medium Black and Small Vanilla, view 1.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

view 2.  See how the black smooches in when sitting?


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Suede lining to die for. Better than Celine or any Louis Vuitton or Chanel I have.


----------



## melbo

gettinpurseonal said:


> Medium Black and Small Vanilla, view 1.



Wow, are these yours? They are so gorgeous!!


----------



## ubo22

gettinpurseonal said:


> Medium Black and Small Vanilla, view 1.


 


gettinpurseonal said:


> view 2.  See how the black smooches in when sitting?


 


gettinpurseonal said:


> Suede lining to die for. Better than Celine or any Louis Vuitton or Chanel I have.


Love these!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

melbo said:


> Wow, are these yours? They are so gorgeous!!


Thanks!  Yes, these are mine.  They were on SALE 
I meant to spell "smooshes" in my post above&#8230;&#8230;autocorrect&#8230;.it just tried to do it again.

Too bad I got a pen mark on the lining - see the right side in the photo   I baby my bags but every now and then I have a teensy tiny accident.  Like the time my coffee spilled in my beige Balenciaga City.  The inside is fine, but it seeped through to the outside and made a huge stain the size of a salad plate.  At least the bag and the coffee are the same color


----------



## melbo

gettinpurseonal said:


> Thanks!  Yes, these are mine.  They were on SALE
> I meant to spell "smooshes" in my post aboveautocorrect.it just tried to do it again.
> 
> Too bad I got a pen mark on the lining - see the right side in the photo   I baby my bags but every now and then I have a teensy tiny accident.  Like the time my coffee spilled in my beige Balenciaga City.  The inside is fine, but it seeped through to the outside and made a huge stain the size of a salad plate.  At least the bag and the coffee are the same color



Sooo in love! On sale??? I wouldn't resist either! 
I can't even notice the pen mark. Hopefully it will fade with time &#128522;.


----------



## MKbaglover

melbo said:


> Last minute choice! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151; dirty mirror and all..I love how this bag complements any outfit!





gettinpurseonal said:


> Medium Black and Small Vanilla, view 1.




I have always thought these bags were beautiful!  I aim to get one someday- on sale would be great!!  I didn't notice the mark until you mentioned and I had to look for it!

Melbo, your bag looks great with jeans and shirt.  It really brings the the whole look together.  I don't have a black bag yet so maybe I should get it in this style.


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> I have always thought these bags were beautiful!  I aim to get one someday- on sale would be great!!  I didn't notice the mark until you mentioned and I had to look for it!
> 
> Melbo, your bag looks great with jeans and shirt.  It really brings the the whole look together.  I don't have a black bag yet so maybe I should get it in this style.



Thanks! &#128566;&#128566;. Definitely get one in sale! They are so worth it!


----------



## cdtracing

Sammy1987 said:


> After obsessively researching how to care for snakeskin, I've given in - I was overthinking it all. I love this bag and I'm keeping it  This is the small miranda, a size they don't appear to make anymore, in sunbeam snakeskin.  I've been trying to find a black, classy bag for work and this is the one [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990414



This is a gorgeous bag.   It's such an elegant bag!   I wish this came in a medium or large.


----------



## cdtracing

gettinpurseonal said:


> Medium Black and Small Vanilla, view 1.



Love these two, especially the black one!  Both are gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I have always thought these bags were beautiful!  I aim to get one someday- on sale would be great!!  I didn't notice the mark until you mentioned and I had to look for it!
> 
> Melbo, your bag looks great with jeans and shirt.  It really brings the the whole look together.  I don't have a black bag yet so maybe I should get it in this style.


Definitely get the Miranda for your black bag!  I just carried my black Miranda today and fell back in love with it.  Every time I carry it I don't want to switch out.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm looking at a couple of Miranda bags.  One is leather with the quilted sides & the other is a Python bag.  Both are large in size.   I really love the Python bag but I'm a little concerned that since the handles are also Python, the scales will rub off with wear.  So...for you ladies who have Mirandas, I would greatly appreciate your input.  Since this is going to be an expensive bag, I want to get the most bang for my buck.  And I'm also a little indecisive  about the color if I go with the leather.  I really like black but I already have 5 (I think) black MK bags so I'm not sure if I should get another color.  So ladies, what do you think?  I would especially like to hear from those who have a Python on how they hold up.  And from those who have the large size...do you find it too big?


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I'm looking at a couple of Miranda bags.  One is leather with the quilted sides & the other is a Python bag.  Both are large in size.   I really love the Python bag but I'm a little concerned that since the handles are also Python, the scales will rub off with wear.  So...for you ladies who have Mirandas, I would greatly appreciate your input.  Since this is going to be an expensive bag, I want to get the most bang for my buck.  And I'm also a little indecisive  about the color if I go with the leather.  I really like black but I already have 5 (I think) black MK bags so I'm not sure if I should get another color.  So ladies, what do you think?  I would especially like to hear from those who have a Python on how they hold up.  And from those who have the large size...do you find it too big?


cdtracing, you know I love big bags and the large Miranda is no exception.  I don't think it's too big at all.  In fact, I like to carry it on days when I have a lot of stuff, but still want a semi-structured, compact, soft leather tote to carry it in.  I can't say enough good things about the Miranda.  It's such a luxurious bag with the suede lining and ALWAYS looks great with whatever you wear with it.  I don't have the python one, but I find between my colorblock and black one that I definitely get more use out of the black one.  I adore my colorblock, too, but restrict myself to only carrying it when I'm wearing lighter colored clothing in the spring/summer.  My black one can be carried year-round with any outfit.  I also love the quilting on my black one.  It makes the bag look a bit more plush and unique.  I even love touching the side quilting because it's so smooshy yet still helps the bag hold its shape.

Good luck with your decision.  I know you'll make the right choice for you.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> cdtracing, you know I love big bags and the large Miranda is no exception.  I don't think it's too big at all.  In fact, I like to carry it on days when I have a lot of stuff, but still want a semi-structured, compact, soft leather tote to carry it in.  I can't say enough good things about the Miranda.  It's such a luxurious bag with the suede lining and ALWAYS looks great with whatever you wear with it.  I don't have the python one, but I find between my colorblock and black one that I definitely get more use out of the black one.  I adore my colorblock, too, but restrict myself to only carrying it when I'm wearing lighter colored clothing in the spring/summer.  My black one can be carried year-round with any outfit.  I also love the quilting on my black one.  It makes the bag look a bit more plush and unique.  I even love touching the side quilting because it's so smooshy yet still helps the bag hold its shape.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.  I know you'll make the right choice for you.



Thanks, Ubo.  I've been looking at several different designer bags lately but I keep coming back to the Miranda.  I've decided I'm going to take the plunge but am looking for a great price & for input from those who have them.  I'm going to be headed back down to the Boutique that sells the MK Collection in my area to look again.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I'm looking at a couple of Miranda bags.  One is leather with the quilted sides & the other is a Python bag.  Both are large in size.   I really love the Python bag but I'm a little concerned that since the handles are also Python, the scales will rub off with wear.  So...for you ladies who have Mirandas, I would greatly appreciate your input.  Since this is going to be an expensive bag, I want to get the most bang for my buck.  And I'm also a little indecisive  about the color if I go with the leather.  I really like black but I already have 5 (I think) black MK bags so I'm not sure if I should get another color.  So ladies, what do you think?  I would especially like to hear from those who have a Python on how they hold up.  And from those who have the large size...do you find it too big?



I have a quilted one and 2 small ones.  I love them especially the quilted one.   It hold alot and is still comfortable to carry, I always feel my look is elevated somehow when carrying it and I always get compliments.   I can't say anything about the python one's except they are also gorgeous.   Good luck with your choice.   Whichever way you decide,  I don't think you can go wrong with the Miranda.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I have a quilted one and 2 small ones.  I love them especially the quilted one.   It hold alot and is still comfortable to carry, I always feel my look is elevated somehow when carrying it and I always get compliments.   I can't say anything about the python one's except they are also gorgeous.   Good luck with your choice.   Whichever way you decide,  I don't think you can go wrong with the Miranda.



Thanks, Luvbug!  I'm in the mood for a high end bag & have been looking at several designers over the past couple of months but I can't seem to get the Miranda off my mind.  I've even been looking at the MK Skorpios, the Gracie, & the Lexi,  but I still like the Miranda better.  Unfortunately, the only large Mirandas on his site are the Elephant color block or the really high dollar Crocodile.  But, I don't think I will be satisfied until I get one.  Like Ubo, I love large bags & that's why I think the large would suit me.  I'm quite tall so I can pull off the big bag look.  I guess I need to find a leather one in a color I want.  I really like the quilted ones so hopefully, I can find one.


----------



## cdtracing

Well, Ladies, after lengthy emails for the past couple of days, I bought a Black White Python Miranda.  The seller bought it, carried it once & decided she didn't like it.  The pictures she sent shows it's in outstanding condition with only a couple of scratches on 2 of the feet.  The other 2 still have the protective plastic on it.  She offered it to me at a price I could not pass up.  She just wanted to get rid of it.  The order has been confirmed & she's to ship it out Monday.  I still want a leather Miranda with quilted sides if I can find one.  I'll post pictures when she arrives. 

I've got a serious itch for the Miranda & I'm on a major hunt for a leather one.  The Hubby is going to take me to Phipps Plaza in ATL tomorrow after church so I can prowl the MK store, Neimans, Bloomingdales, & Saks.  Who knows what I will find.  I'm in the mood to buy!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Well, Ladies, after lengthy emails for the past couple of days, I bought a Black White Python Miranda.  The seller bought it, carried it once & decided she didn't like it.  The pictures she sent shows it's in outstanding condition with only a couple of scratches on 2 of the feet.  The other 2 still have the protective plastic on it.  She offered it to me at a price I could not pass up.  She just wanted to get rid of it.  The order has been confirmed & she's to ship it out Monday.  I still want a leather Miranda with quilted sided if I can find one.  I'll post pictures when she arrives.
> 
> I've got a serious itch for the Miranda & I'm on a major hunt for a leather one.  The Hubby is going to take me to Phipps Plaza in ATL tomorrow after church so I can prowl the MK store, Neimans, Bloomingdales, & Saks.  Who knows what I will find.  I'm in the mood to buy!!



Woo hoo!  Congrats and can't wait to see it!   So exciting


----------



## cdtracing

Here's one of the pictures she sent, Luvbug.  I can't wait to see it IRL.  I've already started researching the care for snake skin to find out what is recommended.  I'll want to make sure I keep this leather conditioned.

I'm also looking at another Python Miranda in browns & golden tones.  I just might have to get that one too.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Here's one of the pictures she sent, Luvbug.  I can't wait to see it IRL.  I've already started researching the care for snake skin to find out what is recommended.  I'll want to make sure I keep this leather conditioned.
> 
> I'm also looking at another Python Miranda in browns & golden tones.  I just might have to get that one too.



This is hot!  Can't wait till you can see and touch it irl.   I want one like this!!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Here's one of the pictures she sent, Luvbug.  I can't wait to see it IRL.  I've already started researching the care for snake skin to find out what is recommended.  I'll want to make sure I keep this leather conditioned.
> 
> I'm also looking at another Python Miranda in browns & golden tones.  I just might have to get that one too.


I've seen this bag IRL and it's gorgeous...beyond gorgeous...MAGNIFICENT!!!  I can't wait until you get it!


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, Ladies.  I hope to have her by the end of the week.  Anticipation!!

I was very disappointed with the 2 boutiques in the ATL area that sells the Michael Kors Collection.  Their selection was dismally minimal.  The only Miranda's they had were the extra small, one or 2 Casey, no Lexi or Skorpios bags at all, much less some of the newer high end styles.  The SA told me Michael Kors did not do a large Leather Miranda for Fall 2015.  The only ones the can order are the Elephant color block or the Crocodile in the large size.  How disappointing.  Not a large selection of bags from either collection, actually.  I did see a few Lexi & Skorpios bags at Saks & Nordstroms.  In fact, those stores had more of a selection of styles than the boutiques.  But Hubby & I had a nice time.  He found a Roberto Coin diamond bracelet that he thought was very unique & kept asking how I liked it.  Who knows, if I'm lucky, I might find it in my stocking at Christmas. LOL


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Ladies.  I hope to have her by the end of the week.  Anticipation!!
> 
> I was very disappointed with the 2 boutiques in the ATL area that sells the Michael Kors Collection.  Their selection was dismally minimal.  The only Miranda's they had were the extra small, one or 2 Casey, no Lexi or Skorpios bags at all, much less some of the newer high end styles.  The SA told me Michael Kors did not do a large Leather Miranda for Fall 2015.  The only ones the can order are the Elephant color block or the Crocodile in the large size.  How disappointing.  Not a large selection of bags from either collection, actually.  I did see a few Lexi & Skorpios bags at Saks & Nordstroms.  In fact, those stores had more of a selection of styles than the boutiques.  But Hubby & I had a nice time.  He found a Roberto Coin diamond bracelet that he thought was very unique & kept asking how I liked it.  Who knows, if I'm lucky, I might find it in my stocking at Christmas. LOL


When I was searching for my black quilted gusset Miranda with shw last year, I was told by MK CS that they were no longer producing the large leather Mirandas.  Shortly thereafter, they came out with the elephant color.  But MK hasn't since come out with any new ones.  You may need to find what you're looking for on the reseller sites.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> When I was searching for my black quilted gusset Miranda with shw last year, I was told by MK CS that they were no longer producing the large leather Mirandas.  Shortly thereafter, they came out with the elephant color.  But MK hasn't since come out with any new ones.  You may need to find what you're looking for on the reseller sites.



I agree, Ubo.  The only Miranda's that I saw were the extra small.  The black & blue leather combo for Fall looks really good but it's in the small size.  I've already started looking at resale sites.  I've found a couple of in Luggage & Navy & a Black on with Grommets.  The Grommet one looks good but I'm not sure how I would like it.  I have a Grommet Selma & love her but just not sure about the Grommets in the softer leather.  My first choice is with the quilted gusset but those are a little few & far between, especially in a year round color.  I've found them in pink, yellow, white, & grey but those are not color's I'm looking for.  I'm really leaning toward a black one but that one is scarce, especially one that's in good condition.  Most of the ones I've seen have a lot of external wear.  Some look like the top flaps have been crushed because they don't lay properly & look all wonky.  I have found a couple of Luggage that look to be in great shape & minimally used so I think I'm watching them closely.

One question...Is the Miranda easy to reshape if it's been flattened or stored improperly?


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I agree, Ubo.  The only Miranda's that I saw were the extra small.  The black & blue leather combo for Fall looks really good but it's in the small size.  I've already started looking at resale sites.  I've found a couple of in Luggage & Navy & a Black on with Grommets.  The Grommet one looks good but I'm not sure how I would like it.  I have a Grommet Selma & love her but just not sure about the Grommets in the softer leather.  My first choice is with the quilted gusset but those are a little few & far between, especially in a year round color.  I've found them in pink, yellow, white, & grey but those are not color's I'm looking for.  I'm really leaning toward a black one but that one is scarce, especially one that's in good condition.  Most of the ones I've seen have a lot of external wear.  Some look like the top flaps have been crushed because they don't lay properly & look all wonky.  I have found a couple of Luggage that look to be in great shape & minimally used so I think I'm watching them closely.
> 
> One question...Is the Miranda easy to reshape if it's been flattened or stored improperly?



I don't know because I always store mine stuffed.


----------



## ilysukixD

I haven't really used my Miranda because my concern the sagging process and also scratch marks. It's been sitting on my selves for a year. Do you ladies recommend get a structure bag organizer/shaper to maintain the shape?


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> I haven't really used my Miranda because my concern the sagging process and also scratch marks. It's been sitting on my selves for a year. Do you ladies recommend get a structure bag organizer/shaper to maintain the shape?



Aww,  you really should use them.  If these are your concerns and what is preventing you from using them I think you should invest in a shaper.  As far as scratches,  I would just continue cleaning and conditioning and use them.   Unless there are gouges,  I wouldn't hesitate to keep using them.


----------



## ilysukixD

myluvofbags said:


> Aww,  you really should use them.  If these are your concerns and what is preventing you from using them I think you should invest in a shaper.  As far as scratches,  I would just continue cleaning and conditioning and use them.   Unless there are gouges,  I wouldn't hesitate to keep using them.



I'm still debating if i should get the organizer because it will cost over $50-$60, I won't be carry the bag anytime soon but i'll definitely use it by next spring. 

 But I can't be the only one that like touching and carrying the bag around the house. This is what i usually do when I admire my expensive bags >.<"


----------



## cdtracing

Well, ladies...she arrived today & I couldn't be happier!!   Ubo, you were right...she's magnificent!!  And in perfect condition...not a mark on her but a couple of tiny scratches on 2 of the feet!  I'm on 

Now if I can just get my laptop to recognize my phone so I post pics.  I may have to get the camera because this laptop is just refusing  to cooperate with me tonight.  If I can't get it to load, I'll have to wait til my hubby brings the camera home from work so I can take pics tomorrow & post.  I've already given her a good conditioning so she will be ready to go out for her debut!  I still cannot believe the deal I got!  I finally got my first Miranda & I'm already looking at another!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Well, ladies...she arrived today & I couldn't be happier!!   Ubo, you were right...she's magnificent!!  And in perfect condition...not a mark on her but a couple of tiny scratches on 2 of the feet!  I'm on
> 
> Now if I can just get my laptop to recognize my phone so I post pics.  I may have to get the camera because this laptop is just refusing  to cooperate with me tonight.  If I can't get it to load, I'll have to wait til my hubby brings the camera home from work so I can take pics tomorrow & post.  I've already given her a good conditioning so she will be ready to go out for her debut!  I still cannot believe the deal I got!  I finally got my first Miranda & I'm already looking at another!



Yay!   Congratulations!   I'm super excited for you and can't wait to see it.


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> Well, ladies...she arrived today & I couldn't be happier!!   Ubo, you were right...she's magnificent!!  And in perfect condition...not a mark on her but a couple of tiny scratches on 2 of the feet!  I'm on
> 
> Now if I can just get my laptop to recognize my phone so I post pics.  I may have to get the camera because this laptop is just refusing  to cooperate with me tonight.  If I can't get it to load, I'll have to wait til my hubby brings the camera home from work so I can take pics tomorrow & post.  I've already given her a good conditioning so she will be ready to go out for her debut!  I still cannot believe the deal I got!  I finally got my first Miranda & I'm already looking at another!



Oh my.....oh my......


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Well, ladies...she arrived today & I couldn't be happier!!   Ubo, you were right...she's magnificent!!  And in perfect condition...not a mark on her but a couple of tiny scratches on 2 of the feet!  I'm on
> 
> Now if I can just get my laptop to recognize my phone so I post pics.  I may have to get the camera because this laptop is just refusing  to cooperate with me tonight.  If I can't get it to load, I'll have to wait til my hubby brings the camera home from work so I can take pics tomorrow & post.  I've already given her a good conditioning so she will be ready to go out for her debut!  I still cannot believe the deal I got!  I finally got my first Miranda & I'm already looking at another!



Oh my gosh! I'm sooo so happy for you! I can't wait to see it! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> I haven't really used my Miranda because my concern the sagging process and also scratch marks. It's been sitting on my selves for a year. Do you ladies recommend get a structure bag organizer/shaper to maintain the shape?



To be honest, I don't think you have much to worry about. When I first got my Miranda, she hadn't been stuffed for a while, so when I'd set her down she would sag. I've been stuffing her when not in use and she no longer collapses. Scratches are something I used to worry about but not anymore. I only use my Miranda once in a while, so that minimizes the risk of an accident. Regardless, I'm not worried. I've scratched a purse with some bangles and leather conditioner really smoothed it out. It didn't dissappear but it definitely minimized the appearance. Everything will deteriorate with time, so I say enjoy your bags to the max &#128522;.


----------



## cdtracing

Laptop still will not recognize my phone so I took a pic with the camera.  I love this bag & it's ginormous!! LOL  Still looking for a leather one but haven't found a deal like I found with this one!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm sooo so happy for you! I can't wait to see it! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;



Thanks, Melbo!  Glad to see you.  Missed you over the summer!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Laptop still will not recognize my phone so I took a pic with the camera.  I love this bag & it's ginormous!! LOL  Still looking for a leather one but haven't found a deal like I found with this one!


 
I'm so happy for you!!!  Gorgeous!    And, yes, it is ginormous!  LOL!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Laptop still will not recognize my phone so I took a pic with the camera.  I love this bag & it's ginormous!! LOL  Still looking for a leather one but haven't found a deal like I found with this one!


That bag is absolutely stunning! Is it real Python??  WOW!  Congratulations! You must be just thrilled! What is the inside like? Does it have a lining?  I am so curious! lol! I have never seen that one! I like it because it is so unique! Nice to have something no one else has, don't you think?? And that grey is PERFECT! Will work all seasons with ANY outfit! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I agree, Ubo.  The only Miranda's that I saw were the extra small.  The black & blue leather combo for Fall looks really good but it's in the small size.  I've already started looking at resale sites.  I've found a couple of in Luggage & Navy & a Black on with Grommets.  The Grommet one looks good but I'm not sure how I would like it.  I have a Grommet Selma & love her but just not sure about the Grommets in the softer leather.  My first choice is with the quilted gusset but those are a little few & far between, especially in a year round color.  I've found them in pink, yellow, white, & grey but those are not color's I'm looking for.  I'm really leaning toward a black one but that one is scarce, especially one that's in good condition.  Most of the ones I've seen have a lot of external wear.  Some look like the top flaps have been crushed because they don't lay properly & look all wonky.  I have found a couple of Luggage that look to be in great shape & minimally used so I think I'm watching them closely.
> 
> One question...Is the Miranda easy to reshape if it's been flattened or stored improperly?


I'd be scared to death t fool around with trying to reshape a Miranda. I have done it with Coach and regular MK leather cowhide bags by wetting them and shaping them while they dry and it always worked well, but isn't the Miranda made of Lamb leather?? Plus it looks to padded inside, so I would be too scared to experiment on such an expensive bag. Best bet is to keep looking, although it looks like you found just what you need! lol! GORGEOUS!! I am just flabbergasted! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> That bag is absolutely stunning! Is it real Python??  WOW!  Congratulations! You must be just thrilled! What is the inside like? Does it have a lining?  I am so curious! lol! I have never seen that one! I like it because it is so unique! Nice to have something no one else has, don't you think?? And that grey is PERFECT! Will work all seasons with ANY outfit! Enjoy!



Yes, it's definitely a stunner!  The interior is black suede boned to the exterior.  Interior doesn't have any wear.  The seller said they only carried it one time & decided they didn't like it because it was too big so it had been sitting in the closet in it's dustbag.  And it is big...I think I could fit the kitchen sink in it.  But I like* big* bags.  I still want to get a leather Miranda because I would carry a leather one more often.  I'm still on the hunt.  I've found 2 black with quilted gusset & ghw that I'm keeping an eye on.  I would prefer shw but I'll take the gold.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I'm so happy for you!!!  Gorgeous!    And, yes, it is ginormous!  LOL!



Thanks, Ubo!  You weren't kidding about being huge!! LOL
Don't you use a purse organizer with yours?  Could you please post a pic of your organizer so I can see what to look for?  I would appreciate it very much.  I'm thinking that I should get one to use with this bag & any other ones I may get.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Laptop still will not recognize my phone so I took a pic with the camera.  I love this bag & it's ginormous!! LOL  Still looking for a leather one but haven't found a deal like I found with this one!



Love it! She's a stunner! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> Laptop still will not recognize my phone so I took a pic with the camera.  I love this bag & it's ginormous!! LOL  Still looking for a leather one but haven't found a deal like I found with this one!


This is beautiful, the colours make it quite versatile! Stunning!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's definitely a stunner!  The interior is black suede boned to the exterior.  Interior doesn't have any wear.  The seller said they only carried it one time & decided they didn't like it because it was too big so it had been sitting in the closet in it's dustbag.  And it is big...I think I could fit the kitchen sink in it.  But I like* big* bags.  I still want to get a leather Miranda because I would carry a leather one more often.  I'm still on the hunt.  I've found 2 black with quilted gusset & ghw that I'm keeping an eye on.  I would prefer shw but I'll take the gold.


There is NOTHING like the bags from the MICHAEL Collection. I would rather spent a few hundred on a preloved bag from their luxury line, than on a brand new MMK, although I have many MMK bags and they are lovely, just not quite the quality as their from their luxury line. , I really get excited when I find a deal from their Michael Collection, . I get so flustered when people say Michael isn't a luxury brand. They most certainly are and I am sure you can see and feel the difference with your Miranda. Suede interior? Real Python!!  Doesn't get any better! Enjoy!!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Love it! She's a stunner! &#10084;&#10084;





MKbaglover said:


> This is beautiful, the colours make it quite versatile! Stunning!





CinthiaZ said:


> There is NOTHING like the bags from the MICHAEL Collection. I would rather spent a few hundred on a preloved bag from their luxury line, than on a brand new MMK, although I have many MMK bags and they are lovely, just not quite the quality as their from their luxury line. , I really get excited when I find a deal from their Michael Collection, . I get so flustered when people say Michael isn't a luxury brand. They most certainly are and I am sure you can see and feel the difference with your Miranda. Suede interior? Real Python!!  Doesn't get any better! Enjoy!!



Thank you, Ladies.  I love the color pattern.  The black color pops more now that I've conditioned her.  I think this bag can be carried year round because of the color tones.  I just wish the rain would stop so I can take her out.  Hopefully, it won't be raining Sunday so she can go to church. LOL

And yes, Cinthia, the quality is definitely there.  That's another reason I want to get a leather one.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Ubo!  You weren't kidding about being huge!! LOL
> Don't you use a purse organizer with yours?  Could you please post a pic of your organizer so I can see what to look for?  I would appreciate it very much.  I'm thinking that I should get one to use with this bag & any other ones I may get.


 

I have a cheap Purseket purse organizer, but it works for me.  It's one long piece that rolls to fit the shape/size of any bag.  The pockets are all on one side.  One pocket has a Velcro closure and there's a loop to attach your keys.  I attached a jumbo ring clip to the loop so I could use it to attach multiple items.


----------



## ubo22

So here's my open shell/suntan colorblock Miranda.  It's easier to see inside this than the black one.  I took the top back lace and looped it through the front opening to create a slip mechanism to quickly open and close the bag.  I think myluvofbags suggested this.  You'll see the Purseket fits in there with room to spare.


----------



## ubo22

Here's most of my other stuff...and you can see it fits nicely in the Miranda.  There is still tons of room in there for much more!  And believe me, I usually stuff all sorts of extra things in there because it's so big.


----------



## ubo22

And, finally, here's the Miranda closed with all my stuff in it.  You'll see that the slip mechanism allows me to carry the bag without tying a knot on top.  This makes a flat surface along the top for when it's on my shoulder under my armpit...much more comfortable that way.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I have a cheap Purseket purse organizer, but it works for me.  It's one long piece that rolls to fit the shape/size of any bag.  The pockets are all on one side.  One pocket has a Velcro closure and there's a loop to attach your keys.  I attached a jumbo ring clip to the loop so I could use it to attach multiple items.





ubo22 said:


> So here's my open shell/suntan colorblock Miranda.  It's easier to see inside this than the black one.  I took the top back lace and looped it through the front opening to create a slip mechanism to quickly open and close the bag.  I think myluvofbags suggested this.  You'll see the Purseket fits in there with room to spare.





ubo22 said:


> Here's most of my other stuff...and you can see it fits nicely in the Miranda.  There is still tons of room in there for much more!  And believe me, I usually stuff all sorts of extra things in there because it's so big.





ubo22 said:


> And, finally, here's the Miranda closed with all my stuff in it.  You'll see that the slip mechanism allows me to carry the bag without tying a knot on top.  This makes a flat surface along the top for when it's on my shoulder under my armpit...much more comfortable that way.



Thanks for the pics, Ubo!  That purse organizer looks like it really does the trick!  And looks very versatile & would fit any bag!    That gives me some ideas!


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> So here's my open shell/suntan colorblock Miranda.  It's easier to see inside this than the black one.  I took the top back lace and looped it through the front opening to create a slip mechanism to quickly open and close the bag.  I think myluvofbags suggested this.  You'll see the Purseket fits in there with room to spare.



I haven't threaded the back lace through the front, but I intend to try. Do you un-thread it once it's stored?


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the pics, Ubo!  That purse organizer looks like it really does the trick!  And looks very versatile & would fit any bag!    That gives me some ideas!


 
You're welcome.    It really is nice having one long rolled piece instead of a purse organizer with a base.  It allows me to use it in any size purse, as it adjusts to fit any space.



melbo said:


> I haven't threaded the back lace through the front, but I intend to try. Do you un-thread it once it's stored?


 
It's difficult to get the lace threaded through the hole, so once you thread it you wouldn't want to un-thread it again.  I like it threaded because I never have to tie-knot the laces.  I can just pull on the lace to close the bag like a slip-knot.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> You're welcome.    It really is nice having one long rolled piece instead of a purse organizer with a base.  It allows me to use it in any size purse, as it adjusts to fit any space.
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to get the lace threaded through the hole, so once you thread it you wouldn't want to un-thread it again.  I like it threaded because I never have to tie-knot the laces.  I can just pull on the lace to close the bag like a slip-knot.



TY! I'm so going to do this! I don't know how it slipped my mind &#128524;


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Here's most of my other stuff...and you can see it fits nicely in the Miranda.  There is still tons of room in there for much more!  And believe me, I usually stuff all sorts of extra things in there because it's so big.


Wow! That's really neat! What a great idea for a bag with few compartments! Who makes them? Do you have a link to a website?


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! That's really neat! What a great idea for a bag with few compartments! Who makes them? Do you have a link to a website?


I think I bought the Purseket at The Container Store.  I don't know if they still carry them.  If not, do a search for Purseket.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I haven't threaded the back lace through the front, but I intend to try. Do you un-thread it once it's stored?



I'm trying to figure out how to thread the back lace through the front.  Do you remove the front thread?  I'm being a little dense today. LOL


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to thread the back lace through the front.  Do you remove the front thread?  I'm being a little dense today. LOL


Since you'll want the front flap on top (to show the MK lettering), you'll need to thread the back, long, top lace forward through the hole in the top of the metal plate on the front side.

Be very careful when you thread it through because it's a very tight fit and you can scratch the hardware.  Once you get it through, then you can pull the flaps closed by tugging on the back lace that is now threaded through the front and then flipping it back over top to the back side of the bag.  It becomes a slip knot that you can easily adjust as needed.

The only downside is you'll always have the lace laying across the top of your open Miranda, so won't have a completely wide open bag again.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Since you'll want the front flap on top (to show the MK lettering), you'll need to thread the back, long, top lace forward through the hole in the top of the metal plate on the front side.
> 
> Be very careful when you thread it through because it's a very tight fit and you can scratch the hardware.  Once you get it through, then you can pull the flaps closed by tugging on the back lace that is now threaded through the front and then flipping it back over top to the back side of the bag.  It becomes a slip knot that you can easily adjust as needed.
> 
> The only downside is you'll always have the lace laying across the top of your open Miranda, so won't have a completely wide open bag again.



I can't fit the strap through the metal plate with the other thread in it on my Snakeskin Miranda.  I don't want to force it as I don't want to damage the hardware or the strap.  From the pictures, it looks like one of the straps has been removed.  I don't know...maybe I'm looking at it all wrong.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I can't fit the strap through the metal plate with the other thread in it on my Snakeskin Miranda.  I don't want to force it as I don't want to damage the hardware or the strap.  From the pictures, it looks like one of the straps has been removed.  I don't know...maybe I'm looking at it all wrong.


I wouldn't force it if it won't go through.


----------



## cdtracing

I have a new reveal coming!  I found an incredible deal on a black with ghw calfskin Miranda.  It's the medium size & while it's not as large as the snakeskin, it still has plenty of room.  I've been on the hunt for a black with quilted sides & even though this is not the quilted one I've been looking for, I could not pass it up for the price.  So......pictures coming soon!


----------



## cdtracing

Well...here she is.  New with tags & a great deal.  She's a medium size, not quite as large as the snakeskin but still has plenty of room!
I took a picture next to the snakeskin to show the size difference.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Well...here she is.  New with tags & a great deal.  She's a medium size, not quite as large as the snakeskin but still has plenty of room!
> I took a picture next to the snakeskin to show the size difference.


Great find, cdtracing!  It's great to have a lighter colored and a darker colored one plus a large and a medium.  I love them both!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Great find, cdtracing!  It's great to have a lighter colored and a darker colored one plus a large and a medium.  I love them both!



Thanks, Ubo!  I still want to find one with the quilted sides, tho. LOL  And I like the medium size, too.  It's still big & holds all my stuff.  I definitely have to find a purse organizer for both these girls to help keep their shape.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Well...here she is.  New with tags & a great deal.  She's a medium size, not quite as large as the snakeskin but still has plenty of room!
> I took a picture next to the snakeskin to show the size difference.



Omg, how did I miss this!! You a Miranda in black! How cool is that?! She's so gorgeous! Have you used her yet? I'm so so happy for you!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Omg, how did I miss this!! You a Miranda in black! How cool is that?! She's so gorgeous! Have you used her yet? I'm so so happy for you!



Thanks, Melbo.  We're Bagtwins!!   I have carried her a couple of times.  They're awesome bags to carry.  I don't know why I waited so long to buy one.  She was as big hit at church last Sunday as the snakeskin.  Don't see too many Miranda's around here.  While I love the snakeskin, I do think the snakeskin is more delicate so I'll probably carry the black one more.  I'm getting a purse organizer as soon as I can to help them keep their shape.  And I still want one with quilted sides.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Melbo.  We're Bagtwins!!   I have carried her a couple of times.  They're awesome bags to carry.  I don't know why I waited so long to buy one.  She was as big hit at church last Sunday as the snakeskin.  Don't see too many Miranda's around here.  While I love the snakeskin, I do think the snakeskin is more delicate so I'll probably carry the black one more.  I'm getting a purse organizer as soon as I can to help them keep their shape.  And I still want one with quilted sides.



I'm glad the Miranda worked for you. I love the snakeskin! You're right.. It's not as common so you'll definitely stand out! I'm also looking for a purse organizer but one that keeps its shape and has big compartments. Please let me know if you find one. &#128522;
P. S. I'm also looking for a quilted Miranda... It's so classy!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I'm glad the Miranda worked for you. I love the snakeskin! You're right.. It's not as common so you'll definitely stand out! I'm also looking for a purse organizer but one that keeps its shape and has big compartments. Please let me know if you find one. &#128522;
> P. S. I'm also looking for a quilted Miranda... It's so classy!



I think the Miranda is a very sophisticated bag and the leather is wonderful.  The quilted ones are a little harder to find.  I've seen white, yellow, & pink but I'm not in the market for those colors.  I want my Miranda's to be year round bags, not seasonal.  I've seen the ones with the grommets on the sides & they look edgier but I don't care for the pebble leather.  I do prefer the smooth leather.


----------



## smileydimples

This girl is on her way to me will be here Wednesday I can not wait to get her... I hope I love her I have never had one... The color is what grabbed me Cobalt I wonder how close it is to my Selma in sapphire


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> This girl is on her way to me will be here Wednesday I can not wait to get her... I hope I love her I have never had one... The color is what grabbed me Cobalt I wonder how close it is to my Selma in sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176403


Gosh! It looks so much like the Frankie Tote. I know this is the Mranda. It's neat how it says 'Michael Kors Collection right on it! Wow!  Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> This girl is on her way to me will be here Wednesday I can not wait to get her... I hope I love her I have never had one... The color is what grabbed me Cobalt I wonder how close it is to my Selma in sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176403



Can't wait! This color is gorgeous!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Gosh! It looks so much like the Frankie Tote. I know this is the Mranda. It's neat how it says 'Michael Kors Collection right on it! Wow!  Looking forward to your pics!



Can't wait to show her off I love the silver hardware on her !! I really wanted a Bette large satchel but 9 hundred and something on sale is way to hard to bite at ... Come on Wednesday can't wait to get her.. I know I like how it says it too


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> This girl is on her way to me will be here Wednesday I can not wait to get her... I hope I love her I have never had one... The color is what grabbed me Cobalt I wonder how close it is to my Selma in sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176403



Ooooh, & with shw!!  Can't wait to see pics of your new baby! I hope the color is as amazing as the picture!


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> This girl is on her way to me will be here Wednesday I can not wait to get her... I hope I love her I have never had one... The color is what grabbed me Cobalt I wonder how close it is to my Selma in sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176403



Very pretty!!!


----------



## acm1134

Anyone have the collection bag named Bette ? I am looking to purchase since its on sale but want to see if anyone had any "reviews" first hand !!


----------



## smileydimples

Does anyone have the crinsom or seen the color in person? Does it look like chilli at all?


----------



## smileydimples

Okay here's a few pictures of Miranda .. I didn't keep her since she had scratches on the bottom plus I don't like this style of Miranda for some reason, I like the other style, I could have gotten a replacement but I guess I don't like bucket bags  .... The color was to die for


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Okay here's a few pictures of Miranda .. I didn't keep her since she had scratches on the bottom plus I don't like this style of Miranda for some reason, I like the other style, I could have gotten a replacement but I guess I don't like bucket bags  .... The color was to die for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178478
> View attachment 3178479
> View attachment 3178480




That's one beautiful bag. The blue is awesome!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Okay here's a few pictures of Miranda .. I didn't keep her since she had scratches on the bottom plus I don't like this style of Miranda for some reason, I like the other style, I could have gotten a replacement but I guess I don't like bucket bags  .... The color was to die for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178478
> View attachment 3178479
> View attachment 3178480



That's a gorgeous bag.  I love the color & the pocket on the back is a great feature, especially for cell phones.  Sorry you decided not to keep her but I understand your reasons.  When you pay good money for a new purse, you want it without scratches & such.  Plus, I'm not a bucket person either.  I just don't think the style suits me; I don't have backpack bags either for the same reason. LOL  But if you're not in love with the bag & style, you won't use her much & would regret the purchase.  I hope you find your perfect bag soon.


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Okay here's a few pictures of Miranda .. I didn't keep her since she had scratches on the bottom plus I don't like this style of Miranda for some reason, I like the other style, I could have gotten a replacement but I guess I don't like bucket bags  .... The color was to die for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178478
> View attachment 3178479
> View attachment 3178480



Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Okay here's a few pictures of Miranda .. I didn't keep her since she had scratches on the bottom plus I don't like this style of Miranda for some reason, I like the other style, I could have gotten a replacement but I guess I don't like bucket bags  .... The color was to die for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178478
> View attachment 3178479
> View attachment 3178480



That color is goooooorgeous!!! Is it called Cobalt? Definitely return if it isn't love for you. Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> That color is goooooorgeous!!! Is it called Cobalt? Definitely return if it isn't love for you. Thanks for sharing the pix.




Yea it was cobalt, I did take it back and looking for a replace meant between these two xsmall  Miranda or small Lexi 
	

		
			
		

		
	



A


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> That's a gorgeous bag.  I love the color & the pocket on the back is a great feature, especially for cell phones.  Sorry you decided not to keep her but I understand your reasons.  When you pay good money for a new purse, you want it without scratches & such.  Plus, I'm not a bucket person either.  I just don't think the style suits me; I don't have backpack bags either for the same reason. LOL  But if you're not in love with the bag & style, you won't use her much & would regret the purchase.  I hope you find your perfect bag soon.




Thank you the color was beautiful .. Right now I'm trying to decide between the small Lexi or xsmall Miranda ....


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Thank you the color was beautiful .. Right now I'm trying to decide between the small Lexi or xsmall Miranda ....



Either one of those would be excellent choices.  I've been looking at the Lexi, myself, but I'm looking at the large size.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Yea it was cobalt, I did take it back and looking for a replace meant between these two xsmall  Miranda or small Lexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181126
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181125



Omg, both are truly gorgeous!   I know you have an xs miranda and since returning the other bag in that stunning blue I would say go for the lexi.  I actually would prefer the small in lexi.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Either one of those would be excellent choices.  I've been looking at the Lexi, myself, but I'm looking at the large size.



I have a large one already so it will be interesting to see the size difference 
I really would like both but I'd return my cherry metallic swagger to get Miranda 



myluvofbags said:


> Omg, both are truly gorgeous!   I know you have an xs miranda and since returning the other bag in that stunning blue I would say go for the lexi.  I actually would prefer the small in lexi.




I bought the Lexi so far thinking of getting the x small Miranda too but return my coach swagger metallic cherry 
I have a large Lexi but no Miranda yet 
I know quality wise Miranda is better quality than crack I know you like coach swagger what do you think


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I have a large one already so it will be interesting to see the size difference
> I really would like both but I'd return my cherry metallic swagger to get Miranda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Lexi so far thinking of getting the x small Miranda too but return my coach swagger metallic cherry
> I have a large Lexi but no Miranda yet
> I know quality wise Miranda is better quality than crack I know you like coach swagger what do you think



Sorry Smileydimples  that was Coivcte with the small Miranda. Such a hard decision. The metallic swagger is a beauty.  Hmm...I think I would keep the swagger.  Wait no get the Miranda. Omg, I have to sleep on this,  lol cause that blue Lexi is also gorgeous yet if you currently already have a large and are happy with the size I don't think you will be happy with the small Lexi or xs Miranda.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Sorry Smileydimples  that was Coivcte with the small Miranda. Such a hard decision. The metallic swagger is a beauty.  Hmm...I think I would keep the swagger.  Wait no get the Miranda. Omg, I have to sleep on this,  lol cause that blue Lexi is also gorgeous yet if you currently already have a large and are happy with the size I don't think you will be happy with the small Lexi or xs Miranda.



That's okay, I went ahead and bought the small Lexi ... I'm like you oh my goodness I don't know what to do I know the large Miranda is way to big for me .... Everyone's Miranda always looks so nice it's a different style ... Swagger is my only coach bag ... Normally I'm not a coach girl .. I love my Michael kors bags as you know .. Eek  what to do
Xsmall Miranda doesn't seem super small


----------



## _jssaa

smileydimples said:


> Yea it was cobalt, I did take it back and looking for a replace meant between these two xsmall  Miranda or small Lexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181126
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181125




Wow that lexi!! What a GORGEOUS colour!! Post pics when you get it and size comparison to your large!! I like the Miranda too but love the colour on the lexi!


----------



## smileydimples

_jssaa said:


> Wow that lexi!! What a GORGEOUS colour!! Post pics when you get it and size comparison to your large!! I like the Miranda too but love the colour on the lexi!



I sure will post pictures !!! And comparison pictures too


----------



## cdtracing

The cobalt Lexi is beautiful!  You can always wait to get the x-small Miranda.  With the holiday shopping season coming up, you might be able to get one at a discounted price.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> The cobalt Lexi is beautiful!  You can always wait to get the x-small Miranda.  With the holiday shopping season coming up, you might be able to get one at a discounted price.



Thank you ... Hopefully I will find a Miranda at a great price I ordered the one I post at Neiman Marcus and was going to decide when I got it but the ordered canceled sadly because they were not able to fulfill my order. I hope I find one &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Sorry Smileydimples  that was Coivcte with the small Miranda. Such a hard decision. The metallic swagger is a beauty.  Hmm...I think I would keep the swagger.  Wait no get the Miranda. Omg, I have to sleep on this,  lol cause that blue Lexi is also gorgeous yet if you currently already have a large and are happy with the size I don't think you will be happy with the small Lexi or xs Miranda.



Hey ladies, haven't been on MK forum for quite a while. Distracted by jewelleries...hehe... Checked in the forum today and saw my name mentioned on this thread 

I am still loving my XS Miranda, however I don't use it too often due to the softer leather.


----------



## smileydimples

coivcte said:


> Hey ladies, haven't been on MK forum for quite a while. Distracted by jewelleries...hehe... Checked in the forum today and saw my name mentioned on this thread
> 
> I am still loving my XS Miranda, however I don't use it too often due to the softer leather.



I love it I hope I find one at a great price


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Hey ladies, haven't been on MK forum for quite a while. Distracted by jewelleries...hehe... Checked in the forum today and saw my name mentioned on this thread
> 
> I am still loving my XS Miranda, however I don't use it too often due to the softer leather.



Ha, knew it!  Love this color combo.  Btw, did yours come with swivel straps?


----------



## ka.gonenc

Hopefully this beauty is going to be mine soon


----------



## melbo

ka.gonenc said:


> Hopefully this beauty is going to be mine soon



Pretty! Perfect color for all year round!


----------



## myluvofbags

ka.gonenc said:


> Hopefully this beauty is going to be mine soon



What a nice happy color.   I believe it's called apple.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Just snagged this Michael kors Miranda for $185.00 yup $185!!!!! Regularly $1495.00! Color is royal blue calf hair with smooth leather sides! The color in the sun is amazing!


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> Hey ladies, haven't been on MK forum for quite a while. Distracted by jewelleries...hehe... Checked in the forum today and saw my name mentioned on this thread
> 
> I am still loving my XS Miranda, however I don't use it too often due to the softer leather.



She's a beauty!!  It's time to bring her out for some love!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> Just snagged this Michael kors Miranda for $185.00 yup $185!!!!! Regularly $1495.00! Color is royal blue calf hair with smooth leather sides! The color in the sun is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184615



WOW!!!!  That's a steal of a deal!!  The color combo is quite striking!!


----------



## smileydimples

Loved by Kors said:


> Just snagged this Michael kors Miranda for $185.00 yup $185!!!!! Regularly $1495.00! Color is royal blue calf hair with smooth leather sides! The color in the sun is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184615



Congrats I just love her!!! What a steal you lucky girl


----------



## myluvofbags

Loved by Kors said:


> Just snagged this Michael kors Miranda for $185.00 yup $185!!!!! Regularly $1495.00! Color is royal blue calf hair with smooth leather sides! The color in the sun is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184615



Woo-hoo!  Gorgeous bag at a great price. So unique and classy looking.


----------



## MKFan

Loved by Kors said:


> Just snagged this Michael kors Miranda for $185.00 yup $185!!!!! Regularly $1495.00! Color is royal blue calf hair with smooth leather sides! The color in the sun is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184615



Very nice!  If you don't mind, where did you get it from?


----------



## Loved by Kors

MKFan said:


> Very nice!  If you don't mind, where did you get it from?




Oh no I don't mind at all... I snagged it at Nordstrom rack! I lusted it when it first came out about two years ago but would never pay full price for any bag. Then I found one at the Rack last year for I think $587 but had missing hair so I passed but when I stumbled across this one I all but died!


----------



## smileydimples

Loved by Kors said:


> Oh no I don't mind at all... I snagged it at Nordstrom rack! I lusted it when it first came out about two years ago but would never pay full price for any bag. Then I found one at the Rack last year for I think $587 but had missing hair so I passed but when I stumbled across this one I all but died!




Wow that's so awesome got to love a great deal!!! I don't blame you I won't pay full price either


----------



## Loved by Kors

Thank you everyone!


----------



## smileydimples

Do you think the navy and black Miranda is to much like the navy and black Riley? Or they are so different it's okay


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Do you think the navy and black Miranda is to much like the navy and black Riley? Or they are so different it's okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192194
> View attachment 3192195


OMG, I love that navy/black Miranda!  If I had a choice between this one and the similar color Riley, I honestly would go with the Miranda.  I do think they are very similar, though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Do you think the navy and black Miranda is to much like the navy and black Riley? Or they are so different it's okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192194
> View attachment 3192195



They are and aren't lol. The one definitely has more structure, mind you I don't think i would want the same color, Perhaps opt for a Miranda in a differing color?


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Do you think the navy and black Miranda is to much like the navy and black Riley? Or they are so different it's okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192194
> View attachment 3192195



Both are gorgeous but I prefer the silver hardware on the Riley. I do think they are too similar to own both....


----------



## smileydimples

Okay I ended up with her I just love the color


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Okay I ended up with her I just love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193939
> View attachment 3193940
> View attachment 3193941



Congrats! It's beautiful and of course the leather is TDF! Saw this irl when I picked up my color block Selma.


----------



## acm1134

smileydimples said:


> Okay I ended up with her I just love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193939
> View attachment 3193940
> View attachment 3193941


So beautiful !!! Love that bag ! Is it the extra small ?


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Okay I ended up with her I just love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193939
> View attachment 3193940
> View attachment 3193941




It's gorgeous!!!! I just love the color too....[emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Do you think the navy and black Miranda is to much like the navy and black Riley? Or they are so different it's okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192194
> View attachment 3192195



I do love this color combo & if I had to choose, I would go with the Miranda.  I wish the Miranda offered the silver hardware with this color, though.


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Okay I ended up with her I just love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193939
> View attachment 3193940
> View attachment 3193941



Excellent choice!  The color is stunning.  I just wish this came in a large or medium option.  This is very different from your Riley.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I do love this color combo & if I had to choose, I would go with the Miranda.  I wish the Miranda offered the silver hardware with this color, though.




It is silver hardware on it [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] that's what I love about it since many of the have gold ...I think you need one 



keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous!!!! I just love the color too....[emoji7]



Thank you [emoji4]



acm1134 said:


> So beautiful !!! Love that bag ! Is it the extra small ?



Thank you ... Yes it is an extra small perfect size for me since some of the others ones are way to big for me 



myluvofbags said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful and of course the leather is TDF! Saw this irl when I picked up my color block Selma.



Thank you .. Yes it has such yummy leather


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Excellent choice!  The color is stunning.  I just wish this came in a large or medium option.  This is very different from your Riley.




Thank you.. Yes way different the Riley and the color is nothing that I have ... I wonder why it did not come in other sizes and the silver hardware on it adds so much more


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Thank you.. Yes way different the Riley and the color is nothing that I have ... I wonder why it did not come in other sizes and the silver hardware on it adds so much more



For some reason, MK did not make any large or medium Miranda's in the new color choices.  He may be going with the trend of smaller bags.  I have always had large bags & in the Miranda, I find the large or medium is the size I utilize best.  The smalls & extra smalls are just too small.  I love the colors, though.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Okay I ended up with her I just love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193939
> View attachment 3193940
> View attachment 3193941


Great color choice!    I'm glad you ended up with a Miranda.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> For some reason, MK did not make any large or medium Miranda's in the new color choices.  He may be going with the trend of smaller bags.  I have always had large bags & in the Miranda, I find the large or medium is the size I utilize best.  The smalls & extra smalls are just too small.  I love the colors, though.


MK is no longer making the large Miranda totes in the newer colors.  I wouldn't go as far as to say they are discontinued, but he is being very selective regarding which colors/leathers he brings in the larger sizes.  I know for sure the large quilted gusset Miranda totes are no longer being made.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> MK is no longer making the large Miranda totes in the newer colors.  I wouldn't go as far as to say they are discontinued, but he is being very selective regarding which colors/leathers he brings in the larger sizes.  I know for sure the large quilted gusset Miranda totes are no longer being made.



Yes, Ubo. You are correct. MK has not made the larger Miranda in new colors in quite some time & the Quilted Gusset Miranda isn't made at all anymore, much to my disappointment. I don't know what his plan is but he seems to be making more smaller styles & bags.

You & I both know the large Miranda is ginormous but the medium is larger than the average medium. I wish he would at least off the medium in the new colors.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Yes, Ubo. You are correct. MK has not made the larger Miranda in new colors in quite some time & the Quilted Gusset Miranda isn't made at all anymore, much to my disappointment. I don't know what his plan is but he seems to be making more smaller styles & bags.
> 
> You & I both know the large Miranda is ginormous but the medium is larger than the average medium. I wish he would at least off the medium in the new colors.


Yes, the large is ginormous!  LOL!  That's why I love it.  It's not very practical as an every day bag, but when you've got the world of stuff to carry like I usually do, it's a wonderful bag.  I think the medium would be perfect for every day.  He should at least keep making the medium size.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Yes, the large is ginormous!  LOL!  That's why I love it.  It's not very practical as an every day bag, but when you've got the world of stuff to carry like I usually do, it's a wonderful bag.  I think the medium would be perfect for every day.  He should at least keep making the medium size.



Exactly!  The large is not an everyday bag for most women, IMO, but it does work for those who carry a lot.  I used my large Miranda the other day because along with my usual stuff, I had some files & forms in there as well.  The medium Miranda is smaller that the large but not by a whole lot.  It's perfect for everyday & still has plenty of room.   I hope he will at least offer the medium in some new colors.  I want a color block but right now he only offers the small & extra small.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Hey everybody!!! As you all know I just purchased my miranda in royal blue calf hair and I loved the color soooo much! But I had one issue with it! The size! ( it was the medium size) I'm a plus size woman and i felt like I was sporting a bag that was to small for me. So I decided to sell it and get this instead! It's the large Miranda done in natural color Python and Retailes for $2,995. I loved it when it first came out but y'all know me I'm a cyber stalker! $500.00 I snagged it for and I couldn't be happier. It was gently used and It's a great size for me and I love Michael Kors Python bags! Merry early Christmas to myself!!!


----------



## melbo

Loved by Kors said:


> Hey everybody!!! As you all know I just purchased my miranda in royal blue calf hair and I loved the color soooo much! But I had one issue with it! The size! ( it was the medium size) I'm a plus size woman and i felt like I was sporting a bag that was to small for me. So I decided to sell it and get this instead! It's the large Miranda done in natural color Python and Retailes for $2,995. I loved it when it first came out but y'all know me I'm a cyber stalker! $500.00 I snagged it for and I couldn't be happier. It was gently used and It's a great size for me and I love Michael Kors Python bags! Merry early Christmas to myself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210114
> View attachment 3210115



Wohoo! What a great price and that purse is such a looker!


----------



## Loved by Kors

melbo said:


> Wohoo! What a great price and that purse is such a looker!




Thank you Melbo! I just realized the picture I took of the inside of the bag has a glare on it makes it look like there's a big thing of powder inside but there's not lol


----------



## Loved by Kors

Here it is in "inside the house lighting"


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> Hey everybody!!! As you all know I just purchased my miranda in royal blue calf hair and I loved the color soooo much! But I had one issue with it! The size! ( it was the medium size) I'm a plus size woman and i felt like I was sporting a bag that was to small for me. So I decided to sell it and get this instead! It's the large Miranda done in natural color Python and Retailes for $2,995. I loved it when it first came out but y'all know me I'm a cyber stalker! $500.00 I snagged it for and I couldn't be happier. It was gently used and It's a great size for me and I love Michael Kors Python bags! Merry early Christmas to myself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210114
> View attachment 3210115



Congratulations!!!  That's a stunning bag!  I know you'll enjoy it.  I have the large in the mangrove water snake & I love mine.  Be sure to get a good leather conditioner made for snake/reptile leather & keep her conditioned.  As an exotic, snakeskin will dry our & the scales will lift if not kept conditioned.  I condition mine about every 2 weeks, especially now with the heat on in the house.  And I keep mine away from direct sunlight as well so the leather will not fade.

You have a wonderful bag & you got it at a great deal!  Merry Christmas to you!! :santawave:


----------



## Loved by Kors

cdtracing said:


> Congratulations!!!  That's a stunning bag!  I know you'll enjoy it.  I have the large in the mangrove water snake & I love mine.  Be sure to get a good leather conditioner made for snake/reptile leather & keep her conditioned.  As an exotic, snakeskin will dry our & the scales will lift if not kept conditioned.  I condition mine about every 2 weeks, especially now with the heat on in the house.  And I keep mine away from direct sunlight as well so the leather will not fade.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a wonderful bag & you got it at a great deal!  Merry Christmas to you!! :santawave:




Thank you cdtracing! And thanks for the tip on the conditioner.  I was actually wondering about that because it did seam a little dry! And I love the mangrove bag you have I was trying to snag that one first but no luck!


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> Thank you cdtracing! And thanks for the tip on the conditioner.  I was actually wondering about that because it did seam a little dry! And I love the mangrove bag you have I was trying to snag that one first but no luck!



I've seen a couple that are up for grabs on Ebay!


----------



## Loved by Kors

cdtracing said:


> I've seen a couple that are up for grabs on Ebay!




Omg I saw that!!!!  I was eyeballing the one that had the matching wallet but then this one popped up and I couldn't resist. But if I can catch the mangrove miranda at a good price I may be tempted because it is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> Omg I saw that!!!!  I was eyeballing the one that had the matching wallet but then this one popped up and I couldn't resist. But if I can catch the mangrove miranda at a good price I may be tempted because it is gorgeous!!!!!



Keep your eye out.  They're out there but sometimes you have to stalk them.  That's how I got mine.


----------



## MKbaglover

Loved by Kors said:


> Hey everybody!!! As you all know I just purchased my miranda in royal blue calf hair and I loved the color soooo much! But I had one issue with it! The size! ( it was the medium size) I'm a plus size woman and i felt like I was sporting a bag that was to small for me. So I decided to sell it and get this instead! It's the large Miranda done in natural color Python and Retailes for $2,995. I loved it when it first came out but y'all know me I'm a cyber stalker! $500.00 I snagged it for and I couldn't be happier. It was gently used and It's a great size for me and I love Michael Kors Python bags! Merry early Christmas to myself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210114
> View attachment 3210115


Wow what a bargain- this bag beautiful.  I think the Miranda style really suits the python!


----------



## Loved by Kors

MKbaglover said:


> Wow what a bargain- this bag beautiful.  I think the Miranda style really suits the python!




 Agree!! It's definitely a statement piece! Thank you!


----------



## Blue

I've got this bag today and it's an original bag! I don't know is it crocodile or embossed crocodile. Could you help me, please?

Sincerely
Petra


----------



## Blue

picture


----------



## myluvofbags

Blue said:


> I've got this bag today and it's an original bag! I don't know is it crocodile or embossed crocodile. Could you help me, please?
> 
> Sincerely
> Petra



Wouldn't be able to say just from your picture if it is or isn't. I will say it's a beautiful shade of color. It looks like a Bespoke Miranda. Whomever or wherever you purchased it from should be able to provide the information.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful and of course the leather is TDF! Saw this irl when I picked up my color block Selma.




Here is the pictures I told you I would post about the Lexi don't mind all the Christmas bags and boxes behind I have it compared to my large Selma in sapphire


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Here is the pictures I told you I would post about the Lexi don't mind all the Christmas bags and boxes behind I have it compared to my large Selma in sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211312
> View attachment 3211313
> View attachment 3211314
> View attachment 3211315



Thanks smileydimples. It is helpful and gorgeous yet the straps might be a deal breaker. Why don't they swivel!? &#128546; They make the new small Miranda's with swivel straps now too.


----------



## Blue

myluvofbags said:


> Wouldn't be able to say just from your picture if it is or isn't. I will say it's a beautiful shade of color. It looks like a Bespoke Miranda. Whomever or wherever you purchased it from should be able to provide the information.


Thank you! 
They told me, Yes!  

I am a little bit in love with the bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Blue said:


> Thank you!
> They told me, Yes!
> 
> I am a little bit in love with the bag.



What did they say...is it embossed croc or genuine croc?  What size is it?  Great color!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Here is the pictures I told you I would post about the Lexi don't mind all the Christmas bags and boxes behind I have it compared to my large Selma in sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211312
> View attachment 3211313
> View attachment 3211314
> View attachment 3211315




I just love these colors!!! Where can I see more pics ??


----------



## MKbaglover

Blue said:


> picture


This bag is amazing, I love it!!!!


----------



## Blue

They say its genuine croc and its the small one. 27,5 x 29 x 14 cm


----------



## cdtracing

Blue said:


> They say its genuine croc and its the small one. 27,5 x 29 x 14 cm



Beautiful bag.  Could you post pics of the interior?  What site/store did you get her from?


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks smileydimples. It is helpful and gorgeous yet the straps might be a deal breaker. Why don't they swivel!? &#128546; They make the new small Miranda's with swivel straps now too.



Your welcome  I am glad I was finally able to take them. I agree I would have love the swivels too, buy the bag is so beautiful I see past them.


----------



## melbo

Blue said:


> picture



Your Miranda is to die for!! Have you worn her out? &#128571;&#128571;


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> This bag is amazing, I love it!!!!


 


Blue said:


> They say its genuine croc and its the small one. 27,5 x 29 x 14 cm


 


cdtracing said:


> Beautiful bag.  Could you post pics of the interior?  What site/store did you get her from?


 


melbo said:


> Your Miranda is to die for!! Have you worn her out? &#128571;&#128571;


 
GORGEOUS!!!   What a stunner!  Great pick!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Your Miranda is to die for!! Have you worn her out? &#128571;&#128571;





ubo22 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!   What a stunner!  Great pick!



Yes, the Bespoke Miranda is definitely drool worthy!  They're custom made from what I understand.  I would love to have one....or two!


----------



## Blue

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful bag.  Could you post pics of the interior?  What site/store did you get her from?


Sorry, when I post the shop, I'll loose my membership. It's a german online shop.


----------



## Blue

It was in the package 
I have not worn her out, I'm waiting for the right moment.


----------



## cdtracing

Blue said:


> Sorry, when I post the shop, I'll loose my membership. It's a german online shop.





Blue said:


> It was in the package



You definitely have a treasure!  I would love to own one of these,   She's a  real beauty & the color is gorgeous!  Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## Blue

Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

Blue said:


> picture




This bag is stunning!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the Bespoke Miranda is definitely drool worthy!  They're custom made from what I understand.  I would love to have one....or two!



Custom made!? *faint *
One of a kind!


----------



## Loved by Kors

I am seeing a lot of the croc Miranda's on eBay coming from Germany! Pretty nice prices too considering they were $8,000.00
I'm in love with the blue ice croc miranda


----------



## Blue

What colour do  you prefer?


----------



## Loved by Kors

Blue said:


> What colour do  you prefer?




I would love the blue ice mint! Its beautiful!!!!


----------



## Blue

Yes, its beautiful, but I think the beige one will be better for everyday.


----------



## myluvofbags

Loved by Kors said:


> I am seeing a lot of the croc Miranda's on eBay coming from Germany! Pretty nice prices too considering they were $8,000.00
> I'm in love with the blue ice croc miranda
> View attachment 3213545
> View attachment 3213546



Great prices!


----------



## Blue

Hello again,
I could buy the ice blue, the beige miranda or this one on the picture.
What do you trink.....


----------



## melbo

Blue said:


> Hello again,
> I could buy the ice blue, the beige miranda or this one on the picture.
> What do you trink.....



They're all soo beautiful, but I'm leaning more towards the beige or the blue. White one is lovely as well, but the main body doesn't seem to be leather and I'm a leather kinda girl &#128522;&#128522;&#128518;. Which one are you loving?


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> They're all soo beautiful, but I'm leaning more towards the beige or the blue. White one is lovely as well, but the main body doesn't seem to be leather and I'm a leather kinda girl &#128522;&#128522;&#128518;. Which one are you loving?



I agree with Melbo.  I prefer the all leather.  The color block looks like canvas & croc.  Not sure how well the canvas would hold up & to me, it would be a more seasonal bag.  Also, it seems to me the canvas would get dirty easily.  It really depends on the one that you like the most.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I agree with Melbo.  I prefer the all leather.  The color block looks like canvas & croc.  Not sure how well the canvas would hold up & to me, it would be a more seasonal bag.  Also, it seems to me the canvas would get dirty easily.  It really depends on the one that you like the most.


+2 
I agree with Melbo and cdtracing.


----------



## Blue

Thank you all!

The beige one, I can wear for a long time. The ice blue, is a little bit fresher. Will it be a seasonal bag or can I use it for a longer  time?


----------



## _jssaa

The blue is gorgeous!! Love it with silver hardware


----------



## keishapie1973

Blue said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> The beige one, I can wear for a long time. The ice blue, is a little bit fresher. Will it be a seasonal bag or can I use it for a longer  time?



The blue with shw is a stunner!!!


----------



## Blue

I&#8216;m loving the blue, but I am 50+..  and I would feel with the beige one better.


----------



## HesitantShopper

That blue is a stunner! to me blue is quite neutral(kind like blue jeans) but in the end it's about what is comfortable to us individually.


----------



## paula3boys

Blue said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> The beige one, I can wear for a long time. The ice blue, is a little bit fresher. Will it be a seasonal bag or can I use it for a longer  time?




That blue is gorgeous! I'd get that over the others as it will be harder to find in that precise shade


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> That blue is a stunner! to me blue is quite neutral(kind like blue jeans) but in the end it's about what is comfortable to us individually.



I agree with HesitantShopper.  The blue is sort of a neutral like blue jeans.  The color is gorgeous but it's really which one you're you love the best. And p.s.....I'm 60 & I would carry the blue one. LOL


----------



## myluvofbags

Blue said:


> Im loving the blue, but I am 50+..  and I would feel with the beige one better.



I agree with everyone, that blue is a true eye catcher. Btw, one of the colors for 2016 is called Serenity which looks like this. I think this could be considered a neutral. Yet, if you will feel uncomfortable then of course grab the beautiful brown one. Good luck choosing.


----------



## Blue

Thank you very much to all! 
Ill go with my love, and will take the blue one. 
And it looks better to me....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Blue said:


> Thank you very much to all!
> Ill go with my love, and will take the blue one.
> And it looks better to me....



Your username is "Blue" 
Good choice!


----------



## cdtracing

Blue said:


> Thank you very much to all!
> Ill go with my love, and will take the blue one.
> And it looks better to me....



I think you will be pleased with your choice!!


----------



## vhelya

Hello everyone [emoji4]

May I join this club? 
I've been eyeing on Miranda bag and finally decided to buy it after debating whether I should buy Miranda or Lexi

Today I received the bag which I bought from Neiman Marcus, i was so surprise that the leather is really soft and the bag is really light which is good and i love her so much [emoji7]
(The only thing I wasn't really satisfied is that I received the bag which is not in new/ complete packaging but since i didn't see any defect then I think it's fine).

But I saw previously online that the lining inside is black but I received the bag with beige lining.
Do u know whether there are actually 2 types or is it due to made in from different countries? Just a bit curious, I actually expecting it will be black color as I'm afraid it will be easily dirty..
And may I ask u all if u have any tips how to maintain the suede lining of the bag? It seems very delicate and I'm afraid I will ruin it after some times..

By the way, this bag is xs size..Oh and should the Miranda bag come with any care card? I didn't see any and this is the first time I bought Miranda bag. I owned Selma, sutton, and hamilton and all come with care card.

Thank you in advance [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Hello everyone [emoji4]
> 
> May I join this club?
> I've been eyeing on Miranda bag and finally decided to buy it after debating whether I should buy Miranda or Lexi
> 
> Today I received the bag which I bought from Neiman Marcus, i was so surprise that the leather is really soft and the bag is really light which is good and i love her so much [emoji7]
> (The only thing I wasn't really satisfied is that I received the bag which is not in new/ complete packaging but since i didn't see any defect then I think it's fine).
> 
> But I saw previously online that the lining inside is black but I received the bag with beige lining.
> Do u know whether there are actually 2 types or is it due to made in from different countries? Just a bit curious, I actually expecting it will be black color as I'm afraid it will be easily dirty..
> And may I ask u all if u have any tips how to maintain the suede lining of the bag? It seems very delicate and I'm afraid I will ruin it after some times..
> 
> By the way, this bag is xs size..Oh and should the Miranda bag come with any care card? I didn't see any and this is the first time I bought Miranda bag. I owned Selma, sutton, and hamilton and all come with care card.
> 
> Thank you in advance [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3217137
> 
> View attachment 3217138


Some of the black Mirandas were made with a beige suede lining and some were made with a black suede lining.  My large black quilted gusset Miranda with shw has a black suede lining, but it was from the first season the bag came out.  It also depends on where the bag was made.

Most leather treatments can also be used on suede.  I sprayed my Miranda inside and out before I first used it.  You shouldn't have any trouble if you pre-treat it.

I don't recall getting a care card with my Miranda, but that was over a year ago, so I can't quite remember for sure.


----------



## myluvofbags

vhelya said:


> Hello everyone [emoji4]
> 
> May I join this club?
> I've been eyeing on Miranda bag and finally decided to buy it after debating whether I should buy Miranda or Lexi
> 
> Today I received the bag which I bought from Neiman Marcus, i was so surprise that the leather is really soft and the bag is really light which is good and i love her so much [emoji7]
> (The only thing I wasn't really satisfied is that I received the bag which is not in new/ complete packaging but since i didn't see any defect then I think it's fine).
> 
> But I saw previously online that the lining inside is black but I received the bag with beige lining.
> Do u know whether there are actually 2 types or is it due to made in from different countries? Just a bit curious, I actually expecting it will be black color as I'm afraid it will be easily dirty..
> And may I ask u all if u have any tips how to maintain the suede lining of the bag? It seems very delicate and I'm afraid I will ruin it after some times..
> 
> By the way, this bag is xs size..Oh and should the Miranda bag come with any care card? I didn't see any and this is the first time I bought Miranda bag. I owned Selma, sutton, and hamilton and all come with care card.
> 
> Thank you in advance [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3217137
> 
> View attachment 3217138



Congratulations the Miranda is a beautiful luxurious bag. Did your shoulder strap come with swivel straps?


----------



## vhelya

ubo22 said:


> Some of the black Mirandas were made with a beige suede lining and some were made with a black suede lining.  My large black quilted gusset Miranda with shw has a black suede lining, but it was from the first season the bag came out.  It also depends on where the bag was made.
> 
> Most leather treatments can also be used on suede.  I sprayed my Miranda inside and out before I first used it.  You shouldn't have any trouble if you pre-treat it.
> 
> I don't recall getting a care card with my Miranda, but that was over a year ago, so I can't quite remember for sure.




Hmmm I see..
Thank you very much  for the info ubo22, u always being a great help [emoji4]


----------



## vhelya

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations the Miranda is a beautiful luxurious bag. Did your shoulder strap come with swivel straps?




Thank you [emoji4]
Hmmm no, my shoulder strap doesn't have a swivel.

So do some of them come with the swivel strap too?


----------



## myluvofbags

vhelya said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> Hmmm no, my shoulder strap doesn't have a swivel.
> 
> So do some of them come with the swivel strap too?



For the xs size the newer ones i have seen do come with swivel straps. This was one thing that bothered me slightly. I still love my XS Miranda's.


----------



## cdtracing

vhelya said:


> Hello everyone [emoji4]
> 
> May I join this club?
> I've been eyeing on Miranda bag and finally decided to buy it after debating whether I should buy Miranda or Lexi
> 
> Today I received the bag which I bought from Neiman Marcus, i was so surprise that the leather is really soft and the bag is really light which is good and i love her so much [emoji7]
> (The only thing I wasn't really satisfied is that I received the bag which is not in new/ complete packaging but since i didn't see any defect then I think it's fine).
> 
> But I saw previously online that the lining inside is black but I received the bag with beige lining.
> Do u know whether there are actually 2 types or is it due to made in from different countries? Just a bit curious, I actually expecting it will be black color as I'm afraid it will be easily dirty..
> And may I ask u all if u have any tips how to maintain the suede lining of the bag? It seems very delicate and I'm afraid I will ruin it after some times..
> 
> By the way, this bag is xs size..Oh and should the Miranda bag come with any care card? I didn't see any and this is the first time I bought Miranda bag. I owned Selma, sutton, and hamilton and all come with care card.
> 
> Thank you in advance [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3217137
> 
> View attachment 3217138



Yes, as Ubo has stated, some of the black Mirandas were made with beige lining & some were made with black.  I have a medium black Miranda & it has the beige lining & came from Saks.  I also have a large Mangrove Watersnake Miranda with the black lining.  I did not get a care card with the black one but did get one with the Snake skin.  As far as the lining, I haven't had a problem with it getting dirty yet.  

Congratulations!!!  Welcome to the Miranda Club!!


----------



## vhelya

myluvofbags said:


> For the xs size the newer ones i have seen do come with swivel straps. This was one thing that bothered me slightly. I still love my XS Miranda's.




Hmmmm, that will be good but I won't use the strap often. I usually prefer to hand carry most of my bags [emoji16]


----------



## vhelya

cdtracing said:


> Yes, as Ubo has stated, some of the black Mirandas were made with beige lining & some were made with black.  I have a medium black Miranda & it has the beige lining & came from Saks.  I also have a large Mangrove Watersnake Miranda with the black lining.  I did not get a care card with the black one but did get one with the Snake skin.  As far as the lining, I haven't had a problem with it getting dirty yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!  Welcome to the Miranda Club!!




Thank you..
I always afraid when it comes to maintain suede. Of course the suede lining made the bag more luxurious and I love it.
Glad to know that it won't be easily dirty.

Now I'm still admiring it's soft leather . From the pic I was previously thought it's with stiffer leather.
Ubo22 told me that it's soft but i never expect that it will be this soft. I love the xs size as it's just ideal size for me and I still can put many things inside [emoji1]


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Thank you..
> I always afraid when it comes to maintain suede. Of course the suede lining made the bag more luxurious and I love it.
> Glad to know that it won't be easily dirty.
> 
> Now I'm still admiring it's soft leather . From the pic I was previously thought it's with stiffer leather.
> Ubo22 told me that it's soft but i never expect that it will be this soft. I love the xs size as it's just ideal size for me and I still can put many things inside [emoji1]


Yes, the Miranda leather is buttery soft.  I love it!  It looks like it would be stiffer because the bag has some structure, but it's actually very soft and luxurious, especially with the suede lining.    Enjoy your gorgeous new Miranda!


----------



## vhelya

ubo22 said:


> Yes, the Miranda leather is buttery soft.  I love it!  It looks like it would be stiffer because the bag has some structure, but it's actually very soft and luxurious, especially with the suede lining.    Enjoy your gorgeous new Miranda!




Yeah totally agree with u..I have totally no regret buying this gorgeous bag

Thanks so much [emoji1]
I definitely enjoy my new beauty..Love everything, the soft leather, shape, suede lining, lightness, and it's functionality too..

This is the first time I ordered a black bag, usually I like to buy colorful bag but the combination gold hardware and black color MK bag is so classy. No wonder if many people like the combination of MK black with ghw, now that I owned one, I understand why it's popular [emoji1]


----------



## cdtracing

vhelya said:


> Thank you..
> I always afraid when it comes to maintain suede. Of course the suede lining made the bag more luxurious and I love it.
> Glad to know that it won't be easily dirty.
> 
> Now I'm still admiring it's soft leather . From the pic I was previously thought it's with stiffer leather.
> Ubo22 told me that it's soft but i never expect that it will be this soft. I love the xs size as it's just ideal size for me and I still can put many things inside [emoji1]



Yes, the leather is soft & luxurious!  I love both of mine.  Be sure to keep the leather conditioned with a good leather conditioner.  And if you're really worried about the suede lining, you can always treat it with a stain repellent made for suede.  Just a thought.


----------



## vhelya

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the leather is soft & luxurious!  I love both of mine.  Be sure to keep the leather conditioned with a good leather conditioner.  And if you're really worried about the suede lining, you can always treat it with a stain repellent made for suede.  Just a thought.




Sure, thank you very much for your advise [emoji1]


----------



## Shining _Star

I've been eyeing this baby, but just can't make up my mind what size I really want! Plus, I've been trying to behave.  But she's so gorgeous ....
I think the reason why I can't decide on the sizing, is because I'm also a little confused!  Does the xs also comes with a long strap?  And are there only xs, medium and large?  Some websites have "small" as well and this confuses me even more....


----------



## ubo22

Shining _Star said:


> I've been eyeing this baby, but just can't make up my mind what size I really want! Plus, I've been trying to behave.  But she's so gorgeous ....
> I think the reason why I can't decide on the sizing, is because I'm also a little confused!  Does the xs also comes with a long strap?  And are there only xs, medium and large?  Some websites have "small" as well and this confuses me even more....


Don't get me started on the inconsistency of the sizing of the Miranda.  ullhair:  I don't think they make the small anymore.  I have only seen the extra small with the shoulder strap.  Medium used to be the regular size (i.e., no size was specified).  The large has always been the large, but some larges are bigger than others.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Don't get me started on the inconsistency of the sizing of the Miranda.  ullhair:  I don't think they make the small anymore.  I have only seen the extra small with the shoulder strap.  Medium used to be the regular size (i.e., no size was specified).  The large has always been the large, but some larges are bigger than others.



+1  Yes, the size of the Miranda is inconsistent.  And I also think MK may have stopped making the small.  The extra smalls I've seen have come with the shoulder strap.  The large is hard to come by & have not been offered in new colors.  The medium is, in my opinion, larger than the average medium size bag.  I wish the sizes were more consistent but that does not seem to be the case.  Like Ubo, it gives me frustration....ullhair:


----------



## Loved by Kors

Ohhh the miranda crocodile in pink!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

That looks like a yummy pink confection!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

cdtracing said:


> That looks like a yummy pink confection!!!




It does doesn't it!!!!!! I love it $8,000 now selling for $2500 I love that too... Only if I had the cash lol


----------



## ilysukixD

Hello it's been awhile since I post on TPF. And here's my latest addition! My XS Miranda in Black!!!


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> Hello it's been awhile since I post on TPF. And here's my latest addition! My XS Miranda in Black!!!
> View attachment 3246247
> 
> View attachment 3246248



We missed you and boy did you rerun with a bang! &#128525;&#128525; absolutely crazy about your new bag! It's gorgeous! Have you worn her out yet?!


----------



## ilysukixD

melbo said:


> We missed you and boy did you rerun with a bang! &#128525;&#128525; absolutely crazy about your new bag! It's gorgeous! Have you worn her out yet?!



 Aww I missed you guys very much, I have been busy growing my baby  so that's why I haven't post on TPF for a very long time. I haven't carry it out, but I'm sure it will come in handy after my pregnancy. It's such a gorgeous bag, I loving the size of the bag so far.


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Hello it's been awhile since I post on TPF. And here's my latest addition! My XS Miranda in Black!!!
> View attachment 3246247
> 
> View attachment 3246248



We wondered where you have been.  Oh, my stars!!  What a wonderful way to start the year!  How do you like her?


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> Aww I missed you guys very much, I have been busy growing my baby  so that's why I haven't post on TPF for a very long time. I haven't carry it out, but I'm sure it will come in handy after my pregnancy. It's such a gorgeous bag, I loving the size of the bag so far.



Aww congratulations! I'm sure you're focused on getting ready for the big day. Trust me, it's life changing! My advice? Get a ton of onesies! They go though them sooo fast! Lol! I love the Miranda because she's so flexible. I can fit a lot inside and she will still look beautiful. &#128522;


----------



## heartLV

Hi,

This is my first post in MK thread. I would like to share my new baby, the extra small miranda tote with color brown and beige (i am not sure how it is called). Got it with 50 percent discount. Yeaayy, super happy, the leather is felt so rich and the bag it self is so damn cute&#128522;


----------



## keishapie1973

heartLV said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in MK thread. I would like to share my new baby, the extra small miranda tote with color brown and beige (i am not sure how it is called). Got it with 50 percent discount. Yeaayy, super happy, the leather is felt so rich and the bag it self is so damn cute&#128522;



I love love love this color combo. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bebeklein

Like mocha butter &#128540;


----------



## cdtracing

heartLV said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in MK thread. I would like to share my new baby, the extra small miranda tote with color brown and beige (i am not sure how it is called). Got it with 50 percent discount. Yeaayy, super happy, the leather is felt so rich and the bag it self is so damn cute&#128522;



Wonderful color block.  The colors in this one are so neutral, it's a year round bag.  Love it!!


----------



## heartLV

keishapie1973 said:


> I love love love this color combo. Gorgeous!!!!




It is ! the color is so versatile, suits every color of my wardrobe...Thank you



bebeklein said:


> Like mocha butter &#128540;




Haha...looks more like a tiramisu cake for me



cdtracing said:


> Wonderful color block.  The colors in this one are so neutral, it's a year round bag.  Love it!!


 
Thank you....I actually just bought another neutral color purse before I saw this Miranda tote and yet I still wanted it


----------



## Puffinshops

Omg! This bag is gorgeous! I've been looking everywhere for this bag but it seems to be sold out in this specific size and color combination. Any tips on where I can find one?


----------



## cdtracing

Puffinshops said:


> Omg! This bag is gorgeous! I've been looking everywhere for this bag but it seems to be sold out in this specific size and color combination. Any tips on where I can find one?



Ebay, Tradesy, Amazon, Zappos, or any other reputable secondary market.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I am thinking of getting the Miranda bag as my next purchase.  I know the newer versions have the zippered closure and center divider, does that change the shape of the bag versus the ones without?  Thanks!!


----------



## smileydimples

I need to condition my Casey , I haven't used her yet and want to soon . I have the chemical guys spray able cleaner and conditioner but wanted to know what would be the best thing I also have Cadillac conditioner too, but I want something that will do a good job and wanted to see what everyone uses on theirs thank you


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> I need to condition my Casey , I haven't used her yet and want to soon . I have the chemical guys spray able cleaner and conditioner but wanted to know what would be the best thing I also have Cadillac conditioner too, but I want something that will do a good job and wanted to see what everyone uses on theirs thank you



I haven't tried the Cadillac conditioner but I do use Chemical guys & it has worked well for me.  I don't spray mine on, I work it into the leather using a micro fiber cloth.  That way, I don't get any drips or excess.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> I need to condition my Casey , I haven't used her yet and want to soon . I have the chemical guys spray able cleaner and conditioner but wanted to know what would be the best thing I also have Cadillac conditioner too, but I want something that will do a good job and wanted to see what everyone uses on theirs thank you


I just conditioned all of my leather shoes and boots today.  I think I'm becoming a pro at the leather cleaning, conditioning, polishing process.  I even bought a horsehair brush to help with the cleaning and polishing steps.  I haven't used Chemical Guys, but I recently purchased Cadillac conditioner for my new Chanel bag (recommended in the Chanel forum) and it's awesome!!!  I've used Coach leather cleaner and conditioner before, but Cadillac takes leather cleaning and conditioning to a whole new level.  It cleans and softens the leather to a supple feel.  You know when your skin is dry and needs some moisturizer?  Well, Cadillac is the moisturizer.  It really sinks into the leather "skin" and softens it to a buttery feel.  My boots have never looked and felt so good.  (And this isn't even a commercial!)


----------



## ubo22

debbiesdaughter said:


> I am thinking of getting the Miranda bag as my next purchase.  I know the newer versions have the zippered closure and center divider, does that change the shape of the bag versus the ones without?  Thanks!!


My Mirandas don't have the zippered closure and center divider, but still keep their shape because the leather on the Miranda is lined with suede on the inside.  The leather/suede combo makes the skin fairly thick and sturdy.  I'm sure the zippered Miranda has additional support because of the center divider, but I don't think it changes the shape very much from the Mirandas without the center divider.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> I just conditioned all of my leather shoes and boots today.  I think I'm becoming a pro at the leather cleaning, conditioning, polishing process.  I even bought a horsehair brush to help with the cleaning and polishing steps.  I haven't used Chemical Guys, but I recently purchased Cadillac conditioner for my new Chanel bag (recommended in the Chanel forum) and it's awesome!!!  I've used Coach leather cleaner and conditioner before, but Cadillac takes leather cleaning and conditioning to a whole new level.  It cleans and softens the leather to a supple feel.  You know when your skin is dry and needs some moisturizer?  Well, Cadillac is the moisturizer.  It really sinks into the leather "skin" and softens it to a buttery feel.  My boots have never looked and felt so good.  (And this isn't even a commercial!)


I haven't used mine yet, but I have used their wipes. I cleaned my daughters purse and it came right off her sutton. Made it look brand new again so maybe I will try the Cadillac on my Casey 
You made me giggle  about a commercial


----------



## smileydimples

I'm 


cdtracing said:


> I haven't tried the Cadillac conditioner but I do use Chemical guys & it has worked well for me.  I don't spray mine on, I work it into the leather using a micro fiber cloth.  That way, I don't get any drips or excess.


that's how I use mine too when I used it on my Riley's


----------



## ipsum

Is somebody annoyed by the noise that Miranda makes when you move her?


----------



## Hollywood H

My first Miranda (and first MK collection bag):


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> My first Miranda (and first MK collection bag):
> View attachment 3421217


What color is this?  So pretty.


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> My first Miranda (and first MK collection bag):
> View attachment 3421217



Very pretty.  The color is perfect for Spring & Summer!!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I just conditioned all of my leather shoes and boots today.  I think I'm becoming a pro at the leather cleaning, conditioning, polishing process.  I even bought a horsehair brush to help with the cleaning and polishing steps.  I haven't used Chemical Guys, but I recently purchased Cadillac conditioner for my new Chanel bag (recommended in the Chanel forum) and it's awesome!!!  I've used Coach leather cleaner and conditioner before, but Cadillac takes leather cleaning and conditioning to a whole new level.  It cleans and softens the leather to a supple feel.  You know when your skin is dry and needs some moisturizer?  Well, Cadillac is the moisturizer.  It really sinks into the leather "skin" and softens it to a buttery feel.  My boots have never looked and felt so good.  (And this isn't even a commercial!)



If this works better, I'm going to have to try it.  Do you know if Cadillac has a conditioner for exotics or reptile/snakeskin?  I'm looking for a better conditioner for my Snakeskin Miranda.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> If this works better, I'm going to have to try it.  Do you know if Cadillac has a conditioner for exotics or reptile/snakeskin?  I'm looking for a better conditioner for my Snakeskin Miranda.


Hi cdtracing.  Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care (leather conditioner cleaner protector) can be used on all colors of leather, vinyl, reptile and other exotic skins.  It's really great.  I bought 2 bottles to stock up.  It's 8 ounces per bottle and costs about $8 online.  It's a lotion that you rub on the leather with a clean, lint-free cloth and then buff.  If the leather is dirty, the dirt will come off on the cloth when you're rubbing the lotion in.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Hi cdtracing.  Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care (leather conditioner cleaner protector) can be used on all colors of leather, vinyl, reptile and other exotic skins.  It's really great.  I bought 2 bottles to stock up.  It's 8 ounces per bottle and costs about $8 online.  It's a lotion that you rub on the leather with a clean, lint-free cloth and then buff.  If the leather is dirty, the dirt will come off on the cloth when you're rubbing the lotion in.



Thanks, Ubo!  This sounds exactly what I'm looking for.  Where's the best place to buy it at the best price...Ebay, Amazon?


----------



## Hollywood H

ubo22 said:


> What color is this?  So pretty.



The colour is called Cameo. The insidie colour is cement.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Ubo!  This sounds exactly what I'm looking for.  Where's the best place to buy it at the best price...Ebay, Amazon?


You can get it pretty much anywhere online (eBay, Amazon, etc.)  LeatherCareSupply.com is where I shop for it online.  It's also sold at Nordstrom.


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> The colour is called Cameo. The insidie colour is cement.


Great color.  The bag is a nice cross between a bucket bag and a hobo.  I love it!


----------



## smileydimples

Hollywood H said:


> My first Miranda (and first MK collection bag):
> View attachment 3421217


Soooooooooooooo Pretty..Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hollywood H said:


> My first Miranda (and first MK collection bag):
> View attachment 3421217



Congrats! Love this bag. I have it in Cornflower color.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> You can get it pretty much anywhere online (eBay, Amazon, etc.)  LeatherCareSupply.com is where I shop for it online.  It's also sold at Nordstrom.



I bought a couple of bottles from Amazon.  Thanks for letting me know about this!  I used it on my Snakeskin Miranda last night & it worked perfectly.  She's all conditioned & ready for church today!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I bought a couple of bottles from Amazon.  Thanks for letting me know about this!  I used it on my Snakeskin Miranda last night & it worked perfectly.  She's all conditioned & ready for church today!!


So glad it worked for you.  I've been using it non-stop on all my leather goods.  I even cleaned/conditioned my belts recently.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> So glad it worked for you.  I've been using it non-stop on all my leather goods.  I even cleaned/conditioned my belts recently.


It' time to condition all my bags again so I'll be doing that next week.  DH says if it works well on my bags, he wants to try it out on the leather seats in his Jeep & in the Corvette.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> It' time to condition all my bags again so I'll be doing that next week.  DH says if it works well on my bags, he wants to try it out on the leather seats in his Jeep & in the Corvette.


LOL!  My DH used it on his Prada shoes and liked it so much he stole my second bottle for himself.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> LOL!  My DH used it on his Prada shoes and liked it so much he stole my second bottle for himself.



I'm afraid that's what's going to happen with my second bottle.  I'm probably going to have to order more in a few months.  He wears boots all the time & after seeing how good my Snakeskin Miranda looks, he wants to try it on his pair of Ostrich boots & his Gator boots.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I'm afraid that's what's going to happen with my second bottle.  I'm probably going to have to order more in a few months.  He wears boots all the time & after seeing how good my Snakeskin Miranda looks, he wants to try it on his pair of Ostrich boots & his Gator boots.


So funny!    It will probably work really well on his boots, too.


----------



## dannianddi

Got two Miranda totes today for $450total. These are my first two MK Collection bags. I'm in love. Might sell my other MKs to justify the purchase lol


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3463042
> View attachment 3463043
> 
> Got two Miranda totes today for $450total. These are my first two MK Collection bags. I'm in love. Might sell my other MKs to justify the purchase lol


Dang I so wish I had a store like yours sooooo lucky congrats love them


----------



## dannianddi

smileydimples said:


> Dang I so wish I had a store like yours sooooo lucky congrats love them



Thank you! I am so excited to have found these bags. I thought it was a deal considering.


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3463042
> View attachment 3463043
> 
> Got two Miranda totes today for $450total. These are my first two MK Collection bags. I'm in love. Might sell my other MKs to justify the purchase lol



Holy Cow!!!  What a deal!!  I wish the TJXMAXX by me got in Collection bag!!  I would be all over them!!  Congratulations on finding such a deal!!


----------



## SEWDimples

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3463042
> View attachment 3463043
> 
> Got two Miranda totes today for $450total. These are my first two MK Collection bags. I'm in love. Might sell my other MKs to justify the purchase lol


Congrats! What a great deal, plus they are the larger size, right? I love MK collection bags. They are my favorite. I'll have to check TJ Maxx when I go home.


----------



## dannianddi

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! What a great deal, plus they are the larger size, right? I love MK collection bags. They are my favorite. I'll have to check TJ Maxx when I go home.



Yes, these are the larger. I was so excited to find them. Definitely Check out TJs!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3463042
> View attachment 3463043
> 
> Got two Miranda totes today for $450total. These are my first two MK Collection bags. I'm in love. Might sell my other MKs to justify the purchase lol


What a steal!  You are so lucky to have found those MK Collection Miranda bags at such a discount.  They are from two seasons ago and are no longer being produced.  I have two in similar colors as yours and love to use them when I want to carry a soft leather tote as my handbag.  My suntan/shell color block one is for spring/summer.  My black quilted one is for year round.  I recently realized that my black one from the first season the bag was produced (bought preloved w/silver hardware) has a handle drop 1 inch shorter than my color block one produced a few years later. Because I use the black one in the winter, it's hard to carry it on my shoulder with winter coats.  So I recently bought a black leather shoulder strap w/silver hardware and attach it to the handle rings to carry it on my shoulder or cross-body during the winter.  Problem solved!


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> What a steal!  You are so lucky to have found those MK Collection Miranda bags at such a discount.  They are from two seasons ago and are no longer being produced.  I have two in similar colors as yours and love to use them when I want to carry a soft leather tote as my handbag.  My suntan/shell color block one is for spring/summer.  My black quilted one is for year round.  I recently realized that my black one from the first season the bag was produced (bought preloved w/silver hardware) has a handle drop 1 inch shorter than my color block one produced a few years later. Because I use the black one in the winter, it's hard to carry it on my shoulder with winter coats.  So I recently bought a black leather shoulder strap w/silver hardware and attach it to the handle rings to carry it on my shoulder or cross-body during the winter.  Problem solved!



That's such a good idea. I love these bags. I'm worried to use them everyday because they are so fab. But I will lol!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> That's such a good idea. I love these bags. I'm worried to use them everyday because they are so fab. But I will lol!


You can totally use them every day as long as you're careful with the lighter colored one to keep pens and dark non-colorfast denim away and to keep both out of the rain.  Please pre-treat them with rain/stain repellent before use.  When I'm in my Miranda mood, I can carry it for days on end without wanting to switch back to my saffiano leather bags.  Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> You can totally use them every day as long as you're careful with the lighter colored one to keep pens and dark non-colorfast denim away and to keep both out of the rain.  Please pre-treat them with rain/stain repellent before use.  When I'm in my Miranda mood, I can carry it for days on end without wanting to switch back to my saffiano leather bags.  Enjoy your new bags!



Thanks so much! I'll spray them right now lol


----------



## dannianddi

As far as large totes, do you ladies like the LV neverfull or MK Miranda? As far as style and function?


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> As far as large totes, do you ladies like the LV neverfull or MK Miranda? As far as style and function?


I think they're both great totes.  I've never owned an LV Neverfull, so don't have any personal experience with it.  I do know it's very functional and the coated canvas allows it to be used in wet environments.  And I do love using my coated canvas LV Galliera in damier azur in the summers for this reason.  But, overall, I think the Miranda is more luxurious.  The soft, smooth calfskin leather coupled with the suede interior make it ultra luxe.


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> I think they're both great totes.  I've never owned an LV Neverfull, so don't have any personal experience with it.  I do know it's very functional and the coated canvas allows it to be used in wet environments.  And I do love using my coated canvas LV Galliera in damier azur in the summers for this reason.  But, overall, I think the Miranda is more luxurious.  The soft, smooth calfskin leather coupled with the suede interior make it ultra luxe.



That's my thought. I love the feel of the leather. And today it rained and I had to huddle with my Miranda as we ran to the car


----------



## smileydimples

I love Lexi so much I found this navy and black Lexi.. it was a great deal , a few scratches but I think some conditioner will help it. [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Here she is just one picture


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3510958
> 
> I love Lexi so much I found this navy and black Lexi.. it was a great deal , a few scratches but I think some conditioner will help it. [emoji173]️[emoji7]



I love it!!  I have the Navy/Black combo in Nubuck suede so in a way we're bag twins...or at least bag cousins!!!  I love this bag & am still stalking the Elephant! LOL  We may have to start a Lexi thread!!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I love it!!  I have the Navy/Black combo in Nubuck suede so in a way we're bag twins...or at least bag cousins!!!  I love this bag & am still stalking the Elephant! LOL  We may have to start a Lexi thread!!!


Hi cousin I agree that's why I keep coming here since there there not a Lexi thread. I really hope you find an elephant one the color is so yummy . Lexi is my favorite I have a riley in navy and black that I am going to let go since they are so close


----------



## cdtracing

I went to Phipps Plaza yesterday & dropped by the MK boutique to have a look see.  I saw the new Miranda style....the Large French Calf Shoulder bag.  I like this one with the studs....kinda edgy.  What do you ladies think?
http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-...oulder-bag/_/R-US_31F6PMDL7C?No=16&color=0001


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I went to Phipps Plaza yesterday & dropped by the MK boutique to have a look see.  I saw the new Miranda style....the Large French Calf Shoulder bag.  I like this one with the studs....kinda edgy.  What do you ladies think?
> http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-...oulder-bag/_/R-US_31F6PMDL7C?No=16&color=0001


I love that with the studs, but it is such a different Miranda. This bag is one eye catcher so edgy I love it


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I went to Phipps Plaza yesterday & dropped by the MK boutique to have a look see.  I saw the new Miranda style....the Large French Calf Shoulder bag.  I like this one with the studs....kinda edgy.  What do you ladies think?
> http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-...oulder-bag/_/R-US_31F6PMDL7C?No=16&color=0001


It doesn't look anything like the previous Miranda bags, but I like it.  I'd prefer the one without studs.  It's great that it has that long, wide shoulder strap in addition to the shorter shoulder strap.  It makes it versatile.  And it also looks like the straps are removable depending on which one you want to use at the time.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> It doesn't look anything like the previous Miranda bags, but I like it.  I'd prefer the one without studs.  It's great that it has that long, wide shoulder strap in addition to the shorter shoulder strap.  It makes it versatile.  And it also looks like the straps are removable depending on which one you want to use at the time.



Yes, it's a completely different style from the previous Miranda styles.  I like the studs on the black but not so much on the Dark Taupe.  The Black & Luggage look good without the studs as well.  I did not care for the Fox fur one or the medium sizes.  The shoulder strap on the large Dusk was an interesting detail.


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my before and after picture of my Miranda. I'm not really pleased with the repair because it made the leather feel so rough and sticky...... I don't know if I should complain to MK of their sloppy job. But on the bright side, they covered 90% off the stain marks.
> Before
> View attachment 3065615
> 
> View attachment 3065625
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 3065626
> 
> View attachment 3065627


Quick update with my Miranda
I was cleaning my closet and I happened to take a look  of this bag and see color transfers again!!! I'm quite disappointed that I sent this bag for repair  and yet there is still color transfers. I believe this is a defects for the productions of the color block mirandas because I have seen the same issue with other color block mirandas.   I just contacted CS and see what they say. Not sure if I want to sent it for repair because they did a bad job painting the stains. It was left a rubbery feel not smooth...


----------



## Patyahere

Is there anyone could help me to authenticate this miranda bag? I really confused about the serial number of this bag..


----------



## jenjen1964

I have the large french calf leather Miranda shoulder bag in black and it is amazing!! Only issues I have are no feet and being a collection bag, only one hanging pocket, but that is what slg's are for!


----------



## tweeety

Here’s my Miranda bag. Mainly use her for my travels bags or daily work bag. Definitely hold up so so much.

In this travel I was able to put
-1 pair of high heels
-1 night dress (full outfit/belt/bras)
-1 shirts/1shorts
-1 pouch of undergarments items
- small LV beauty items
- lastly my Gucci Blankets (airplane is always freezing cold!)


----------

